# A Bear Sighting



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi Every one I am starting a new feed under this section so we can all follow along if you choose to. Please remember to bookmark this sit or comment so you can be included in new sightings 
Ok here is what is going on. I have made a Bear that will be doing a bit of traveling with the help of all of you who wish to participate (remember Flat Stanley, same thing). Bear will be on the road until Dec of 2015 or as long as he can find a sponser to take him in for one month and show him around where you live or take him on vacation to see the country. 
Bear comes with a 3" binder to put your stories and pictures into. These will be used in 2016 - 2017 when I am in charge of my Eastern Star Chapter.
Here is Bears itenerary: 
Mailed him out today. 
May - granny1 - Kansas 
June - Montana Gramma - Montana
July - grannyLo - New York
Aug - Laniw1 - Hawii
Sept - grandmasheryl - Canada
Oct - cabbagehome - Michigain
This is what I have so far. I still need many more volunteers to take bear for one month and show it around putting his stories and pictures in the book and sharing his activies with all of us and mailing him on to the next person. The fun is what you name him durring his or her visit and what fun stuff you do with him while you have him. You can rewardrob him if you wish to just send the wardrob with him so he can become that bear when we visit you at our meeting.
A huge thank you to all who help with this.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

It sounds like a lot of fun! Good luck!


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

I have an Itenerary update. Bear will be with countryknitwit in IL in Nov. Thanks everyone I hope many will follow along as this will be FUN.


----------



## Pru (Aug 17, 2012)

This sounds really interesting as we will be able to have a tour of every place he visits. Is he coming to the UK?


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Marvelous idea would be lovely if he visited the UK.


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

May I have bear for April 2014 in State College, PA? My granddaughters are visiting then, and it would be fun to have him share our adventures.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

Bucks County PA a a great destination - he is welcome here any time.


----------



## FarmerJo (Feb 11, 2013)

Special occasion planned mid-July. Think he would like NH?


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

SarahRussell said:


> May I have bear for April 2014 in State College, PA? My granddaughters are visiting then, and it would be fun to have him share our adventures.


You got him!!! Thanks PM me your name and address and I will add you to the list.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

shepherd said:


> Bucks County PA a a great destination - he is welcome here any time.


Great I am sure he would love it.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

jemima said:


> Marvelous idea would be lovely if he visited the UK.


I think it would be marvoulus to have him in the UK but before that can happen we need volunteers who are willing to pay the postage. If there are any of you out there who wish to do this let me know or work it out between yourself and a US member to get Bear from one place or the other and let me know. Thanks to all of you for taking the time to host the Bear and have Fun with it. It really means alot to a lot of people as many who follow this can not travel and this is a way for them to visit other places.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

FarmerJo said:


> Special occasion planned mid-July. Think he would like NH?


Thank you if you mean 2014 he will be open but as for this year he is already booked. Keep a watch on this site and I will up date the Itenerarry from time to time. Please PM me if you would like to host Bear in 2014. So far he is only booked for April of 2014.


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

What a fun idea!!! I thought about doing that with a laminated cut out pic of my Ginger girl and and see what kind of travels she can have (or troubles she can get into). Can't wait to see everyone's posts of their visit with Bear!


----------



## Pru (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi - I would be happy to host the bear here in the UK. Postage would have to be worked out cos we don't know where he will end up in the USA. Would it be more sensible to wait until everyone who wants him in the US to have him and then bring him to the UK for our turn. What does everyone think?


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Mom and all,
Just wanted to let you know that I arrived okay in Shawnee, KS. Glad the first leg of the trip is over, very tired, so going to rest some. There's a little boy here, real excited to play with him. Will write more later. 

Love, Watson.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

granny1 said:


> Mom and all,
> Just wanted to let you know that I arrived okay in Shawnee, KS. Glad the first leg of the trip is over, very tired, so going to rest some. There's a little boy here, real excited to play with him. Will write more later.
> 
> Love, Watson.


I am so glad to hear that Watson has made it there safely. I am looking forward to hearing about his adventures and I hope he has fun playing with the little boy.

Love, Mom


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Pru said:


> Hi - I would be happy to host the bear here in the UK. Postage would have to be worked out cos we don't know where he will end up in the USA. Would it be more sensible to wait until everyone who wants him in the US to have him and then bring him to the UK for our turn. What does everyone think?


Thank you very much. Is there anyone in the US willing to post him to the UK? 
I can up date his Itenerary: He is now scheduled to go to college in PA in April. I am waiting to confirm a few other places right now and will get them posted when they do. 
As of now May 2014 - Dec 2015 are open.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

granny1 said:


> Mom and all,
> Just wanted to let you know that I arrived okay in Shawnee, KS. Glad the first leg of the trip is over, very tired, so going to rest some. There's a little boy here, real excited to play with him. Will write more later.
> 
> Love, Watson.


Sorry my ooops would not let me delete as I didn't catch my responce was on the next page.


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Have a grand time on your travels, Watson! I hope you share pictures, too!


----------



## romana (Sep 25, 2011)

Could he come with me on my annual trip to New Mexico in October 2014? We took Stanley on one such trip for little fella. I am a Nanny and he was with us during Charlie's Pre K 4. Had a lark sending him stuff along the way of the trip. Just let me know if he can come traveling with us.


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

My daughter has the camera right now. I wasn't expecting Watson to arrive so soon, but will get it tomorrow and post pictures whenever I can.


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

watsie said:


> Thank you very much. Is there anyone in the US willing to post him to the UK?
> I can up date his Itenerary: He is now scheduled to go to college in PA in April. I am waiting to confirm a few other places right now and will get them posted when they do.
> As of now May 2014 - Dec 2015 are open.


Just a thought, maybe all of us could put a little something extra in with him when we send him on to help cover the additional costs to send him to the UK. Priority mail was $16.85, I have no idea of international postage. I don't have alot of money but would love to see him have the opportunity to get overseas.


----------



## Callie's Mom (Nov 20, 2011)

What a wonderful idea! You will have an awesome book of wonderful folks and memories when he arrives back home! If he was a bit smaller we would take him to Europe for 6 weeks with us this summer!


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

romana said:


> Could he come with me on my annual trip to New Mexico in October 2014? We took Stanley on one such trip for little fella. I am a Nanny and he was with us during Charlie's Pre K 4. Had a lark sending him stuff along the way of the trip. Just let me know if he can come traveling with us.


Ok you got him just Pm me your name and address.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

granny1 said:


> Just a thought, maybe all of us could put a little something extra in with him when we send him on to help cover the additional costs to send him to the UK. Priority mail was $16.85, I have no idea of international postage. I don't have alot of money but would love to see him have the opportunity to get overseas.


That is up to all of you who are hosting him. I was thinking what if he travels around the US this year and next then spends 2015 in the UK and that area. Could we come up with enough sponsors there to do this ? His last stop over there would be with the pru who has offered to send him back to the US. If you wish to help make this work please PM me with your name and address and month you wish to have him.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

watsie said:


> That is up to all of you who are hosting him. I was thinking what if he travels around the US this year and next then spends 2015 in the UK and that area. Could we come up with enough sponsors there to do this ? His last stop over there would be with the pru who has offered to send him back to the US. If you wish to help make this work please PM me with your name and address and month you wish to have him.


I wish to send out a great big thank you to countryknitwit who has volunteered to send bear to the UK for us. So her visit will be in Dec of 2014 now so if any of you still wish to put postage in the box to help her it is up to you. I am sure she would apreciate the help.

Ok now bear has a way to and from the UK so I need volunteers to host him while he is there. Same rules one month. That gives you mailing time and time with Bear.

Lets see if I can update the itenerary for you:
May 2013 - granny1 - Shawnee, KS 
June 2013 - Montana Gramma - Kalispell, MT
July 2013 - grannyLo - Norwood, NY
Aug 2013 - Laniw1 - Honolulu, HI
Sept 2013 - Grandmasheryl - Tiny Ontario, Canada
Oct 2013 - Cabbagehome - Howell, MI
Nov 2013 - (Waiting comformation)
Dec 2013 - shepherd - Perkasie, PA
Jan 2014 - Dep-Babbles - Fishkill, NY (Note Bear will be serving his country for three months due to the time it takes to travel to Afgahnastan and back.)
Feb 2014 - Dep-Babbles
March 2014 - Dep Babbles
April 2014 - SarahRussel - State College, PA
May 2014 - OPEN
June 2014 - OPEN
July 2014 - OPEN
Aug 2014 - OPEN
Sept 2014 - OPEN
Oct 2014 - romana - Fairhope, AL
Nov 2014 - OPEN
Dec 2014 - countryknitwit - Chicago, IL (From here to the UK)
Jan - Nov 2015 are all OPEN and are waiting for UK sponcers. 
Dec 2015 - Pru - Rochester, Kent UK (who has agreed to mail him back home to Rainier WA.)

I can not thank you all enough for your help with this and I hope it brings joy to many.
Sue


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

This sounds like fun. May I have him for a month when he arrives in the UK. He could come to school with me. I work in Reception class (4/5 years) He would have lots of fun learning with the children. And the children could have a Geography lesson from him. Do I need to PM you?

August would not be a good time to have him but any other time is good.


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

i'd love to host him when he's in the UK as well, i don't have young kids but i do have a membership card to visit places like Edinburgh castle etc and would love to take his picture there and a few other places  I also may be able to have him "interviewed" on a local community radio station  if i could do that i would be able to get a recording of "his" interview to send on with him. 
mags


----------



## Catnip1948 (Aug 19, 2012)

Small world. I'm from Olathe KS.


----------



## Dish Cloth Diva (Mar 31, 2012)

I will take September 2014....


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Mom and all,
Busy couple of days, no time to write. Yesterday, Barb was off work, but she does something called mystery shopping. I got to go along while she test drove 2 cars (and got paid) and evaluated service at a drive thru restaurant. We also got the tags for her car. We did most of this in Olathe, Catnip. Seems like a nice place. The weather was nasty, so Barb said we'd go back if we have time. It is the county seat and home of the Kansas School for the Deaf. 
Mom, with the weather here, I've thought I was back in Washington State. They've not had spring here yet, in fact, this week they've had snow showers and ice right before I got here.
Met the little boy, Issac yesterday. Got my picture taken with him. He seems to like the word "no!" He does things alot that make Barb say it!
Today, we crossed into MIssouri (Shawnee is on the Ks/Mo border. We went to Blue Springs with a friend of Barb's, Patti, and did a vendor event. Barb also sells Discovery Toys. Quite interesting to see all those people and businesses.
Tomorrow, Barb has to go to work at 3 am. I told her that I thought I'd sleep in, but she said she'd like to take me to church and introduce me there. She said I could sleep in the car, so probably will do that or stay with Issac when he goes to his mom's when Barb goes to work. Well, all for now. Couple of pictures to post and will try and write more tomorrow night.


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Sounds like Watson is having is a wonderful time! What a lucky little bear to be on the first of many travels and adventures!


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

lifeline said:


> This sounds like fun. May I have him for a month when he arrives in the UK. He could come to school with me. I work in Reception class (4/5 years) He would have lots of fun learning with the children. And the children could have a Geography lesson from him. Do I need to PM you?
> 
> August would not be a good time to have him but any other time is good.


Ok you are penciled in for August 2015. Please PM me the mailing information. Thank you so very much for hosting Bear. I think the kids are going to learn a lot. But you may with to check the info in case you need to do any sencoring. LOL Who knows what troubles Bear may have gotten into durring all the travels. :lol:


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Magsrobby said:


> i'd love to host him when he's in the UK as well, i don't have young kids but i do have a membership card to visit places like Edinburgh castle etc and would love to take his picture there and a few other places  I also may be able to have him "interviewed" on a local community radio station  if i could do that i would be able to get a recording of "his" interview to send on with him.
> mags


Thank you so very much just PM me with your mailing information and when you wish to have Bear. I sounds like Bear will have a wonderful time with you.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

granny1 said:


> Mom and all,
> Busy couple of days, no time to write. Yesterday, Barb was off work, but she does something called mystery shopping. I got to go along while she test drove 2 cars (and got paid) and evaluated service at a drive thru restaurant. We also got the tags for her car. We did most of this in Olathe, Catnip. Seems like a nice place. The weather was nasty, so Barb said we'd go back if we have time. It is the county seat and home of the Kansas School for the Deaf.
> Mom, with the weather here, I've thought I was back in Washington State. They've not had spring here yet, in fact, this week they've had snow showers and ice right before I got here.
> Met the little boy, Issac yesterday. Got my picture taken with him. He seems to like the word "no!" He does things alot that make Barb say it!
> ...


Hi Watson, I am so glad to hear that you are feeling right at home with the weather and all I am sure glad I made you that sweater to keep you warm.

I am glad to hear you had a nice visit with Issac. I hope you behaved yourself and didn't eat to much cake.

I look forward to hearing about your next adventure.
Love Mom


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

watsie said:


> Ok you are penciled in for August 2015. Please PM me the mailing information. Thank you so very much for hosting Bear. I think the kids are going to learn a lot. But you may with to check the info in case you need to do any sencoring. LOL Who knows what troubles Bear may have gotten into durring all the travels. :lol:


Aaagh...said NOT August...school is out then :| Will PM you.

Will definantly be sensoring. I am really looking forward to him getting here even though it is such a long time ahead. :-D


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

lifeline said:


> Aaagh...said NOT August...school is out then :| Will PM you.
> 
> Will definantly be sensoring. I am really looking forward to him getting here even though it is such a long time ahead. :-D


Opps so sorry can't tell I am tired any way you tell me when would be best as of right now only Dec of 2015 is taken so unless I messed up writing someone down. Jan - Nov is open. I am waiting to hear back from Magsrobby yet but that is all I have from the UK at this point. Again sorry for the mix up.


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

just sent you a pm, i would love to have him here in August 2015 as it's the month when the Edinburgh festival fringe is on so that would be awesome if i could take him to various things too


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Magsrobby said:


> just sent you a pm, i would love to have him here in August 2015 as it's the month when the Edinburgh festival fringe is on so that would be awesome if i could take him to various things too


Thank you so very much. I can't wait to get Bear back and read all about his adventures.


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Mom and all,
Quiet Sunday. Got up at 2:45 to go to Issac's mom's house so Barb could be at work at 3:00. I felt scared in a strange house, so Issac held me until we both went back to sleep. After we picked up Barbat 10:00 , we didn't make it to church, maybe next week. Grocery store and now Issac is napping. Think I'll rest too. 
The weather is beautiful today, sunny and warm. Sounds like another busy week ahead! Tomorrow after work, Barb is taking me mystery shopping again to test drive cars again. Tuesday and Wednesday it's cell phones. Must be a rough life!
Well, naptime, more later and hopefully more pictures.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

granny1 said:


> Hi Mom and all,
> Quiet Sunday. Got up at 2:45 to go to Issac's mom's house so Barb could be at work at 3:00. I felt scared in a strange house, so Issac held me until we both went back to sleep. After we picked up Barbat 10:00 , we didn't make it to church, maybe next week. Grocery store and now Issac is napping. Think I'll rest too.
> The weather is beautiful today, sunny and warm. Sounds like another busy week ahead! Tomorrow after work, Barb is taking me mystery shopping again to test drive cars again. Tuesday and Wednesday it's cell phones. Must be a rough life!
> Well, naptime, more later and hopefully more pictures.


Hi Watson,
Hope you enjoyed your much needed nap. Sounds like you have been very busy. Let us know which is the best car and cell phone to buy. We look forward to hearing from you again soon.
Love Mom


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi all,
I have three new places to add to the Itenerary.
Nov 2013 Cathie02664 South Yarmouth, MA(this completes 2013)
May 2014 hgayle Stratford, MO
Aug 2015 magsrobby Bilstom, Scotland

A great big thank you to all of you for hosting bear. I am still waiting to hear back from two people and still have a few months of 2014 for the US open and most of the UK is still open for 2015.


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

watsie said:


> Hi Watson,
> Hope you enjoyed your much needed nap. Sounds like you have been very busy. Let us know which is the best car and cell phone to buy. We look forwBaard to hearing from you again soon.
> Love Mom


Barb really liked the Volkswagen Passat. Driving another one tomorrow and a Nissan. Will ask her then what she prefers.

W


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi everyone I am happy to say I have 2 more months to add to the Itenerary: 
June 2014 - grannyydragon - Stevensville Ontario Canada
June 3015 - lifeline - Croydon Surrey
This now leaves us with:
July Aug and Nov of 2014 for the US & Canada to fill
And
Jan - May, July, Sept , Oct, and Nov of 2015 to fill in the UK.
Please let me know soon if you wish to host the Bear for one month as the calanar is filling up fast. Thank you so very much for all who are helping.
Sue


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

watsie said:


> Hi everyone I am happy to say I have 2 more months to add to the Itenerary:
> June 2014 - grannyydragon - Stevensville Ontario Canada
> June 3015 - lifeline - Croydon Surrey
> This now leaves us with:
> ...


Hehehe I hope I live till 3015. It's gret you have more spaces filled.


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

I would love to participate in this. He will see Niagara Falls, Toronto, sample fine wine in our wine country. I think it would be fun!


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

lifeline said:


> Hehehe I hope I live till 3015. It's gret you have more spaces filled.


Ooops here I go again with you LOL 2013. Ok so what is the cemestry going on here that I seem to keep fat fingering (hitting the wrong keys) my messages to you. LOL I promise it has not been on purpose.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

watsie said:


> Ooops here I go again with you LOL 2013. Ok so what is the cemestry going on here that I seem to keep fat fingering (hitting the wrong keys) my messages to you. LOL I promise it has not been on purpose.


I completely understndit's the kind of thing we all do ;-)


----------



## 5th Angel (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi, 
Can you update which months are still available now? Would like to have Watson visit during a summer month.
Thanks.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

5th Angel said:


> Hi,
> Can you update which months are still available now? Would like to have Watson visit during a summer month.
> Thanks.


Would love to have you host bear. As of right now I have for the US and Canada in 2014 Aug, (Sept is pending word back from Dish Cloth Diva with a conformation and info) and Nov.

For the UK in 2015 I have Jan - May, July, Sept - Nov are open.

I lookforward to hearing back from you so I can add you to the list. Thank you so very much for your help. Sue


----------



## 5th Angel (Jul 16, 2012)

Okay, it looks like August 2014 is still open so can you hold that month for me. I'll PM you shortly with my information. 
Thanks.


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Barb's been busy working. We test drove another Passat and a Nissan Altima on Monday. Yesterday was a beautiful day. We played on the balcony in the afternoon, blowing bubbles and playing hide and go seek. Then, we had dinner on the balcony. It was really nice until they started sawing the concrete right outside. Then, noise and dust.
This morning, it was 69 degrees at 5:00 am. Got close to 80 and now the temperature is falling. Supposed to be 39 and maybe snowing tomorrow and Friday. 
Barb's going to work less next week and we'll do some sight seeing. Sounds like there are some fun things shaping up over the next couple of years. Guess I'd better make sure my passport is in order. Looking forward to sharing many stories with all my KP friends. Well, almost time to go pick up Barb's daughter, so better close for now. Sweater's going to feel good tonight!


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

5th Angel said:


> Okay, it looks like August 2014 is still open so can you hold that month for me. I'll PM you shortly with my information.
> Thanks.


You have it.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

granny1 said:


> Barb's been busy working. We test drove another Passat and a Nissan Altima on Monday. Yesterday was a beautiful day. We played on the balcony in the afternoon, blowing bubbles and playing hide and go seek. Then, we had dinner on the balcony. It was really nice until they started sawing the concrete right outside. Then, noise and dust.
> This morning, it was 69 degrees at 5:00 am. Got close to 80 and now the temperature is falling. Supposed to be 39 and maybe snowing tomorrow and Friday.
> Barb's going to work less next week and we'll do some sight seeing. Sounds like there are some fun things shaping up over the next couple of years. Guess I'd better make sure my passport is in order. Looking forward to sharing many stories with all my KP friends. Well, almost time to go pick up Barb's daughter, so better close for now. Sweater's going to feel good tonight!


Hi Watson,
Sounds like you are having an wonderful time test driving new cars and playing with Issac. I sure hope that the snow storm misses you. You take care and keep warm. I look forward to hearing from you again soon.
Love
Mom
P.S Dad say's that if your buying a new car that you have to by your mom one as well. LOL


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Mom,
The sweater sure feels good today. Yesterday it was 80. By 10:30 last night, it was 49 and raining. It rained all day today, and started snowing about an hour ago. It is sticking to the grass and coming down pretty hard. Don't know how much they are forecasting, Barb read 1-2 inches this morning, but who knows. I'm going to try and take a picture as I guess this is a real rare thing. Barb says that usually by now, it's warmed up and they have severe thunderstorms. 
By the way, tell Dad we'll talk about the car when I get home. No sense buying one right now anyway. Sounds like I'll be spending a lot of time on planes.
Love 
Watson


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

granny1 said:


> Mom,
> The sweater sure feels good today. Yesterday it was 80. By 10:30 last night, it was 49 and raining. It rained all day today, and started snowing about an hour ago. It is sticking to the grass and coming down pretty hard. Don't know how much they are forecasting, Barb read 1-2 inches this morning, but who knows. I'm going to try and take a picture as I guess this is a real rare thing. Barb says that usually by now, it's warmed up and they have severe thunderstorms.
> By the way, tell Dad we'll talk about the car when I get home. No sense buying one right now anyway. Sounds like I'll be spending a lot of time on planes.
> Love
> Watson


Hi Watson,

It sounds like some interesting weather. You stay safe and have fun with the snow. It will be your first time in it as it doesn't snow much here. Hopefully it will melt fast and warm back up.  Dad say's oh well he tried. LOL Well stay warm and I look forward to hearing from you again soon.
Love
Mom


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi Watson,
Hope you are no longer snowed in and are out having fun. It has been beautiful weather here the last few days. Just sunshine and warm weather.

Hope to hear from you again soon.
Love 
Mom


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Mom,
Sorry I haven't written. The weather over the weekend was so nasty it wore me out. It snowed again Saturday morning, but didn't accumulate. Then Saturday, Sunday and yesterday it was cold and rainy. Today, it turned off 77 and beautiful. 
Tomorrow, I'm going to a luncheon with Barb. This is a group of High Powered Networking women--should be interesting.
I'll try and write more tomorrow evening.

Watson


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi Watson,

I am glad to hear that the weather has warmed up and you are now well rested. I look forward to hearing about your lunchen meeting tomorrow. 

Take care and will talk to you again soon.
Love 
Mom


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Another busy week! Today, we went to Leavenworth, KS about 45 minutes north of here. It was and is home of Ft. Leavenworth. There is also a federal penitentary there. We were south of town on a farm doing a Mom & Kids event with the toys. I got pictures of pigs (boy do they smell) an old tractor and a covered wagon. I'll post them tomorrow. It was a long and tiring day!


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi Watson,
I am glad to hear from you. Sounds like you have had a wonderful time learning about places in KS and playing on a farm and visiting the animals. I look forward to seeing some of the pictures.
You get some much needed sleep and will talk to you again soon.
Love 
Mom


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Happy Mother's Day Mom! I love you!

Watson


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Thank you Watson I love you too. We had a nice day the rain held off until around 7 pm. We had dinner with the neighbors and there family. Little bit had a ball running in there yard and playing with the pack of 3 great danes, a german shephard, a black lab and a beagle. She also thought it was great fun to chase the chickens and get all muddy. Needless to say she went right into the sink for a bath when we came home. Now she is a clean and sleepy puppy.

Hope you had fun today and rememberd to tell your host mom happy mothers day as well. 
You take care and I hope to hear from you again soon.
Love
Mom


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Boy the time has flown. Barb realized yesterday that next weekend is Memorial Day, so thinks I'd better start towards my next "home" by next Saturday. Still lots she wants to show me, but work keeps her pretty busy and tired.
Mother's Day, we went to dinner at a place called Fazoli's. Barb and Issac did laundry and we let Barb sleep in after 2 weeks of getting up either at 2:00 or 5:00 am for work. Now, she on Monday-Friday 5-11:00.
The weather continues to be intersting. 90 degrees yesterday, only about 75 today. Heard about the bad weather in Texas yesterday. Barb said that most years this week they have bad weather here. (She knows because it's her mom's birthday and her sister used to comment on coming to the area just to visit the basement.)
Issac fell Tuesday on the concrete and scraped his nose and forehead up. Looks like it hurt, but he's doing better now. Well, better close for now. Will try and get the farm pictures posted tonight. Yes, Mom, I'm remembering my manners--you taught me well.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi Dear,
Glad to hear you are having a good time. Fazoli's ha boy we are sure jealouse as we like eating there and we don't have one near here. Let me know when you have left for your new home and I will let your new mom know you are on the way. Please send me the tracking # of your package. It is the long number on the recipte from the post office if you did not know where to find it.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi All,
Just a reminder that next week Bear will be on his way to Montana Gramma's in Montana for his next visit. 

I will send a PM as soon as I have word that he has left and the tracking #

We are still in need of a few more hosts. The US & Canada only has one opening left and that is for Nov of 2014. 

For the UK there are still openings for Jan - May, July, Sept,& Nov.

Once a few more of these are filled in I well post an updated Itenory. 

Thank you again for your support and help with this project.
Sue


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Mom!
Don't know if you heard about the bad weather here in Ks or not, but I'm okay. Seems like the worst of it went around us. Tornado watch ending soon although they say there'll be more bad weather tomorrow. I'll write more then as we're off to bed.

Love, 
Watson


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

granny1 said:


> Hi Mom!
> Don't know if you heard about the bad weather here in Ks or not, but I'm okay. Seems like the worst of it went around us. Tornado watch ending soon although they say there'll be more bad weather tomorrow. I'll write more then as we're off to bed.
> 
> Love,
> Watson


Hi Watson
I am so releived to hear that the bad weather has missed you and pray it misses you again today. You take care and try to have some Fun.

Love 
Mom


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Well, now I know how watsie must have felt when she boxed up "Watson" to begin his travels. Must be one of those days I guess as I've teared up while getting him ready to go. Issac has taken him out of the box, hugged him, and in the attention span of a 2 year old, moved on. I have included a little something for his next "mom" as well as an envelope for those who wish to help with travel expenses especially abroad. I'll get him in the mail today, give watsie the details, and post pictures hopefully later in the day. Hope everyone else enjoys having "him" as much as we did. Sorry things didn't slow down any to get most of what I wanted to do done, but "he's" well rested for the journeys ahead. Enjoyed having "him" and safe travels.

Barb


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

"Watson" is on his way to Montana with expected arrival Tuesday the 28th. I'll send the information on to watsie after I get "Little Man" down for a nap.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

granny1 said:


> "Watson" is on his way to Montana with expected arrival Tuesday the 28th. I'll send the information on to watsie after I get "Little Man" down for a nap.


Thank you so much for taking Watson in for the month. I am sure he had a wonderful time.

Montana Gramma Bear is on his way to you. Please let us know when it arrives.

Thanks 
Mom


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi everyone I just heard from Montana Gramma that Bear arrived on Monday. We look forward to learning what it's name will be and what it will be doing.
Thanks
Sue


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Glad to hear. I was starting to get worried.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi MontanaGranma, How is bear doing? We are all waiting on needles and pins to hear what its name is and what it has been up to. Hope to hear somthing soon.
Sue


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi everyone, this is Bear Grass coming to you from Kalispell,Montana! I arrived tucked into that small dark box and WOW!, as I climbed out there is the Big Sky! Mt Gramma lives at the base of the Swan Range and this place is Scenic! Now Mt Gramma is the skeptical owner of a new iPad so she says pictures will will have to follow. Bear grass is a tall plant that blooms in the high country. It has dozens of tiny white blossoms and lots of times you can see my relatives, the Grizzies, roaming through the plants , uprooting rocks and roots to eat, now hold onto your hats, Bugs and Grubs! Yuck!! Thank heavens Mt Gramma feeds me family food! Mt Gramma says we are going to a knitting group this week and I can hug all the ladies! Yippee!!! Then Glacier Park! Well, I will let you know what I see there!


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi Bear Grass,
I am so glad to hear that you are doing well and are having a wonderful time. Glacier Park is a beautiful place to see 
we went through there on our train ride to WI. Have fun with the knitting group. Knit something for mom LOL. And be careful around those relitives of yours I hear they can be a roudy bunch.
I hope to hear from you again soon and look forward to the pictures.
Love
Mom


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

I'd love to host him in July 2014 in South Florida! Maybe he could experience a hurricane (god forbid)!


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

yarnbomb said:


> I'd love to host him in July 2014 in South Florida! Maybe he could experience a hurricane (god forbid)!


That would be fun however the only month left for the us is Sept. If you would like to have it then that would be wonderful.
here is the Itenerary as to where bear will be and when. 
US and Canada

May 2013	Shawnee, KS	Granny1
June 2013	Kalispell, MT	Montana Gramma
July 2013	Norwood, NY	grannyLo
August 2013	Honolulu, HI	Laniw1
September 2013	Tiny Ontario, Canada	Grandmasheryl
October 2013	Howell, MI	Cabbagehome
November 2013	South Yarmouth, MA	Cathie02664
December 2013	Perkasie, PA	shepherd
January 2014	Fishkill, NY	Deb-Babbles
February 2014	Afganastan	Deb-Babbles
March 2014	Afganastan	Deb-Babbles
April 2014	State College, PA	Sarah Russel
May 2014	Stratford, MO	hgayle
June 2014	Stevensville, Ontariona
Canada	grannyydragon
July 2014	Ontario Canada	Christine4321
August 2014	Brier, WA	5th Angel
Sept 2014 
October 2014	Fairhope, AL	romana
November 2014	Madison, MS	Yaya579
December 2014	Chicago, IL	countryknitwit

UK only

January 2015 
February 2015	Surrey, UK	Vole61
March 2015 
April 2015 
May 2015 
June 2015	Croudon, Surrey	Lifeline
July 2015 
August 2015	Bilstron, Scotland	magsrobby
September 2015 
October 2015	Devon	martina
November 2015 
December 2015	Rochester, Kent UK	Pru

The empty months are where I still need hosts which are going to be in 2015 and the UK.
Thanks again for all the help so far and I hope you will all continue to follow along and please post and have fun with this.
Thanks again Sue.


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

I can't wait til Bear is here


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

Would he like to come to Tucson, Arizona in September? He can help make quilts for the Ronald McDonald House, join in my needlework group, see some of the area around here.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

KittyMomma said:


> Would he like to come to Tucson, Arizona in September? He can help make quilts for the Ronald McDonald House, join in my needlework group, see some of the area around here.


Thank you for the offer but right now I am waiting to hear back from another lady. If you would like to be on my angel list in case someone backs out or can not take their time. Please PM me your name and mailing information.


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Has anyone made him clothing yet? 
What pattern did you use?
I would like to have his outfit ready when he arrives


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

cathie02664 said:


> Has anyone made him clothing yet?
> What pattern did you use?
> I would like to have his outfit ready when he arrives


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/teddys-sweater
This is the one I used. My notes say I used the Small 15" size, I added 1" to the lenght of sleeves and sweater bottom.

You can use any pattern Ravelry has several.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Just letting you know that Sept 2014 is now taken. Here is the most updated schedual.
May 2013	Shawnee, KS	Granny1
June 2013	Kalispell, MT	Montana Gramma
July 2013	Norwood, NY	grannyLo
August 2013	Honolulu, HI	Laniw1
September 2013	Tiny Ontario, Canada	Grandmasheryl
October 2013	Howell, MI	Cabbagehome
November 2013	South Yarmouth, MA	Cathie02664
December 2013	Perkasie, PA	shepherd
January 2014	Fishkill, NY	Deb-Babbles
February 2014	Afganastan	Deb-Babbles
March 2014	Afganastan	Deb-Babbles
April 2014	State College, PA	Sarah Russel
May 2014	Stratford, MO	hgayle
June 2014	Stevensville, Ontariona
Canada	grannyydragon
July 2014	Ontario Canada	Christine4321
August 2014	Brier, WA	5th Angel
Sept 2014	Belle Fouche, SD	BobinDesjasMom
October 2014	Fairhope, AL	romana
November 2014	Madison, MS	Yaya579
December 2014	Chicago, IL	countryknitwit
January 2015 
February 2015	Surrey, UK	Vole61
March 2015 
April 2015 
May 2015 
June 2015	Croudon, Surrey	Lifeline
July 2015 
August 2015	Bilstron, Scotland	magsrobby
September 2015 
October 2015	Devon	martina
November 2015 
December 2015	Rochester, Kent UK	Pru

This means that the only times open now are for the year in the UK so all you UK folks it is now up to you.
Thanks again everyone for all your help and gererosity. I look forward to all the adventures.
Sue


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi, Bear Grass checking in! Mt Gramma took me to quilting today! All I could think of was "thank heavens I was made with blunt needles! Have you seen what they do with a sewing needle? Ouch and ouch again. Sure am glad I was sleeping or something when my nose, legs and arms got attached! But there sure was a cute baby blankie there with lots of wee bears on it, sorta reminded me of the den! Being so far North, the days are getting pretty long and that means I have had chores outside til 9:30! Do these people ever sleep? Guess some little people will be here this weekend and supposedly I get to play in the sand box! Mt Gramma says I have to be in plastic cause I will get sand WHERE!?!?!? Some beautiful Carmel colored animals were in the yard today. I learned some new words cause guess they are deer and ate Shasta daisies out of the big pots! I NEVER want anyone that mad at me! Tomorrow we are going to town, MT Gramma in on vacation for 24 days and we are stocking up to hibernate at home. Guess I can practice cause she says I will develope that habit when my trips are over. Well I await the squeezes and hugs from little people and oh yes, I am headed to a soccer game too! Whew, will it ever end?! BG


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi Bear Grass,
Now that I have stopped laughing so hard I am glad to hear that you have servived the quilting class and are haveing a great time. It sounds like it is a good thing that you are machine washable in case you get carried away in the sandbox. LOL Have fun with the little people.
Love Mom


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

I am happy to say we have a new destination and a thank you to ushag for agreeing to host bear in July 2015. He will be going to the Isle of Man. That means we now have to find 6 more UK hosts for 2015. Thanks again to everyone for your help with this project. 
Sue


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Well,I Never!! If you go down to the woods today, you are sure to have a surprise, Yeah,35 humans!!! Let me tell you I was introduced to so many that I decided to head for an end table and just sit and observe! Maybe not such a good move because everyone that went by had some yummy smelling, good looking and if you can believe the oohs and aahs,wonderful tasting things on a plate! And they ate them standing, walking and sitting! Now that reminded me of my ancestors, growl, grab , gobble, nap! But nary a bite had I, Mt Gramma says no jello or whip cream on the SWEATER! Blast! My nose could have gotten out of joint except that it is stuffed! Well I guess I will turn in, I really have a cushy bed. I sleep on the lap of a giant fellow bear, Jumbo is his name. He manages to slouch in a small rocker and snore the night away. I am comfy, happy, but sure wish I could have had some whipped cream!


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Montana Gramma said:


> Well,I Never!! If you go down to the woods today, you are sure to have a surprise, Yeah,35 humans!!! Let me tell you I was introduced to so many that I decided to head for an end table and just sit and observe! Maybe not such a good move because everyone that went by had some yummy smelling, good looking and if you can believe the oohs and aahs,wonderful tasting things on a plate! And they ate them standing, walking and sitting! Now that reminded me of my ancestors, growl, grab , gobble, nap! But nary a bite had I, Mt Gramma says no jello or whip cream on the SWEATER! Blast! My nose could have gotten out of joint except that it is stuffed! Well I guess I will turn in, I really have a cushy bed. I sleep on the lap of a giant fellow bear, Jumbo is his name. He manages to slouch in a small rocker and snore the night away. I am comfy, happy, but sure wish I could have had some whipped cream!


Awe no whipped cream! Maybe when you get home. It sounds like you had a great time at the picinic. We look forward to seeing the pictures. Have a good sleep and more adventures tomorrow.
Love
Mom


----------



## Carolyn Rose (May 20, 2011)

Sounds like fun.He would be welcome to visit here in New Zealand.We did something similar with a garden gnome a few years back.He traveled from NZ to the states.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Carolyn Rose said:


> Sounds like fun.He would be welcome to visit here in New Zealand.We did something similar with a garden gnome a few years back.He traveled from NZ to the states.


Thank you so very much it would be great fun to visit down under. Just PM me with your name and mailing information and I will get you on the schedual. Jan was just taken so that leaves March, April, May, Sept, and Nov, of 2015 to choose from.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Carolyn Rose said:


> Sounds like fun.He would be welcome to visit here in New Zealand.We did something similar with a garden gnome a few years back.He traveled from NZ to the states.


Ooops sorry for the double post it would not let me delete it.
Thank you so very much it would be great fun to visit down under. Just PM me with your name and mailing information and I will get you on the schedual. Jan was just taken so that leaves March, April, May, Sept, and Nov, of 2015 to choose from.


----------



## lovedoggie (Apr 23, 2013)

I could take April 2015. I live in the Washington DC area. Hope the cherry blossoms are pretty that April.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

lovedoggie said:


> I could take April 2015. I live in the Washington DC area. Hope the cherry blossoms are pretty that April.


Thank you for your offer however Bear is traveling in the UK in 2015. However if you would like to be on my angel list in case I need to fill in a month durring his travels in 2013 & 2014 please PM me your name and mailing information. 
Again thank you for your offer.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi everyone,
I have a volunteer to host bear in New Zeland by Carolyn Rose. She has gereously offered to post bear back to the UK. So to make this visit possable I will need a UK volunteer to post bear to her. March, April, and May are the only consecutive open months available so to do this I would need a volunteer for March or April of 2015. I am tring to keep postage fair for everyone so am asking rather than assighning. Thanks for all your help.
Sue


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

I live in Florida and would love to show Bear around. I did Flat Stanley for my grand niece and Stanley had lots of fun!


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Nancyn said:


> I live in Florida and would love to show Bear around. I did Flat Stanley for my grand niece and Stanley had lots of fun!


Thank you I have sent you a PM. We also did Flat Stanley and had a blast taking him all around AZ.


----------



## healdtonknitter (Jan 8, 2013)

Can't wait to read more!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Bear Grass here---- there and everywhere! Up the mountain, down the mountain, around the mountain! Do not look down if you are chicken on narrow roads and 100's of feet over the edge! This was my treat for spreading black dirt all day? Well I guess Mt. Gramma thought so, we were on a hunt for Huckleberry bushes. The purple berry is very tasty according to all the folks here. It is 56 miles to the end of the Hungry Horse Dam reservoir. 14 miles of pavement and the rest dirt? They kept saying, " gee it is nice they graded"! Thank my lucky stars my bottom is stuffed! And now they tell me no berries til end of July? But you cannot keep a good bear down, I hear there are blueberries back East! Oh the SWEATER thing! Well naked bear coming up! Mt Gramma crocheted some coasters on this trip, Mr. Mt. was our able driver. Tomorrow I will get a ride across the top of Montana, guess there are miles of wheat fields. Along the way Mt Gramma will find a Post Office and send me on a new adventure. I am going to miss the tractor rides ( not the hard work landscaping) , watching the little Brookies in the creek and wondering what all that wonderful yarn in the sewing room is going to become. Maybe a relative, or another SWEATER!


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Montana Gramma said:


> Bear Grass here---- there and everywhere! Up the mountain, down the mountain, around the mountain! Do not look down if you are chicken on narrow roads and 100's of feet over the edge! This was my treat for spreading black dirt all day? Well I guess Mt. Gramma thought so, we were on a hunt for Huckleberry bushes. The purple berry is very tasty according to all the folks here. It is 56 miles to the end of the Hungry Horse Dam reservoir. 14 miles of pavement and the rest dirt? They kept saying, " gee it is nice they graded"! Thank my lucky stars my bottom is stuffed! And now they tell me no berries til end of July? But you cannot keep a good bear down, I hear there are blueberries back East! Oh the SWEATER thing! Well naked bear coming up! Mt Gramma crocheted some coasters on this trip, Mr. Mt. was our able driver. Tomorrow I will get a ride across the top of Montana, guess there are miles of wheat fields. Along the way Mt Gramma will find a Post Office and send me on a new adventure. I am going to miss the tractor rides ( not the hard work landscaping) , watching the little Brookies in the creek and wondering what all that wonderful yarn in the sewing room is going to become. Maybe a relative, or another SWEATER!


Wow Bear Grass,
It sounds like you had a wonderful ride through the mountains. Hope you didn't get scared and that you have many pictures to share. 
Not sure what has happened to the sweater and your a naked bear? Did it get to hot? Or is full of berry juice? Well you enjoy your trip tomorrow and have a safe trip to NY and gramaLo. Let us know when you arrive in NY. Love Mom


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi everyone,
Well the little bear is on its way to vist grannyLo in Norwood, NY. It should arrive in a few days. MT Gramma will work on posting picturs of its visit in the near future.
The mistery of the SWEATER was that MT Gramma had made him a new white sweater. We all look forward to bear modeling it for us. 
To all of bears hosts there have been some concerns about the increased cost of postage. Priority mail is your best bet here in the states and to keep the weight down please post your pictures here for everyone to see. I am able to do a copy and paste into a word doc and print them out when he returns home to put into the book. This way too you get to share with all who are traveling with him by this site and those who will be using bear for childrens school classes can get the information and pictures from here as well. So what you would put into the book would be a complete story of bears visit with you. And as bears wardrobe increased if someone would ship that back home to me I would be most greatful. Again thank you all for you time and interest in this project and I hope that it will be fun for all.
Sue


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh, I was really looking forward to seeing the "scrapbook" since I'm a scrapbooker. &#128532;


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

hgayle said:


> Oh, I was really looking forward to seeing the "scrapbook" since I'm a scrapbooker. &#55357;&#56852;


Sorry I hadn't thought of that I was hoping to save everyone a buck or two. :thumbup: I am sure there will still be some pictures in the book to go with the stories.
Sue


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

Perhaps we could send pictures on CD? That way all could see and postage would be reduced. We could email to watsie so she has a copy (or snail.mail)...Just a thought


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

countryknitwit said:


> Perhaps we could send pictures on CD? That way all could see and postage would be reduced. We could email to watsie so she has a copy (or snail.mail)...Just a thought


That would work as well. Just slip it in the sleeve for the story it goes with or pick up a disc holder at a dollar store for them but make sure to lable the cds so I know which month and year they go to. I also have dropbox for those of you who have that and you can send me pictures that way as well. If you would like to have drop box it is a free app. for sending pictures and documents. However you feel comfortable doing is fine I am just greatful for the time you are all taking to do this and like I said before if you can post them here that would be great as it brings joy to the many who are traveling with the little bear on this site.
Thanks everyone
Sue


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi everyone,
Just letting you know that I received a PM from grannyLo to let me know bear arrived safely yesterday. We look forward to hearing what bears name will be and the story that it has to tell.
Sue


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm really enjoying this and can't wait to have bear visit me. &#128522;


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

hgayle said:


> I'm really enjoying this and can't wait to have bear visit me. &#55357;&#56842;


Thank you so very much I am so glad that this is bringing joy to others. I know there isn't much chatter so I don't know how many are following along.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

watsie said:


> Thank you so very much I am so glad that this is bringing joy to others. I know there isn't much chatter so I don't know how many are following along.


I am reading all the posts...just haven't commented...may be that's what all involved in the project are doing :-D


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

I am also reading all the posts and enjoying Bear's travels and adventures.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi GrannyLo now that the holiday is over we are all sitting on pins and needles to hear what the little Bears name is and what it has been doing. We hope to hear news soon.
Love 
Mom


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi everyone" well I do miss Bear Grass but he would have shriveled up in our 100 degrees in Saskatchewan! His stuffing would be lumpy and yarn wrinkled! Being intact is a small price to pay for missing a combine ride! Thanks for letting me host and for starting him on his journeys Watsie!


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Montana Gramma said:


> Hi everyone" well I do miss Bear Grass but he would have shriveled up in our 100 degrees in Saskatchewan! His stuffing would be lumpy and yarn wrinkled! Being intact is a small price to pay for missing a combine ride! Thanks for letting me host and for starting him on his journeys Watsie!


Thank you and your welcome. Hope that you are able to stay cool in the hot weather and look forward to seeing pictures of Bear Gass's visit.
Sue


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm wondering if grannylo know she's supposed to be updating us on bear's activities?


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

hgayle said:


> I'm wondering if grannylo know she's supposed to be updating us on bear's activities?


She knows but PM'd me that she is keeping it a seceret until the end of the month.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Ok grannylo, it is the end of the month, almost. No adventures, no hi, you owe us a long story.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Bear didn't wander off and get lost, did he?


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

hgayle said:


> Bear didn't wander off and get lost, did he?


Oh I sure hope not but if necessary we could issue a "Bear Alert"!


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Ok I will send a PM to grannylo and remind her its about time to send bear on to Laniw1 in Honolulu as that is its next stop.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Yoo Hoo! Where is the BEAR?


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Just hear from GrannyLo that Tabatha has been sent to her new home this afternoon at 2:03. Hopefully we will hear about her adventures soon. 
Mom


----------



## grannyLo (Mar 9, 2012)

July 2013 Musings from Tabitha:

After many hours of bumping around on 18-wheelers, other USPS trucks and finally a city carriers jeep, I landed on Miss Los porch. She seemed really happy to see me and placed me in a prime spot for all to see. As the week went on the house started filling up, sons, their wives and families. I felt a little crowded in that crew. Most of them let me sit and observe but I did get a nice hug from the 3yo Favorite Great Grandson. (I later learned hes the Only GGS.)

Miss Lo kept staring at me, I think she was trying to find a suitable name eventually she decided on Tabitha. That was fine, Im easy.

The annual July 4th Family Gathering was moved to another lovely location, to the home of DD Ruthy and her DH Joe. They own 26 acres along a river and oh, how refreshing it was. The cool breezes blowing off the river, ah, we could have stayed there forever. (This was during the heat wave spreading across our Nation.)

Speaking of heat, the next trip was to Burlington VT for an annual get-together with 2 other couples, sadly the 4th couple had to cancel at the last minute those elderly people! Health issues pop up unexpectedly; I sure hope I dont get that old. Hmmm, I wonder what 70 is in Bear Years?

Heat? We thought it was hot last week? Oh my, Miss Lo almost took my sweater off, I was melting down! We went out to dinner the first night and the silly elders took my picture beside an ad for Wine/Liquor? I have no clue, but they got a Big laugh. I must admit there were some curious stares when old Lo walked into Unos with me tucked in her arms.

Hotel/elevator issues; our buddies stayed on 2nd floor, Miss Lo and DH on 3rd. The elevator stopped, someone told us  Here you go the room key would Not work in our door, DH said: Let Me do this! 
Nope, after several tries, a lady opened the door and nicely said: I think you have the wrong room. Now that was a puzzle, then we turned to look, there were our 4 buddies strolling down the hallway. Oh Yeah, wrong room? We were on the wrong floor!

One more photo shoot with the Big Bear in the hotel lobby and our Vermont trip sadly came to an end

Part 2 coming in a bit


----------



## grannyLo (Mar 9, 2012)

Musings from Tabitha, Part 2
Home to rest up, and then in a few days we were off to Oneonta, NY, (30 minutes from Cooperstown), to hang out with the eldest son and family. Our first dinner, of course was Brooks House of Chicken. I got my picture taken with some of the chicken décor! And if you are a NY Yankee Fan, they have a lovely display for you. Miss Lo and DH are died in the wool Dodger Fans, so they passed on by. But we came for the great food and once again we were not disappointed!

Grandson Michael said I could sit in the window beside him and after dinner he even put me back in my carrying bag for Grandma. We enjoyed that maneuver, most teen boys would have been a tad embarrassed to be seen with me, but he loves Grandma and joined in the fun. All too soon, it was time to wend our way home, and Oh My! What a trip; they turned a 4 hour trip into 8 hours! Slow traffic was not the only issue; I lost count of how many stops they made before we finally arrived home. I was so glad to get out of that car, my rump was aching!

Somehow that trip included a calendar change to August Where did July go? Oh boy, Miss Los going to be in trouble for keeping me too long. But shes old and tired and hopefully those who can relate will also forgive.
Farewell and on to my next hostess!
Tabitha
Photos will be coming soon


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

It sounds like Tabitha had another fun trip. Looking forward to her/his next adventure.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Thank you so very much for the wonerful report and we all look forward to the pictures.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Oh Tabitha is such a cute name! All those eating places, good thing she is a girl now with lovely manners or else the bones would have been flying! Just imagine, a luau in Hawaii perhaps? Score!


----------



## Laniw1 (Oct 30, 2011)

ALOHA! I have arrived in Hawaii. It was late when I was liberated from my box, so we'll have to wait til tomorrow to talk about sun and surf. Until then...


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh, you lucky little bear!


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

I have been to Hawaii 3 times so I will be eagerly waiting to hear of all the places you visit so I can sit back and remember again the wonderful things I saw.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

I am sooooo glade that bear has arrived safely and look forward to seeing its adventures and hopefully many pictures.

Mom


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

That bear really gets around! Lol so neat! :thumbup:


----------



## ylostn (Mar 10, 2011)

Such a fun idea....KPers are the best!


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

All the adventures sound terrific, hopefully some pictures will be posted soon.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Puppies101 said:


> All the adventures sound terrific, hopefully some pictures will be posted soon.


I have been told that they are coming.


----------



## carrad47 (Nov 29, 2012)

I would love to have him ! Dec. so he can join in our holiday celebrations, would be great, but any time you have openis okayI will PM my name and address to you


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

carrad47 said:


> I would love to have him ! Dec. so he can join in our holiday celebrations, would be great, but any time you have openis okayI will PM my name and address to you


Thank you for your offer however bear is all booked up for his US & Canada visits in 2013/2014. There are only 4 months left now for his visit to the UK. They are March, April, Sept & Nov. So all you UK people I am still looking for four of you.

If you would like to be on my Angel List PM me with the mailing information.
Thanks
Sue


----------



## Laniw1 (Oct 30, 2011)

Laniw1 said:


> ALOHA! I have arrived in Hawaii. It was late when I was liberated from my box, so we'll have to wait til tomorrow to talk about sun and surf. Until then...


Blue Buddy postponed his trip to his new home until I arrived. He greeted me with leis, and showed off the view from his lanai. Can you see Diamond Head in the background?


----------



## Laniw1 (Oct 30, 2011)

My first day in the islands was cloudy and rainy. Well, when the weather is lousy, there's only one thing to do...Shopping! Hilo Hattie, a manufacturer and wholesaler of Hawaiian fashions, has been a fixture in the islands since 1963. 

I traded my beautiful sweater for something a little more comfortable in this tropical climate, and we headed off to Ala Moana Shopping Center. There was a time when Ala Moana was the largest shopping center in the country, though of course it has since been eclipsed by the likes of Mall of America. Still, lots and lots of stores to look at, people to watch, and food to eat.


----------



## Laniw1 (Oct 30, 2011)

My host mom has given me a Hawaiian name for my stay here: Peakipa (pay-ah-kee-pah), which means Visiting Bear. That's definitely me! She calls me Pea (Bear) for short, and says the name suits me because I am such a "keeper." Apparently, Hawaiians are very fond of the double entendre. : )

Tourism is Hawaii's main industry, and folks come to Paradise from all over the world. Many of the visitors are from Japan, and these two lovely ladies agreed to pose with me at Ala Moana. I definitely fit in here!

And, where there's a mall, there's a food court. Oh my, the choices! Chinese, Japanese, Korean, Thai, Italian, Greek, Mexican, fried chicken, sub sandwiches, pastries, and on and on! We got some take-out for the family--Japanese style curry and a Hawaiian delicacy called squid luau. Yum!


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Wow Pea you are sure haveing a grand time and the pictures are beautiful keep them coming and have fun. Love the new outfit.
Mom


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Oh Pea, I am so jealous! Love the pictures and your new Muumuu!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Oh wow, snuggling up to the ladies already! Shopping, eating, you are already a true tourist! Have fun!


----------



## Laniw1 (Oct 30, 2011)

Ala Moana Beach Park is a long stretch of grass and sand across the street from Ala Moana Shopping Center. It's protected by reef and a rock wall, so the water by the beach is calm and fairly shallow, perfect for swimming, while farther out the surfers can catch the waves. At one end of the park, a spit of land juts out into the ocean. They call this area Magic Island.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Oh My I am so jealous. What a lovely trip you are having. Now be careful and don't get to sun burnt and watch out for those sharks!! I know what a babe magnet you can be and am glad to see that you escaped unharmed from the beach. Keep sending the beautiful Pictures. They are coping and pasting into the file beatifuly.

I look forward to more of your adventures soon.
Love Mom

PS
Try not to get to sticky from all that wonderful food.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Slimness lie Pea is having fun.


----------



## Laniw1 (Oct 30, 2011)

Pea has been having so much fun there hasn't been time to upload the latest photos. I will take care of that in the coming week, while Pea heads off to the next exotic location.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Laniw1 said:


> Pea has been having so much fun there hasn't been time to upload the latest photos. I will take care of that in the coming week, while Pea heads off to the next exotic location.


Thank you let us all know when Pea leaves for Canada to visit Grandmasheryl. We are all excited to see more of Pea's visit with you.
Sue


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Just letting everyone know that Pea is on his way to Canada to visit with Grandmasheryl. He left this morning and will take 6-10 days to arrive.

Mom


----------



## Laniw1 (Oct 30, 2011)

Laniw1 said:


> Pea has been having so much fun there hasn't been time to upload the latest photos. I will take care of that in the coming week, while Pea heads off to the next exotic location.


Here are just a few more pictures from Pea's visit. The rest will be mailed to watsie.


----------



## Laniw1 (Oct 30, 2011)

As I leave Hawaii behind, I am looking forward to my next great adventure. Next stop, Ontario!


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Laniw1 said:


> As I leave Hawaii behind, I am looking forward to my next great adventure. Next stop, Ontario!


Thank you so very much for all the wonderful pictures. I look forward to getting the rest of the pictures. Hopefully we will be hearing soon that bear as arrived safely in Ontario.
Sue


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

I think bear is at the post office waiting to be picked up going this morning to get him!!


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

mr bear arrived today and he is safe and sound although a little jet lagged, he has taken a shine to Rosie and he is sporting his new Maple Leaf bandana


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

grandmasheryl said:


> mr bear arrived today and he is safe and sound although a little jet lagged, he has taken a shine to Rosie and he is sporting his new Maple Leaf bandana


He looks so hansome :lol: and we are so glad he has made it there safely. We look forward to seeing what his name is going to be and his adventures.

Tell him to behave himself I am not wanting to have to support any baby bears. LOL
Mom


----------



## Laniw1 (Oct 30, 2011)

grandmasheryl said:


> mr bear arrived today and he is safe and sound although a little jet lagged, he has taken a shine to Rosie and he is sporting his new Maple Leaf bandana


They do make a very cute couple! And that scarf looks very sassy.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Welcome to Canada Mr. Bear. Hope you might have time to come up the Beautiful Bruce Peninsula which is a very unique part of Ontario and not too far from Grandmasheryl's. If you are coming up this way and can let me know in advance, I might even be able to come and say 'hello' in person. If you can't let me know, give a toot of the horn as you pass by Miller Lake (the lake not the village) and hopefully I will be working outside and will hear you as you go by. Have a wonderful time here in Ontario and enjoy every minute as the time will go by very quickly.


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

Laniw1 said:


> Here are just a few more pictures from Pea's visit. The rest will be mailed to watsie.


Looks like Pea had a wonderful time in Hawaii. :thumbup:


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Moosie said:


> Welcome to Canada Mr. Bear. Hope you might have time to come up the Beautiful Bruce Peninsula which is a very unique part of Ontario and not too far from Grandmasheryl's. If you are coming up this way and can let me know in advance, I might even be able to come and say 'hello' in person. If you can't let me know, give a toot of the horn as you pass by Miller Lake (the lake not the village) and hopefully I will be working outside and will hear you as you go by. Have a wonderful time here in Ontario and enjoy every minute as the time will go by very quickly.


I think that would be way special to have bear bring KP'ers in the area together to form new groups and make new friends.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

I would love to visit the Bruce but Miller lake is over 200 miles a little too far for a afternoon drive


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

grandmasheryl said:


> I would love to visit the Bruce but Miller lake is over 200 miles a little too far for a afternoon drive


Just a thought! As this is the only time he will be in Canada that I know of, I wonder if there are others who would love an excuse for a day trip and maybe a central place we could meet. What about someplace in Owen Sound or would that still be too far for you to travel?


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Moosie said:


> Just a thought! As this is the only time he will be in Canada that I know of, I wonder if there are others who would love an excuse for a day trip and maybe a central place we could meet. What about someplace in Owen Sound or would that still be too far for you to travel?


Ok I dug out the Itenerary. June 2014 bear with be visiting gannyydragon in Stevensville Ontario and July 2014 he will be visiting with Christine4321 in St Catharines Ontario so that is all that I have in Canada. This gives you some more contacts to get together with.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

watsie said:


> Ok I dug out the Itenerary. June 2014 bear with be visiting gannyydragon in Stevensville Ontario and July 2014 he will be visiting with Christine4321 in St Catharines Ontario so that is all that I have in Canada. This gives you some more contacts to get together with.


Thanks watsie but grandmasheryl is the closest to me and I had thought if by chance she was taking Mr. Bear on a tour, she just might head my way. It is a suggestion others could use if they live close to where Mr. Bear is visiting - any excuse to get together with others.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Ok Mr Bear where are you and what are you up to? You haven't run away with Rosie have you? 
Mom


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

Mr bear has been chillaxing with me I fell and damaged my shoulder so he has been my companion I will post pics this week, he has been very comforting :-D


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

grandmasheryl said:


> Mr bear has been chillaxing with me I fell and damaged my shoulder so he has been my companion I will post pics this week, he has been very comforting :-D


I am so sorry to hear that you fell and damaged your shoulder. Glad to hear that Mr Bear has brought you comfort. I am sure we all wish you a speedy recovery and look forward to Mr Bears adventure.
Sue


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

I finally have time to upload pics,Mr. Bear went for a ride on the school bus run with DH (kids thought it was great)..We went to the market for pumpkins,checked out the fall colors,went o the Penetanguishene Harbour to look at the boats, .
last but not least a trip to the all Canadian favourite pastime HOCKEY!!
Mr bear even got to run the Zamboni (the machine that floods and cleans the ice.He and Rosie have had a splendid time together and she will miss him but she is going to belong to a new baby next month (after a bath of course)


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

I am trying to download the pics but it is taking FOREVER!!


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

some more


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

and the last


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Wow! Mr. Bear. Not a lot of people get to run a Zomboni!
Looks like you had a lot of fun. Aren't the fall colors lovely but of course it means the end of summer.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Ah, love zambonis, we had to shovel our ice rink and throw the snow out a little window and then go out and shovel the pile away! You could have exercised that tummy away Beargrass! Oops, Mr Bear! Miss you. There is snow in the high ground already but your relatives are still on the prowl and I do hope they do not munch on my pears again this year! Keep having a fun journey!


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Sounds like a great time!


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Thank you for the wonderful pictures. It sounds and looks like Mr Bear had a great visit to Canada. Let us know when Mr Bear leaves for his Visit with Cabbagehome in MI. While there he will be going to visit Hell. Thanks again for your help with Mr Bear.
Sue


----------



## Laniw1 (Oct 30, 2011)

Wonderful pictures! It's so much fun watching Bear's progress.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Just got word that Mr Bear is back in his box and is making his way to Cabbagehome in MI. While there Bear is planning a trip to Hell so lets all keep him in our prayers.
Mom


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

&#128524; I hope it's not too hot for him.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

Mr Bear will have to run "bear" naked if its to hot.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi Mom and everyone,
I finally made it to Michigan. Going through customs was really rough, and took a long time. I am glad to be out of the box. I was greeted by the whole gang, and was even given a ride. It is a little chilly here, and I'll have to get out my sweater.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

Glad to see you made it safe mr bear!!


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

It's nice that you have some playmates.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Happy you made the trip OK Mr. Bear and that is quite a 'welcoming committee'. Even Superman took time out to greet you and yes, it's time to get your sweater back out as fall is here and the mornings can be chilly.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Wed 10-9
Hi mom and everyone,
Yesterday I rested as Mr K had to go teach his classes.
Today I got to Livonia MI. We went to Armstrong tools to get some silver and copper for Mr K's class this afternoon. Everyone was so sweet and showed me lots of stuff to make jewelry with.


----------



## Laniw1 (Oct 30, 2011)

Looking very crafty!


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Thur 10-10
Hi Mom and everyone,
Today I went to the meeting of the nimble needles, at Hartland Senior Center. Most of the ladies know how to knit. They get together every Thursday morning.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi
I am so glad to see that you are safe and are having a great time. Mom took a week and ran away to the beach. I am back home now. So are you still Mr Bear or have you been givin a new name? I look forward to watching your adventures in MI.
Love
Mom


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

I just received this post card yesterday. As I have not heard anything else from bear and he is supose to be on his way to his next host I am beginng to wonder if he is not being let go and we need to do some heavy praying to get him back on schedual.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Sounds like he's having a great time and meeting lots of nice people.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm wondering if perhaps Mr. Bear would like to visit Prince Edward Island, Canada late next spring 2015 (or whenever he is next in Canada, so we could pass him around within the country.)I am a teacher in a primary school, so would like to have him visit during the school year if at all possible (May/June or Sept?) Years ago, I did this with a friend and her class at St. Mary's, Dover, UK. The class there was literally just down the hill from Dover castle! It was a wonderful learning experience for children from both countries. Also, PEI is beautiful May-Sept.! Please let me know what is available. It would only be right for him to come during the months when "Green Gables" is open. Anne of Green Gables being our claim to fame on "Spud Isle!"


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

cainchar said:


> I'm wondering if perhaps Mr. Bear would like to visit Prince Edward Island, Canada late next spring 2015 (or whenever he is next in Canada, so we could pass him around within the country.)I am a teacher in a primary school, so would like to have him visit during the school year if at all possible (May/June or Sept?) Years ago, I did this with a friend and her class at St. Mary's, Dover, UK. The class there was literally just down the hill from Dover castle! It was a wonderful learning experience for children from both countries. Also, PEI is beautiful May-Sept.! Please let me know what is available. It would only be right for him to come during the months when "Green Gables" is open. Anne of Green Gables being our claim to fame on "Spud Isle!"


Thank you so very much for your kind offer to host bear. As off right now he is booked solid for the rest of this year and next. And is scheduled to visit the UK in the year 2015. Do to the cost of postage I have a volenteer to ship him to the UK and another to ship him back home and am trying to keep his travels for that year withing the UK to help keep cost down.

For those of you in the UK I still need hosts for March, April, May, Sept and Oct, and Nov of 2015.

Bears next trip to Canada will be June of 2014 to Stevensville and July to St Catharines both in Ontario Canada. Maybe you could PM grannyydragon and Christine4321 to set up a visit.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

I'd love to meet Mr. Bear- but Ont. is a good 20 hrs drive from here. If you happen to have a volunteer drop out while he's in Canada and after he returns from the UK, please keep me in mind.



watsie said:


> Thank you so very much for your kind offer to host bear. As off right now he is booked solid for the rest of this year and next. And is scheduled to visit the UK in the year 2015. Do to the cost of postage I have a volenteer to ship him to the UK and another to ship him back home and am trying to keep his travels for that year withing the UK to help keep cost down.
> 
> For those of you in the UK I still need hosts for March, April, May, Sept and Oct, and Nov of 2015.
> 
> Bears next trip to Canada will be June of 2014 to Stevensville and July to St Catharines both in Ontario Canada. Maybe you could PM grannyydragon and Christine4321 to set up a visit.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Ok everyone who will be hosting Bear. So far things are going well with the visits. They only trouble I seem to be having is trying to keep him on schedule to make this fair and fun for everyone. We all know how fast time flys. LOL
If you ship him Priority which is the least expencive in the US as far as I know through the PO (I have not checked with UPS or the other delevery sites) then he should be mailed no later than two days before the beging of the month. I understand that things do happen if they do please PM me about them so I can let the next host know why but please lets try to get him to his next host by the first week of the month. So far the visits are going smoothly and I hope all of you are having fun . But like any mom when the kids not where they should be when they should be, we get to fretting. Thank you all for your help and I hope with your help we can keep bear traveling safely to and from all his destinations.
Mom


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

cainchar said:


> I'd love to meet Mr. Bear- but Ont. is a good 20 hrs drive from here. If you happen to have a volunteer drop out while he's in Canada and after he returns from the UK, please keep me in mind.


Ok I will do that. I will need him in 2016 but maybe he can come for a visit after that.
Sue


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Just to let you know the bear has arrived on cape cod.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

cathie02664 said:


> Just to let you know the bear has arrived on cape cod.


Yeah glad to hear it. Let us all know what Bears name will be and please post its adventures here. Thanks


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

We have decided to call our visitor Captain Fred during his visit to Cape Cod.
He has spent the past two days helping me at a craft show. He met lots of people and enjoyed telling his story of his travels so far.
More to come stay tuned....


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Go Fred!


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

cathie02664 said:


> We have decided to call our visitor Captain Fred during his visit to Cape Cod.
> He has spent the past two days helping me at a craft show. He met lots of people and enjoyed telling his story of his travels so far.
> More to come stay tuned....


Sounds like Captain Fred is having a great time. We look forward to seeing and hearing about your adventures.
Mom


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

cathie02664 said:


> We have decided to call our visitor Captain Fred during his visit to Cape Cod.
> He has spent the past two days helping me at a craft show. He met lots of people and enjoyed telling his story of his travels so far.
> More to come stay tuned....


Here's hoping he will get to see one of the ferries off at the dock.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> Here's hoping he will get to see one of the ferries off at the dock.


Sounds like fun.


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Capt. Fred is so happy he came here with mittens and a hat because he was expecting to see the beaches here and enjoy the cool fall air, but today we woke up to snow yes snow it didn't accumulate much but snow before thanksgiving is rare....
Hopefully we'll have more fun surprises


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi Captain Fred,
So how are you doing? What have you seen? The months almost over and we are beginning to wonder if you got lost at Sea. Hope to hear from you soon and hope you have a good Thanksgiving before getting back in your box and heading out to shepherd in Perkasie, PA.
Love 
Mom


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Update, capt. Fred has left cape cod but what a month to be in massachusetts. He was able to see much of what most people come to cape cod for, yes he was at many of our beaches, almost daily, he was in plymouthand saw plymouth rock, mayflower and replicas of the buildings from the plantation. He was in provincetown, where pilgrams actually landed first before moving on to plymouth. He saw cranberry bogs. Went to several knitting groups. He was at 3craft fairs. He gave lots of hugs ad told his story so much i think he should be traveling with a tape recorder


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Cont... fred also visited the kennedy memorial, kennedy museum, the armory (where he gave his acceptace speach when he won the presidency),, St. Francis church (he attended whenever on cape) and capt. Fred actually made it to the compound we were going to take his picture on the front steps however we were ushered away and told not to take photos bit we were in the driveway.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

My goodness! I would LOVE to see those pictures! Will you be posting any, Cathie?


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Wow what a wonderful vist I also look forward to your posting those pictures. Thank you so very much for all that you did and I am glad that you had a wonderful time with Capt Fred.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Wow! Sounds like Capt. Fred got to see a lot of the Cape Cod area. Look forward to his next adventure.


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Iam going to work on posting the pics i am so non electronic i actually do most kp stuff on my nook


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Just heard from shephard
Fred arrived - what a sweetheart! He now has a traveling backpack to take him in wherever we go. I am going to get him an autograph album for people to sign.

Sounds like he will be having a wonderful visit over the Christmas holiday. We all look forward to many pictures of his adventures here on the forum.
Mom


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Actually he came to me with the backpack great idea, wish i thought of it
I love the autograph book, he et so many people and they had so many questions.
enjoy him he brings lots of happiness


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

cathie02664 said:


> Actually he came to me with the backpack great idea, wish i thought of it
> I love the autograph book, he et so many people and they had so many questions.
> enjoy him he brings lots of happiness


LOVE your signature, Cathie. So true. (And, though not as thought-provoking, nor beautiful, but related on a more literal level, it's even true that table salt-made water --sniffing it and letting it run down the back of your throat when you first start a cold -- will often cure that! LOL It's a disinfectant and can stop it in its tracks if you do it quickly enough!)


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

THE ARRIVAL OF BEAR IN BUCKS COUNTY PA!
I arrived in Bucks County yesterday and already have had 2 adventures! First I must say that I am now a girl bear. Toni's DH had a wonderful grandmother who traveled all over Europe and even lived in China, so I am named for her. My full name is Isabel Kellers Tozzer (pretty impressive, huh?). But like the original, everyone calls me Izzy. We got up awfully early this morning as we has to babysit at church for MOPS (Mothers Of Pre-School) children. We were in the nursery, and it got a bit noisy - 9 babies today! On the way home we stopped at the local market and I had my picture taken at the cash register. I understand it will be posted as soon as Toni has had her lunch. Naptime!


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Very impressive name, indeed, Isabel Kellers Tozzer, aka Izzy! (My dad always referred to his cousin Isabel as Dizzy Izzy  )


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

shepherd said:


> THE ARRIVAL OF BEAR IN BUCKS COUNTY PA!
> I arrived in Bucks County yesterday and already have had 2 adventures! First I must say that I am now a girl bear. Toni's DH had a wonderful grandmother who traveled all over Europe and even lived in China, so I am named for her. My full name is Isabel Kellers Tozzer (pretty impressive, huh?). But like the original, everyone calls me Izzy. We got up awfully early this morning as we has to babysit at church for MOPS (Mothers Of Pre-School) children. We were in the nursery, and it got a bit noisy - 9 babies today! On the way home we stopped at the local market and I had my picture taken at the cash register. I understand it will be posted as soon as Toni has had her lunch. Naptime!


Sounds like Izzy is going to have a lot of fun in PA. We look forward to hearing more and seeing what she is up to. Thanks so much for posting.
Mom


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

cathie02664 said:


> Actually he came to me with the backpack great idea, wish i thought of it
> I love the autograph book, he et so many people and they had so many questions.
> enjoy him he brings lots of happiness


I made Bismuth the backpack, when he complained my knitting bag was stuffy.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

A few pictures from October in Michigan.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

cabbagehome said:


> A few pictures from October in Michigan.


That is just to cool!!!! :thumbup: Thank you so much for all your hard work. I am sure the future hosts will love it. Bismuth looks so cute in her taveling back pack. Love the pictures keep them coming so we can keep the intrest up on this. All you past hosts who still need to post pictures it is never to late to do so. Thanks Sue


----------



## Laniw1 (Oct 30, 2011)

Those mittens are adorable!


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Just started following. This is so cute! Love all of the items the hosts have made.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

MrsMurdog said:


> Just started following. This is so cute! Love all of the items the hosts have made.


Welcome to the journey of the little bear I hope it brings you happy memories and much joy.
Sue


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

watsie said:


> . All you past hosts who still need to post pictures it is never to late to do so. Thanks Sue


Bismuth went to the Livingston Gem and Mineral Society's Work Shop one Tuesday. While there he had a few lessons. here are two.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

Wow, have I been busy. Dec 4 babysat at church nursery for MOPS (Mothers of PreSchool) for 2 hours and took a spin in a chair, then hit the grocery store and met Patty, a cashier there.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

cabbagehome said:


> A few pictures from October in Michigan.


Such adorable items!


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

Great pictures. Sure looks like fun.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

shepherd said:


> Wow, have I been busy. Dec 4 babysat at church nursery for MOPS (Mothers of PreSchool) for 2 hours and took a spin in a chair, then hit the grocery store and met Patty, a cashier there.


Love the pics! Thanks for posting them.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

shepherd said:


> Wow, have I been busy. Dec 4 babysat at church nursery for MOPS (Mothers of PreSchool) for 2 hours and took a spin in a chair, then hit the grocery store and met Patty, a cashier there.


It looks like you have been having a lot of fun. I did notice that you are missing your mitten. I hope you have it. Maybe your host could crochet a chain stitch thread to attach to each mitten and run it under your sweater so if it comes off again it will not get lost. I remember doing this with the kids all the time. Keep having fun and I hope to hear from you again soon.

Love
Mom


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

cabbagehome said:


> Bismuth went to the Livingston Gem and Mineral Society's Work Shop one Tuesday. While there he had a few lessons. here are two.


Thanks for posting the pictures. Sounds like it was a fun day. How interesting to learn how to shape a jem stone with the sanding machine rather than to cut it.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

watsie said:


> Thanks for posting the pictures. Sounds like it was a fun day. How interesting to learn how to shape a jem stone with the sanding machine rather than to cut it.


The shop has the saws to cut stones, grinding wheels to shape the stone, sanding belts to smooth the stone, and polishing wheels to shine the stone, into a gem. There are a lot of steps to making a cabochon. There are several stations and teachers for mounting your cab into jewelry. Wire wrapping, beaded, and silver smithing. You can see the silver smith teacher in the back of Venus.
We are very proud of our shop, and all of the people who volunteer their time to teach their skills.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

Don't worry Mom - we found my other mitten in the Mustang Convertible ;-)
Today was church and I went with Toni and Pete. Great music, and after the service I went up and played the piano - fortunately they have a Steinway Concert Grand, so my superb performance of "Teddy Bear's Picnic" sounded terrific, if I do say so my self. It snowed today so I was glad to have my hat and mittens when we stopped at the Deli for bread and milk, which is evidently what they do in Pennsylvania when it snows. People usually get eggs, too, but we have our own chickens here on the farm so we didn't need those. I have not met the chickens yet, but I have seen their very impressive coop.
Love, Izzy


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

shepherd said:


> Don't worry Mom - we found my other mitten in the Mustang Convertible ;-)
> Today was church and I went with Toni and Pete. Great music, and after the service I went up and played the piano - fortunately they have a Steinway Concert Grand, so my superb performance of "Teddy Bear's Picnic" sounded terrific, if I do say so my self. It snowed today so I was glad to have my hat and mittens when we stopped at the Deli for bread and milk, which is evidently what they do in Pennsylvania when it snows. People usually get eggs, too, but we have our own chickens here on the farm so we didn't need those. I have not met the chickens yet, but I have seen their very impressive coop.
> Love, Izzy


I am so glad to hear you found your mitten. I wouldn't want you to get frost bitten in the cold. You still have a lot of traveling to do so stay warm and happy. Glad your having a wonderful time and hope to hear from you again soon.
Mom


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi Izzy hope your having fun and are ready for Santa's visit. I just finished a new brother for you he is called Blue.
Hope to hear what your up to soon. Have a Very Merry Christmas.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Oh my goodness! I'm IN LOVE with Blue!


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

knitgogi said:


> Oh my goodness! I'm IN LOVE with Blue!


Thanks and I was just thinking I forgot to brush him out before taking his picture. LOL


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Wishing a Merry Christmas to all of bears hosts and to all who are following. Enjoy this Chistmas Cartoon.
Sue


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

Well, I am on my way to Peekskill, NY. The man at the post office practically had to sit on my box to get it closed - no wonder they call it Flat Rate! Maybe I ate too much at the Morning Fiber Group Party (see photo). December was a busy month on the farm so we didn't get any more photos posted. Toni promised to do it after she shipped me off.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

The farm has a Border Collie named Dell and a cat named Think. Think and I got along fine - she watched birds with me - there are feeders out back. What did she keep licking her chops?


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

We went to The Morning Fiber Group for a party. These are ladies who knit, crochet, felt, and spin. They also EAT. The first picture shows a few of the food things they brought and the second one shows them eating. I am sitting on the back of the couch with my new friend Elf. He just stays here and doesn't travel at all. I should send him a postcard sometime


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

The other thing we did was the hardest of all. It was a LIVING NATIVITY that a church called Living Hope does every other year, and they did it this year. We were the Baptist Delegation (I think they needed our sheep). We did 13 performances over 4 days and let me tell you, I was exhausted by the time the last one was over. Pete had a tanner's shop in the village of Bethlehem, so all he had to do was stand there and show animal skins to visitors. I am happy to report there were no bear skins. Toni was a shepherd and all she did was sit around on a hay bale in the field by a fire with the sheep and talk to other shepherds and then be surprised whenever a bunch of angels appeared in the sky. Puleeze. Surprised? After the first one how could she be surprised when it happened 12 more times. I, on the other hand had to check out the manger for the Baby Jesus and help serve hot chocolate and cookies to the visitors after each show. They tell me there were more than 4,000 people that came. Do you know how many cookies that is? How many gallons of hot chocolate? And then, of course I had to check into the donations jar - the whole shebang was free, but they hoped people would chip in a little. btw, ignore the goat - it was very rude.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

Toni insisted I add a picture of them. Trust me - I never saw them actually look like this - remember they are farmers. But evidently they did get cleaned up for their picture in the church directory. By the way - do you know what "photoshopped" means ? All I know is that it costs extra.
Goodbye for now - New York here I come!


----------



## Laniw1 (Oct 30, 2011)

Lovely event! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Love the pictures, Shepherd! Thanks for sharing. 

So wonderful of you and your hubby to take part in a Living Nativity! Those are soooo special! I love them!


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

What a wonderful Meaningful Christmas that you shared with Izzy and the rest of us. Thankyou very much for hosting Izzy.
I wish you a wonderful New Year.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Since, this is an Eastern Star Project, I thought, you would like to see a few Masonic Hall pictures.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Thank you for the pictures. I have added them to your folder. It is always interesting to see what other Masonic buildings look like.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

I always did like the Farmington building. It was one of the first and main buildings in town. It started out as City hall down stairs, and Masonic Hall upstairs. It is still a main building in town. The week of Founders' Days; starts with an outdoor bar-b-q held by the Masons. Parades start in this parking lot. MERCHANT BOOTHS are set up on the grounds. My son was a Demolay in that chapter.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Thank you for the information about the building. It is fun to hear. I am glad to hear that the Mason's in this building are still active. To many lately have had to sell their buildings and move into bigger chapters. I hope your son will continue on to be a Mason.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi everyone
No word as of yet if Izzy made it to Fishkill NY as of yet but then again right now the wheather there is 8 deg with ll below wind chill and droping to 1 below. So if bear is there she may be stuck at the P.O until cars will start. Hopefully we will hear soon of bears adventure through the snow and cold to her new host.
Mom


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Isn't the new host going to Afghanistan this month?


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

cabbagehome said:


> Isn't the new host going to Afghanistan this month?


Deb
When will Izzy be going to Afganastan? 
Deb sent word about Izzy.

I got your baby on Saturday but did not know until Sunday. I have not named your baby yet. She came with a name of Izzy and I think that it is very fitting. I have been reading about the places she has been and the things she has been doing. I am planning on taking her on a train ride to NYC on Jan 18th. We will be attending the Vogue Live Knitting Event. Good thing she has such a lovely thing to wear. Even a backpack to carry her in. Izzy is sleeping in a special little bed I made for my Patrob Bear. She has lots of company while I am at work. My granddaughters love to hold both bears. Although I have made them their own they always want to play with mine. They even had a tea party on Sunday right after I opened the package. Don't worry they do not get dirty. Pretend tea, not even water is allowed around the bears.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi eveyone 
here is a link to where Deb-Babbles posted Izzy's adventure to NYC and the Vouge live Knitting event. I did a copy paste of what she said but the pictures did not come through so you will have to go to the link below to see them.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-231693-1.html

Hello everyone.
Izzy the traveling bear and my Patrob got to go with Kathy S and I to the Vogue Event. What a time we had. 
First Kathy had car trouble and I did not think she would make it on the train. Man was I wrong. There I was waiting on the platform for her to get there. As the train was pulling away I saw Kathy pounding on the window. She had stepped onto the train just prior to the doors closing. Me, I was waiting, how silly. 
It snowed, rained and got very cold once we got to Grand Central. I did not pack anything plastic to cover my babies. Kathy's shoes got wet. So we stopped into a store for her to get some boots and I got a plastic bag to put over the Bear's. They were not to happy, they could not see everything that was going on. 
The show was outstanding. We all met for lunch on the 6th floor. It was great to meet other KP members. Izzy and Patrob got a good looking over. Kathy brought her fairies. They were a hit too. Izzy stayed snug in her carrier. A bit shy she was. 
We found some excellent deals on yarn. Plus some excellent patterns and kits. Kathy got a bunch. I was good and only got a little. Wish I could have gotten loads more but my stash needs to be thinned out a LOT.
I am posting a few pictures for everyone to see. I am sure others will post as well. 
OH, almost forgot. Izzy and Patrob were welcomed by a mixture of emotions. Some people though they were the best bears they had seen and others just thought I was very crazy. No adventure is without the ones who can no longer have fun and play well with others.
Heading down on the train.

Izzy wanted a horse ride, this is the closest I could get.

Where do we live board.

Biggest Crochet work we ever saw.

Time Square at dusk.

Street Cartoons captured us then wanted a tip.

In front of the train.

Nap Time for Izzy.

After a quick nap, Izzy was fooling around.

If you can not get up in the morning and make it a good day, STAY in bed. 
Pay it Forward, daily...


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks for the copy/paste and link, watsie. I had missed that post. AND I had been wondering about Izzy's whereabouts! The two bears look SOOOOOO adorable together in their stroller!!!


----------



## Laniw1 (Oct 30, 2011)

Delightful! I hope I can make it to a Vogue event one of these days. Lucky Izzy!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Hello from the great cold NY Izzy. 
Today Deb had to get to work even though it is was outside. Her daughter Melissa is home sick so I will be spending the day with her. Deb will get an update as to what we did. I think I will be the nurse for Melissa. 
Deb is going to give me a bit of a makeover this weekend. My legs and arms have gotten a bit loose. She is also going to make me a strap to keep my mittens on my sweater. 
While Deb was at the Vogue Knitting Event she got some special yarn. She tells me I am going to get a new hat for the spring. Wonder what it will look like. 
I have to be going. Will check back in later. Deb can not always let me get to the computer, so I will write when I can. 
Izzy.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Deb-Babbles said:


> Hello from the great cold NY Izzy.
> Today Deb had to get to work even though it is was outside. Her daughter Melissa is home sick so I will be spending the day with her. Deb will get an update as to what we did. I think I will be the nurse for Melissa.
> Deb is going to give me a bit of a makeover this weekend. My legs and arms have gotten a bit loose. She is also going to make me a strap to keep my mittens on my sweater.
> While Deb was at the Vogue Knitting Event she got some special yarn. She tells me I am going to get a new hat for the spring. Wonder what it will look like.
> ...


Hi Izzy,
I am sure that you will be a great Nurse and keep Malissa laughing with your antics. I look forward to your modeling your new cloths. You be brave and be still for your surgery and you will be feeling new again in no time. Tell Deb to stay warm. Will talk to your again soon.
Love
Mom


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi everyone. 
Well yesterday was fun. Melissa slept a lot and I watched over her all day. She ran out of tissues, I wanted to get her more but they were up too high. We got to watch a movie together but I fell asleep for most of it. Later we had to go pick up Sasha from the school bus. Sasha is 7 years old and has so much homework that her Mom has to spend the afternoon doing it with her. 
When Deb got home from work she picked me up. We made dinner together for everyone as we have each day I have been here. Last night we had some fresh pepper and cucumbers with dinner. Ohhh, I loved these. After the dishes were done Deb sat me down and told me again that I will not be able to travel to Afghanistan. See her Son Robert is very ill and being sent home early. He feels real bad that I can not come hang out with him. Still I am glad for Deb that her son is headed home early. It has been hard on the family to have Robert so far away. Laila his daughter gives me kisses and hugs to take to her Daddy every day. She is only 5 and knows he is coming home but not how soon. I am keeping the kisses and hugs anyway, even if I do not get to meet Robert. 
Mom is working on finding someone who will be able to host me at their home. I am not sure when I will have to go in the box again. I am a good bear and will wait until Deb tells me it is time to go. For now I will be having a great time helping the family get ready for a Welcome Home Party for Robert. Pictures to follow....
Have a great day everyone. Wish you all had a nice thick fur like me. It sure is cold here and everyone need so much extra clothes on. Me, my sweater is perfect. Thanks Mom for making it for me. Sure miss you lots, give Dad a hug for me. 
Izzy.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi Izzy,
I am glad that you had a nice day with your host family. Dad says thanks for the hug and to stay warm. It is 43 degrees here today and the sun is trying to shine.
Take care
Mom


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi Everyone, Izzy here!. 
Things are getting all set for Laila's dad Robert to come home very soon. We planted pre-chilled tulip bulbs and guess what they are growing already. Deb will post a picture when they are big enough for everyone to see. Right now they are only about 1/2 inch. 
Deb fixed me up this weekend. My stitches is all tight again. She washed my clothes too. I have a new hat to wear but it is not ready just yet. Deb attached my mittens to my sweater to keep them safe as I keep dropping them... 
Well that is it for now. More to follow, till then, Honey kisses to All.
Izzy


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi Izzy,
Glad to hear that Robert will be home soon and that your are all stitched up tight. I look forward to your modeling your new hat. Enjoy watching the tulips grow you will be amazed at how fast they get big and bloom.
I hope that your behaving yourself and that Deb's daughter is getting better.
Hope to hear from you again soon.
Love 
Mom


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Here is Bismuth at Howell Eastern Star Instalation with Picney's Matron's traveling companion.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Those Howell Stars sure have some great recipes.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Thank you Cabbagehome for the pictures. I have add them to your folder. Looks like Bismuth had a wonderful visit.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Hello everyone. 
Wow what a weekend I had. Poor Deb got very sick. She had to spend a long time in the hospital. Her daughters Melissa and Emily put a call into Robert. Deb did not want to tell him but they did anyway. Deb was sent home from the hospital after about 10 hours and told to rest. We has some great cuddle time. 
On Friday Deb went to work. Nothing keeps her down long. Later in the day just when Deb was getting ready to go home, GUESS WHO CAME TO SEE HER.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Robert was able to go back to the base he is at in Virgina. He has to finish up with what ever they do when they come home from where ever he was. 
Oh, Mom and Dad, I am going with Robert to the base for a few days. He felt bad that I could not go to Afghanistan to visit with him there. So he is taking me to finish out his deployment and visit with some of the Men and Woman who were away with him. I am so happy that Robert was able to be with Deb and that I am going on a road trip to see some of the special friends that Robert has. Bet I will have loads to say next time I am with Deb. 
Till then, remember I love you lots. 
Izzy


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Izzy,
We are so happy to hear that Deb is much better and that Robert was able to come home and spend some time with the family before going back to his unit. And you get to go with him and say high to all his friends. How Fun. You take care and we look forward to hearing your story and seeing many pictures.
Love
Mom


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Deb-Babbles said:


> Hello everyone.
> Wow what a weekend I had. Poor Deb got very sick. She had to spend a long time in the hospital. Her daughters Melissa and Emily put a call into Robert. Deb did not want to tell him but they did anyway. Deb was sent home from the hospital after about 10 hours and told to rest. We has some great cuddle time.
> On Friday Deb went to work. Nothing keeps her down long. Later in the day just when Deb was getting ready to go home, GUESS WHO CAME TO SEE HER.


So sorry to hear that you were in the hospital and very glad to hear that you are doing much better! I have really enjoyed your updates on Izzy.

And what a handsome son you have!! That's a precious picture! How neat that Izzy gets to go with him. Hope Robert is able to take some pictures that you can share with us. I live very near an Army base, Ft. Campbell, KY, on the border of TN and Ky, and have come to have a special love and appreciation for those who serve. They are a huge part of our community. God bless you and yours.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

knitgogi said:


> So sorry to hear that you were in the hospital and very glad to hear that you are doing much better! I have really enjoyed your updates on Izzy.
> 
> And what a handsome son you have!! That's a precious picture! How neat that Izzy gets to go with him. Hope Robert is able to take some pictures that you can share with us. I live very near an Army base, Ft. Campbell, KY, on the border of TN and Ky, and have come to have a special love and appreciation for those who serve. They are a huge part of our community. God bless you and yours.


Thank you for your kindness. Yes Izzy is on an adventure with Robert. I have not gotten a message yet how they are doing. Although not part of his uniform I am sure that Izzy will be taking loads of pictures to share. Robert is so happy to take her with him. Just short of the trip that was planned, yet Izzy will get to be around some of the finest Men and Woman in the world. I bet she even gets to go into the hospital recovery ward where some of the wounded are recovering. Not sure if pictures can be taken there but I bet there are stories. 
I miss Izzy, she should be home with Robert very soon.
Deb


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

watsie said:


> Thank you Cabbagehome for the pictures. I have add them to your folder. Looks like Bismuth had a wonderful visit.


I put a thumb drive in his folder with all his Michigan pictures. There was lots of room left (I got a big one) for other pictures. Hope it makes your talks easier.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

cabbagehome said:


> I put a thumb drive in his folder with all his Michigan pictures. There was lots of room left (I got a big one) for other pictures. Hope it makes your talks easier.


Thank you 
Deb mentioned the thumb drive and was going to add pictures to it.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Deb-Babbles said:


> Thank you for your kindness. Yes Izzy is on an adventure with Robert. I have not gotten a message yet how they are doing. Although not part of his uniform I am sure that Izzy will be taking loads of pictures to share. Robert is so happy to take her with him. Just short of the trip that was planned, yet Izzy will get to be around some of the finest Men and Woman in the world. I bet she even gets to go into the hospital recovery ward where some of the wounded are recovering. Not sure if pictures can be taken there but I bet there are stories.
> I miss Izzy, she should be home with Robert very soon.
> Deb


 I am sure that Izzy will have a wonderful time. I am still so amazed at how much joy and laughter this project is bringing to others.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi Izzy,
How are things going with Robert? I hope to hear from you soon. Keep in mind that around the 25th or 26th you should crawl back into your box and head out for your visit Kittymomma. I look forward to hearing about your adventures on the base.

Love
Mom


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

watsie said:


> Hi Izzy,
> How are things going with Robert? I hope to hear from you soon. Keep in mind that around the 25th or 26th you should crawl back into your box and head out for your visit Kittymomma. I look forward to hearing about your adventures on the base.
> 
> Love
> Mom


Hi Mom. I am doing well with Robert. I have not had time to talk to Deb much. Robert will be home sometime tonight. I expect he will be ready to eat dinner and go to bed. Depending on the amount of snow we get on the mountain will help us to decide what to do on Thursday. Perhaps a ride in the snow is in order. 
We will give you an up-date sometime this weekend. Snow makes things around here look so pretty but most people are all worried. So far it is 12 to 18 inches. Wow, I was in Virgina when that last storm was and they had it bad but Deb had over 18th in that one too.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Deb-Babbles said:


> Hi Mom. I am doing well with Robert. I have not had time to talk to Deb much. Robert will be home sometime tonight. I expect he will be ready to eat dinner and go to bed. Depending on the amount of snow we get on the mountain will help us to decide what to do on Thursday. Perhaps a ride in the snow is in order.
> We will give you an up-date sometime this weekend. Snow makes things around here look so pretty but most people are all worried. So far it is 12 to 18 inches. Wow, I was in Virgina when that last storm was and they had it bad but Deb had over 18th in that one too.


Ok Izzy you stay warm and safe. Enjoy the snow and all the beautiful cristal art work that nature brings with it. I and dad are going to a fiber arts show today. I will keep an eye out for your next brother or sister. I look forward to hearing about your adventures soon.

Love
Mom


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

watsie said:


> Ok Izzy you stay warm and safe. Enjoy the snow and all the beautiful cristal art work that nature brings with it. I and dad are going to a fiber arts show today. I will keep an eye out for your next brother or sister. I look forward to hearing about your adventures soon.
> 
> Love
> Mom


Have a great time Mom. We are making some Valentines Day cards today with Deb's Daughter Melissa and the granddaughters, Sasha and Laila. I think we will have a tea party later when Deb gets home.


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

Just to let you know, Izzy, we are looking forward to having you here in sunny Arizona during March. I am involved in several groups here at the resort and they are all looking forward to having you visit. 
The kitties are also looking forward to your visit, they say they will even share their snacks with you. Stay warm and enjoy your snowy visit!


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Deb-Babbles said:


> Have a great time Mom. We are making some Valentines Day cards today with Deb's Daughter Melissa and the granddaughters, Sasha and Laila. I think we will have a tea party later when Deb gets home.


It sounds like you are haveing a grand time with the kids. Have a cup of tea for me as I am pooped from the Fiber Arts show. By the way I just spent you inheretance on a custom made pocket wheel. www.pocket-wheel.com
Hopefully by Christmas it will be done. LOL It spins like a dream.
Mom


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

KittyMomma said:


> Just to let you know, Izzy, we are looking forward to having you here in sunny Arizona during March. I am involved in several groups here at the resort and they are all looking forward to having you visit.
> The kitties are also looking forward to your visit, they say they will even share their snacks with you. Stay warm and enjoy your snowy visit!


I am sure the warm sunshine will be very welcomeing. We will let you know when Izzy leaves Deb's


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

KittyMomma said:


> Just to let you know, Izzy, we are looking forward to having you here in sunny Arizona during March. I am involved in several groups here at the resort and they are all looking forward to having you visit.
> The kitties are also looking forward to your visit, they say they will even share their snacks with you. Stay warm and enjoy your snowy visit!


I have been telling Izzy that she will be going to her new special home to visit. She would like to know if she should bring anything special to wear. I have made her a new hat and want to work on a new pair of pants. It has been very cold here and just this past storm we got well over 24 inches of snow at my house. Not going to do much of any traveling this weekend. More snow is expected.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

watsie said:


> It sounds like you are haveing a grand time with the kids. Have a cup of tea for me as I am pooped from the Fiber Arts show. By the way I just spent you inheretance on a custom made pocket wheel. www.pocket-wheel.com
> Hopefully by Christmas it will be done. LOL It spins like a dream.
> Mom


Thats ok Mom, as long as you are going to enjoy your new toy I love it. Pictures to follow in a few days of the tea party. Deb has a lot of snow to remove. It is a wonderful thing to have Robert home as he is sure a big help.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

WOW!! Don't go out in that alone, Izzy! You might "drown."


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

knitgogi said:


> WOW!! Don't go out in that alone, Izzy! You might "drown."


To Funny LOL but I agree make sure some one taller than the snow level carries you when outside. You have a lot of traveling to do yet and I am sure that your future hosts are looking forward to you ariving without haveing to defrost you first. LOL
Love 
Mom


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

knitgogi said:


> WOW!! Don't go out in that alone, Izzy! You might "drown."


 Not to worrie, Deb will not let the Grandchildren (2 legged or 4 legged) out in this stuff. Total in the back yard height is now 42 inches from the last 2 storms. Poor puppies, Deb had to dig them a path and patch to do the outside business. LOL, glad I am stuffed and can use the inside potty.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

watsie said:


> To Funny LOL but I agree make sure some one taller than the snow level carries you when outside. You have a lot of traveling to do yet and I am sure that your future hosts are looking forward to you ariving without haveing to defrost you first. LOL
> Love
> Mom


Oh we are very warm. Even if we have no electric we have a generator and it keeps the house nice and warm. We are not going anywhere.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Deb-Babbles said:


> Thats ok Mom, as long as you are going to enjoy your new toy I love it. Pictures to follow in a few days of the tea party. Deb has a lot of snow to remove. It is a wonderful thing to have Robert home as he is sure a big help.


Beautiful! It looks like it is so quiet and peaceful just what is needed after all the trama in your life at the moment. Hope everyone is getting well and things are calming down now.
Sue


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

watsie said:


> Beautiful! It looks like it is so quiet and peaceful just what is needed after all the trama in your life at the moment. Hope everyone is getting well and things are calming down now.
> Sue


Thanks Sue. We have calm days and so no so calm. It takes a while. Stress is the problem.


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

Izzy, you don't have to bring anything special to wear, unless you have shorts and a swim suit. If not, don't worry, it will be fine. Your sweaters may be a little warm unless we are out after dark, then the desert cools down and a sweater feels good.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

KittyMomma said:


> Izzy, you don't have to bring anything special to wear, unless you have shorts and a swim suit. If not, don't worry, it will be fine. Your sweaters may be a little warm unless we are out after dark, then the desert cools down and a sweater feels good.


Thank you KittyMomma. I am sure that Izzy will be ready to warm up a bit. It sure has not been fun for playing and visiting fun places. Still I am sure Izzy had a great time.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

KittyMomma said:


> Izzy, you don't have to bring anything special to wear, unless you have shorts and a swim suit. If not, don't worry, it will be fine. Your sweaters may be a little warm unless we are out after dark, then the desert cools down and a sweater feels good.


Sounds like she may need some sunglasses!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

knitgogi said:


> Sounds like she may need some sunglasses!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Arizona out of the snow, that is where I would like to be.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

cabbagehome said:


> Arizona out of the snow, that is where I would like to be.


Me toooo. Think I will get a bigger box and ship myself with Izzy. Ohhh to be warm and dry again for a while. Though I was having a stroke with all the arm pain I am having. 
My Granddaughters Laila (5) and Sasha (7) had a hot coco party with their bears and Izzy. Every one was dressed up too. Sorry no picture yet to share. Izzy has been playing with the girls while we are outside clearing the snow away. Such good girls and the Bears are very happy to be dressed up. Must get pictures for everyone to see. We expect another 5 to 9 inches tonight. So they will be inside again all day on Tuesday.


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

Climb in that box and come on down Deb. It was 86 here yesterday and 88 on Saturday. Wonderful weather to just sit out side and read. 
I am so glad to no longer live in snow country, nice to look at as long as you don't have to get out in it. Stay warm and you and Izzy enjoy the tea parties with the girls.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

KittyMomma said:


> Climb in that box and come on down Deb. It was 86 here yesterday and 88 on Saturday. Wonderful weather to just sit out side and read.
> I am so glad to no longer live in snow country, nice to look at as long as you don't have to get out in it. Stay warm and you and Izzy enjoy the tea parties with the girls.


Oh we have been having loads of fun. Homemade cookies too. And I have honey just for the bears tea...LOL


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi Mom and Dad. 
Soon Deb will be putting me in my box for my trip to my next place to visit. I am so looking forward to being where it is warm. Deb is expecting another storm tomorrow. I have been stuck indoors with the girls for about a week. Deb built a bunk bed for Sasha to sleep on. She is 7 and had loads of friends for me to talk to while she is away at school. 
All in all I have had a lot of fun with Deb and her family. Plus I did get to go with Robert to visit with his buddies at the Navel Base in Virgina. 
Deb will let you know once I am on my way. One last night of fun with the family and then I will be off. 
Till the next time,
Love Izzy


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Deb-Babbles said:


> Hi Mom and Dad.
> Soon Deb will be putting me in my box for my trip to my next place to visit. I am so looking forward to being where it is warm. Deb is expecting another storm tomorrow. I have been stuck indoors with the girls for about a week. Deb built a bunk bed for Sasha to sleep on. She is 7 and had loads of friends for me to talk to while she is away at school.
> All in all I have had a lot of fun with Deb and her family. Plus I did get to go with Robert to visit with his buddies at the Navel Base in Virgina.
> Deb will let you know once I am on my way. One last night of fun with the family and then I will be off.
> ...


Hi Izzy,
I am so glad that your visit with Deb and her family has been a fun and interesting one. I look forward to hearing more of your adventures there when Deb gets the time to post your story and pictures. I am looking forward to hear how your visit to the Navel base went. Well you make sure you thank Deb for her great hospitality and for all that she has taken the time from her buisy schedual to do for you. I look forward to hearing when your on your way to AZ and when you arrive.
Love 
Mom


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Wow, Izzy, you have been experiencing snow the same as I have. Main hwy here closed off and on for 8 days. You probably will be happy to be going where it is much warmer. Wish I was going with you too.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Moosie said:


> Wow, Izzy, you have been experiencing snow the same as I have. Main hwy here closed off and on for 8 days. You probably will be happy to be going where it is much warmer. Wish I was going with you too.


I am going to be very happy to be in a warm area. It has been a great deal of fun being around Deb and her family. Her grand children are so funny. They love to make me (pretend) food that I love. Covered with honey every time. 
Wish we could all visit a warm place.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Hello everyone. This is Deb. I have been very very busy at home. Poor Izzy was packaged up and sent out last week and I have not had time to post her leaving. It was a very sad day for my granddaughter and I when we put Izzy into her box. Yet we know that she will be in a lovely warm place very soon. With everyone being so busy and my daughter Melissa getting a new job, things are just crazy. 
We did not get the storm that was heading our way. Still I rushed Izzy to the post office as I knew that if it did she would most likely get delayed. 
I am sending a second box to Izzy's Mom and Dad is a few days with all the extra pictures and stories from her visit with us. I am sure Izzy will be happy to have time to rest for a bit. 
Enjoy the trip Izzy. It was wonderful to have you>
Deb


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

Izzy hasn't arrived in Tucson yet, our mailroom is closed on Sat and the mail doesn't usually arrive on Mon until after the mail room is closed so I will check this morning for her. 
Mia and MiLing are anxiously awaiting her. They keep asking if she eats kitty food!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

KittyMomma said:


> Izzy hasn't arrived in Tucson yet, our mailroom is closed on Sat and the mail doesn't usually arrive on Mon until after the mail room is closed so I will check this morning for her.
> Mia and MiLing are anxiously awaiting her. They keep asking if she eats kitty food!


Oh, I hope she arrives soon. I gave her a good bit of honey in the morning before I mailed her out. But I bet she is ready to eat again. I will check her tracking number..


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi Mom and all, I am in Tucson and really glad to get out of that box. Millie will post pictures later today, we are hitting the ground running this morning. 
MiLing checked me out right away but Mia is under the bed, so guess I will get to meet her later.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

KittyMomma said:


> Hi Mom and all, I am in Tucson and really glad to get out of that box. Millie will post pictures later today, we are hitting the ground running this morning.
> MiLing checked me out right away but Mia is under the bed, so guess I will get to meet her later.


So glad that she arrived safe. The box is kind of small for her. So looking forward to hearing what you will be doing..


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Deb-Babbles said:


> Hello everyone. This is Deb. I have been very very busy at home. Poor Izzy was packaged up and sent out last week and I have not had time to post her leaving. It was a very sad day for my granddaughter and I when we put Izzy into her box. Yet we know that she will be in a lovely warm place very soon. With everyone being so busy and my daughter Melissa getting a new job, things are just crazy.
> We did not get the storm that was heading our way. Still I rushed Izzy to the post office as I knew that if it did she would most likely get delayed.
> I am sending a second box to Izzy's Mom and Dad is a few days with all the extra pictures and stories from her visit with us. I am sure Izzy will be happy to have time to rest for a bit.
> Enjoy the trip Izzy. It was wonderful to have you>
> Deb


Hi Deb,
Thank you so very much for all the fun you and your family shared with Izzy and with all of us. I will watch for the box. So far it has not arrived.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

KittyMomma said:


> Hi Mom and all, I am in Tucson and really glad to get out of that box. Millie will post pictures later today, we are hitting the ground running this morning.
> MiLing checked me out right away but Mia is under the bed, so guess I will get to meet her later.


Hi
So glad that you made it through all the storms safely.
Soak in some of that Sun Shine for us as its been raining here now for about a week. LOL I am sure we are all on needles and pins to see what Bears name and personality will be while visiting Tuson. Have fun post lots of pictures and if you can include a little of your area history that would be great. We look forward to hearing from you soon.
Mom


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi Mom and all:
I had a busy day yesterday. After Millie rescued me from the box, we went to her Needlework Group. I got to ride in the golf cart basket and checked out the resort as we rode along. People were out walking and I got lots of waves and smiles. 
The ladies at the needlework group were so nice, they welcomed me and let me check out all they are doing. We took a picture. 
Afterwards we came home and helped Dick with the laundry. Millie and I folded as he fed the washer and dryer. Then I took a nap.
Today is a big thing here called "Show and Tell". Not sure what it is, but the needlework ladies have invited me to come and sit on their table. Will let you know more on that when I get home. 
I shed my sweater and mittens, don't need them here, and put on my little blue tank top. Really comfy. 
Sunshine to all,
Izzy


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

KittyMomma said:


> Hi Mom and all:
> I had a busy day yesterday. After Millie rescued me from the box, we went to her Needlework Group. I got to ride in the golf cart basket and checked out the resort as we rode along. People were out walking and I got lots of waves and smiles.
> The ladies at the needlework group were so nice, they welcomed me and let me check out all they are doing. We took a picture.
> Afterwards we came home and helped Dick with the laundry. Millie and I folded as he fed the washer and dryer. Then I took a nap.
> ...


Hi Izzy,
I am so glad to hear you are having fun with Millie and her friends. In sunny Tuson. I look forward to seeing the pictures.
It is still raining here and even got some thunder and lightning tonight. Remember to use your sunscreen so you don't burn and have a great time.
Mom


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi Mom and all:
I have been so busy! On Wednesday I went to the "Show and Tell". My goodness! All of the groups here at the resort have a table in the big ballroom and do a display of things they have been doing this season. I went with the needlework group and had a great time. I sat on the front of the table and lots of nice folks came by and asked about me. I'm getting to be famous. 
While I was at the needlework table Millie was with the quilt group who makes quilts for the Ronald McDonald House. I am going to visit this group tomorrow. She also spent some time with the Genealogy group having fun helping folks look up themselves on the 1940 US Census. In the afternoon I had a rest while Dick and Millie did grocery shopping.
On Thursday Millie and I took the golf cart and went to the bookmobile. Millie looks forward to his arrival every month. After lunch we went to the quilt group and I got lots of attention. Didn't take pictures as we were busy but will get some next week when we go.
Millie's friend, Judy, took me home with her and I did some more visiting on Friday and Saturday. Judy and her hubby, Doug took me to some Eastern Star functions and I had a great time. Judy is the Grand Representative to Virginia from Arizona. They are 42 year members of Eastern Star, originally from Virginia. They are Worthy Matron and Worthy Patron of Desertstar #54 here in Tucson. I will have all my adventure with Doug and Judy in my scrapbook along with pictures they took. 
Today while they were all in church, I sat in the Shockey's car and enjoyed the warm sunshine, then afterwards came home with Dick and Millie in the golf cart. Dick told me "no back seat driving", so I just rode along and enjoyed the view. 
Izzy


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

KittyMomma said:


> Hi Mom and all:
> I have been so busy! On Wednesday I went to the "Show and Tell". My goodness! All of the groups here at the resort have a table in the big ballroom and do a display of things they have been doing this season. I went with the needlework group and had a great time. I sat on the front of the table and lots of nice folks came by and asked about me. I'm getting to be famous.
> While I was at the needlework table Millie was with the quilt group who makes quilts for the Ronald McDonald House. I am going to visit this group tomorrow. She also spent some time with the Genealogy group having fun helping folks look up themselves on the 1940 US Census. In the afternoon I had a rest while Dick and Millie did grocery shopping.
> On Thursday Millie and I took the golf cart and went to the bookmobile. Millie looks forward to his arrival every month. After lunch we went to the quilt group and I got lots of attention. Didn't take pictures as we were busy but will get some next week when we go.
> ...


Hi Izzy,
How exciting that you were able to attend and Eastern Star Function. I am sure your Star Group here will be excited to see our sisters and brothers in Tucon.
I am glad to hear that your having fun with Millie and her friends.
We look forward to seeing the pictures of your adventures. Take care and enjoy the sunshine.
Mom.


----------



## Ellen Kerr (Feb 25, 2013)

Maybe someone could take him and mail him when they get to the UK.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Have really enjoyed reading about the adventures of the bear. I got so caught up that I was nearly late for my dental appt. What a shame!


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Ellen Kerr said:


> Maybe someone could take him and mail him when they get to the UK.


I sent you a PM
Sue


----------



## celticmiss (Dec 6, 2011)

I'll be visiting San Rafael from 26th March until 22nd April. If it helps I can bring him back to the UK with me when I return.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

beejay said:


> Have really enjoyed reading about the adventures of the bear. I got so caught up that I was nearly late for my dental appt. What a shame!


I am so glad that people are following along with the bear. From what I am reading this little bear is bringing joy and laughter to all it meets. These days with all the stress of our daily lives this is a very big job for such a little bear. I am overwelmed and hummbled by the happiness and fellowship that bear is bringing to all whom it visits.
I am still in need of 4 maybe 5 host who are in the UK. Plus I could use some more on the Angel list in the US and the UK. If interested please PM me.
Thanks to you all for your help with this project.
Sue


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

celticmiss said:


> I'll be visiting San Rafael from 26th March until 22nd April. If it helps I can bring him back to the UK with me when I return.


Thank you for your kind offer. 2015 Bear will be spending the entire year in the UK. I have a Volenteer to send it over and another to send it home. I am trying to fill March, April, May, September and November with UK only hosts.

Thanks
Sue


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi Mom and All:

I am in a box and heading off to Florida for a visit with another new friend. I had a good time here in Tucson at Voyager Resort. Everyone was so friendly and enjoyed hearing my story. 

Since I posted last, I went with Millie to a 1950's diner named Little Anthony's where we had lunch with the Desert Divas Red Hat Group. Millie hunted around in her craft stuff and found some red ribbon to make me a foo-foo to wear on my head and even loaned me a pair of red dangly earrings to wear. (Bet Mom didn't know I had pierced ears!) As it was St. Patricks Day the lunch special was Corned Beef and Cabbage. Some of the ladies had that and others had some real good 1950's food. The best part was desert! We had hot fudge sundaes made with real ice cream. It was yummy. I had a great time and got hugs and kisses when we left to go home. 

March is the end of the "season" here at the resort and Dick and Millie have been on the go all the time. There were two street parties to go to (with food, of course) and it seemed like lunch of some sort every few days. People here don't let a lot of grass grow under their feet. 

As it has been very sunny here in Tucson, I had to get a pair of sunglasses. Don't you think I look really "Hollywood" in them? 

Last week a friend of Millie's came by with a big bag and the kitties and I were very curious as to what was in it. It seems that Ann is quite a sock monkey artist and inside the bag was a wonderful sock monkey. When Millie's mom was younger she made sock monkeys for all the new babies in the family. She no longer makes them and when Millie told her about Ann's monkeys, Mom said she would sure like to see one. So, this one will be going to Texas for a surprise Mother's Day gift for Mom. (So don't anyone tell)

It was time for me to leave and although I will miss Millie, Dick and the kitties, I am excited to be on my next adventure. Mia gave me a kiss goodbye and then it was into my box and off to the mail room. See you soon!

Izzy Bear


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Such a cute story and pics! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Can't wait to meet my new friend! I hope we have as good as a time as bear has had with you. I will be waiting for my package!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Wonderful pictures and you look so good in your sun glasses. Have a safe trip. See you in the next adventure story.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

It looks like Izzy has had a wonerful time in Tuson AZ and has brought her fun and smiles to many. Thank you so much KittyMomma for stepping in as an Angel. And thank you Nancyn for also stepping in as an Angel. Where whould we be without our Angels. I am very greatful to you both. 

As a reminder our hosts for the next few months are:
April-Nancyn
May-hgale
June-grannydragon
July-Christine4321
August-5thAngel
Sept-BobinDesjasMom
Oct-romana
November-Yaya579
December-countryknitwit
If any of your address have changed or your no longer able to host bear please PM me as soon as possible so a replacemenmt can be found.
Thank you to you all. 
Sue


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi everyone,
Just heard form Nancyn that bear has arrived safely to her in Florida. Waiting now for the camera to recharge and to hear what bears name and personality will be.
Sue


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

Glad she made the trip safely. Things are quiet here without her.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

KittyMomma said:


> Glad she made the trip safely. Things are quiet here without her.


I am glad that you had a fun time with her.


----------



## romana (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi everyone! I am to be the mom in the family host for our traveling bear in October. Am I correct in that we name this little traveler when we are host family. I personally like the name Izzy and will probably think of that as the name associated with her. Is that OK? Am already planning places to take her and things to let her do while with us. Want to thank everyone who has hosted her and taken such care with her so far.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

romana said:


> Hi everyone! I am to be the mom in the family host for our traveling bear in October. Am I correct in that we name this little traveler when we are host family. I personally like the name Izzy and will probably think of that as the name associated with her. Is that OK? Am already planning places to take her and things to let her do while with us. Want to thank everyone who has hosted her and taken such care with her so far.


I, for one, would LOVE for you to call her Izzy. She has been Izzy for the last two, if not three visits, and it so seems to suit her, as far as my tastes go.  She has had such cute stories as Izzy, too! I feel like I know her.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

romana said:


> Hi everyone! I am to be the mom in the family host for our traveling bear in October. Am I correct in that we name this little traveler when we are host family. I personally like the name Izzy and will probably think of that as the name associated with her. Is that OK? Am already planning places to take her and things to let her do while with us. Want to thank everyone who has hosted her and taken such care with her so far.


I think the name 'Izzy' is great as I get confused when the name/gender is changed. Enjoy reading about all her adventures and looking at pictures sent so much. Seems like we are almost there with her.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

romana said:


> Hi everyone! I am to be the mom in the family host for our traveling bear in October. Am I correct in that we name this little traveler when we are host family. I personally like the name Izzy and will probably think of that as the name associated with her. Is that OK? Am already planning places to take her and things to let her do while with us. Want to thank everyone who has hosted her and taken such care with her so far.


Yes the naming is your choice and Izzy seems to be a favorit.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi all,

I have decided to keep the name Izzy! My GD loves Jake and the Neverland Pirates and the girl pirate's name is Izzy. She was very excited to hear about the bear. We will be leaving Florida in 2 weeks and driving to New Hampshire. Izzy will get a front row seat so she can see the whole East Coast. Have to admit, I have never posted pictures before so you may have to "bear" with me.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Nancyn said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have decided to keep the name Izzy! My GD loves Jake and the Neverland Pirates and the girl pirate's name is Izzy. She was very excited to hear about the bear. We will be leaving Florida in 2 weeks and driving to New Hampshire. Izzy will get a front row seat so she can see the whole East Coast. Have to admit, I have never posted pictures before so you may have to "bear" with me.


Sounds like fun. I am sure once your showed how to post the pictures you will do fine. 
We look forward to hearing more of Izzy's adventures.

Sue


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Hello all,

Izzy has been a very busy bear. She has acclimated herself to Florida very nicely. The weather has been wonderful so she hasn't needed her sweater, hat or mittens. Izzy met all of the women that meet at Panera for knitting. She was loved by all. She also went on a kayak trip and was very good about sitting still. She didn't really want to go swimming! This is our last week here in Florida. We are packing up everything into boxes. Izzy knows she does not have to go back into a box yet, she is going to get to ride up front all the way to New Hampshire. Will try to post before we leave!


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Nancyn said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Izzy has been a very busy bear. She has acclimated herself to Florida very nicely. The weather has been wonderful so she hasn't needed her sweater, hat or mittens. Izzy met all of the women that meet at Panera for knitting. She was loved by all. She also went on a kayak trip and was very good about sitting still. She didn't really want to go swimming! This is our last week here in Florida. We are packing up everything into boxes. Izzy knows she does not have to go back into a box yet, she is going to get to ride up front all the way to New Hampshire. Will try to post before we leave!


Hi Izzy,
So glad to hear that you are having fun in Florida before the long trip. You take care and keep in touch. We all look forward to the pictures and your story. 
Love
Mom


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi Izzy,
It sounds like you are having a great time in Florida. Remember to wear your sunscreen and sunglasses! 
Mia and MiLing say hi.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Haha, got the sunglasses on but thinks sunscreen is a little too messy!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Nancyn said:


> Haha, got the sunglasses on but thinks sunscreen is a little too messy!


Sounds like she needs a beach cover-up...


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi Izzy,
Glad to hear your protecting yourself from the hot sun. Although I don't think your new tan will show up very well. LOL. I do agree that sun lotion would be a bit to messy. Maybe a sun bonnet or an old straw hat would work. Glad your haveing a good time. 
Love you take care and keep in touch.
Mom


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi Izzy Mom here how is the trip to New Hamphure going? Have they thawed out there yet? Tell us when you can.
Mom


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi Mom,

We leave on Monday. I am watching them pack up all these boxes. I am glad I don't have to go back in one! I love the weather here, it is nice and warm. I will let you know when we leave. I hear w are going to drive through 9 different states. I am going to watch all the cars and trucks. I am really excited. 

Take care and I miss you


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Nancyn said:


> Hi Mom,
> 
> We leave on Monday. I am watching them pack up all these boxes. I am glad I don't have to go back in one! I love the weather here, it is nice and warm. I will let you know when we leave. I hear w are going to drive through 9 different states. I am going to watch all the cars and trucks. I am really excited.
> 
> Take care and I miss you


Hi Izzy,
It sounds like and exciting trip. You take care and have a safe trip let us know where you are when you can and what you have all seen.
Love
Mom


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi Mom,

we are on our way to NH. I was told it is a long car ride, but I am very excited. will keep in touch.

Love,

Izzy


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi Mom,

They weren't kidding when they told me it was a long car ride. Yikes! We have made it to New Jersey. There was so many cars and trucks on the road. It also rained a lot. This is so different than Florida. Tomorrow we drive the rest of the way and will be in New Hapshire. I will finally get to meet Gracie and Sam! I am very excited! I will be in touch.

Love to you,

Izzy


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Anyone want to send him to Anchorage Alaska? I leave for there tomorrow and can bring him back with me to send him on. PM me if you're interested. jberg


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

jberg said:


> Anyone want to send him to Anchorage Alaska? I leave for there tomorrow and can bring him back with me to send him on. PM me if you're interested. jberg


Thank you for your offer I have sent you a PM.


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

Has he been to Ohio yet? Would love to have him if he hasn't.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

We had a grand time in PA at Christmas - haven't checked on him since!I am the one who named him Izzy, after my husband's wonder grandmother Isabel, who was an amazing woman. So glad the name has stuck.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Lil Kristie said:


> Has he been to Ohio yet? Would love to have him if he hasn't.


Thank you for your offer. I sent you a PM.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

shepherd said:


> We had a grand time in PA at Christmas - haven't checked on him since!I am the one who named him Izzy, after my husband's wonder grandmother Isabel, who was an amazing woman. So glad the name has stuck.


Glad to have you catching up on the adventure. It has been Fun.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi Mom,

Sorry I haven't posted but it sure has been crazy here in NH. Gracie and Sam have loved me. They gave me big hugs and kisses. Their parents went to NYC so their Grammy and Grampy had to watch them. Guess what, they both got sick and boy did they cough and cough! Some nights they were up when it was very dark out. Then Sam (he is the baby) got really sick and he had to go to the doctors! He had a double ear infection. I don't think that sounds fun at all! I guess I will e leaving here shortly and on to my next trip! It sure is fun seeing all these different places!

Bye for now! Hugs and kisses!
Izzy


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

HiIzzy,
I am glad to hear that you are having fun and making new freinds but I hope those little ones get well quickly. It is not fun to be sick especialy for little ones. Do your best to keep them entertained and please don't you get sick as you have many more places to see.
Love
Mom


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi Everyone,
Just letting you know that Izzy is back in her traveling box and is on her way to Gayle in MO. She is due to arrive on Thursday or there about.
Sue


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Dear Mom and all my other friends I have visited,
I arrived in Missouri today, and boy was I glad to get out of that box. Mrs. P wasn't home when I arrived, so I sat in the box until she finally got home. Thank goodness it wasn't hot outside!
Mrs. P told me she likes the name Izzy (and Isabella), so I get to keep that name. Mrs. P has lots of fun things planned for my stay here, but she said she's going to keep everything a secret. She did tell me we were going to go on an airplane. Yay! 
There is a big yellow dog who lives here too. His name is Callaway. Mr. P likes to golf, and that is the kind of golf clubs he uses. Mrs. P said Callaway is a good boy but she would have to keep me out of Callaway's reach cause he plays kind of rough, and she wouldn't want me to lose an arm or a leg. I wouldn't want to either! She told me he sometimes sneaks in the house when Mr. P doesn't close the door tight and grabs her yarn and runs outside with it. I got the impression she wasn't too happy about that!
Well Mom, we'll send some pictures in a day or two. I'm going to bed now. Love you.
Izzy


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

hgayle said:


> Dear Mom and all my other friends I have visited,
> I arrived in Missouri today, and boy was I glad to get out of that box. Mrs. P wasn't home when I arrived, so I sat in the box until she finally got home. Thank goodness it wasn't hot outside!
> Mrs. P told me she likes the name Izzy (and Isabella), so I get to keep that name. Mrs. P has lots of fun things planned for my stay here, but she said she's going to keep everything a secret. She did tell me we were going to go on an airplane. Yay!
> There is a big yellow dog who lives here too. His name is Callaway. Mr. P likes to golf, and that is the kind of golf clubs he uses. Mrs. P said Callaway is a good boy but she would have to keep me out of Callaway's reach cause he plays kind of rough, and she wouldn't want me to lose an arm or a leg. I wouldn't want to either! She told me he sometimes sneaks in the house when Mr. P doesn't close the door tight and grabs her yarn and runs outside with it. I got the impression she wasn't too happy about that!
> ...


Hi Izzy,
I am so glad that you make it to MO safely. I look forward to seeing the pictures and hearing of your adventures. Have a safe trip on the airplane.
Love 
Mom


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Dear Mom,
Today we went to Artsfest in Springfield with a friend of Mrs. Ps. It's a street fair of over 140 artists, and they also have live music and other entertainment. It was a beautiful day here today - sunny and warm. We went to lunch at a cute little tea room afterwards. I was pretty tired by the time we got home, even tho' Mrs. P was the one doing the walking and I was in her purse, looking out the top.
Talk to you soon.
Love, 
Izzy


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi Izzy & Mrs P,
Sounds like your having a lovely time and the pictures are just wonderful. Look forward to your next outing. 
Love 
Mom


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi Mom!
Here's some pictures of what I've been up to. Here's a picture of me -waiting with the suitcases - for Mrs. Ps friend to take us to the airport. Then, there I am looking out the window of the airplane on our way to Scottsdale, AZ. I went swimming with the twins one day, and we went to Butterfly World on Mothers Day. I am having a great time! We are going to have lunch with the twins and some of their friends today.
Love you Mom, and a belated Happy Mothers Day.

Izzy


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

hgayle said:


> Hi Mom!
> Here's some pictures of what I've been up to. Here's a picture of me -waiting with the suitcases - for Mrs. Ps friend to take us to the airport. Then, there I am looking out the window of the airplane on our way to Scottsdale, AZ. I went swimming with the twins one day, and we went to Butterfly World on Mothers Day. I am having a great time! We are going to have lunch with the twins and some of their friends today.
> Love you Mom, and a belated Happy Mothers Day.
> 
> Izzy


Hi Izzy,
I am so glad to hear you are having a great time. Loved the Pictures. The kids are great fun I am sure. I look forward to seeing more of your adventures.
Love
Mom


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Precious pictures, Izzy! Thank you for sharing. Sounds like you're having a grand ole time! Cute, cute friends you have there.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

This is just too cute!!!


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Irish knitter said:


> This is just too cute!!!


I am glad to see people are enjoying Izzy's travels. Keep watching as she will be traveling until the end of 2015 and maybe a little longer.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Dear Mom,
Today Mrs. P and I came up to Lees Summit, MO, to spend a couple of days with Mrs. Ps daughter and her family. Tonight we went to Chloe's grade school talent show. It was amazing. The children put on a really good talent show. Mrs. P wanted to take some pictures, but the lights were turned off, and her phone didn't take very good pictures in the dark. Chloe did a solo dance and was very good. It was really fun.
Mrs. P will take some pictures of me with her grandchildren tomorrow.They live on a lake, and we will go out on the boat if it doesn't rain. Mr. P stayed home cause he HAD to play golf. 
Mrs. P told me I will be leaving her next week and going to my next stop. I miss you Mom.
Love,

Izzy

P.S. Mrs. P gave me a bath the other day. She thought I might need it after all the traveling I've been doing.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

I love hearing about all of Izzy's travel and seeing the photos. Hope it keeps on.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

hgayle said:


> Dear Mom,
> Today Mrs. P and I came up to Lees Summit, MO, to spend a couple of days with Mrs. Ps daughter and her family. Tonight we went to Chloe's grade school talent show. It was amazing. The children put on a really good talent show. Mrs. P wanted to take some pictures, but the lights were turned off, and her phone didn't take very good pictures in the dark. Chloe did a solo dance and was very good. It was really fun.
> Mrs. P will take some pictures of me with her grandchildren tomorrow.They live on a lake, and we will go out on the boat if it doesn't rain. Mr. P stayed home cause he HAD to play golf.
> Mrs. P told me I will be leaving her next week and going to my next stop. I miss you Mom.
> ...


Hi Izzy,
Glad to hear you made it back to MO safely and are having a great time. We look forward to seeing the pictures. Thank you Mrs P for giving Izzy a bath. Hopefuly she held up well and I am sure she needed it. LOL Kids do tend to get durty. LOL


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Patian said:


> I love hearing about all of Izzy's travel and seeing the photos. Hope it keeps on.


I am glad you are enjoying this. Where in WA are you as once Izzy comes home from all her travels she will live in Rainer WA.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

I'm up in Port Ludlow on the Olympic Peninsula - do you think Izzy would like to come up and visit with us when she gets back to Washington State? We'd love to have her!


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

We went for pedicures today but they couldn't do mine and Mrs. P forgot to take a picture. Mrs. Ps granddaughter has a couple of her friends here for a sleepover. Boy, they are noisy! I watched a movie with the adults. Mrs. P will post some pictures tomorrow. We might get up at 2:30 am to watch the meteor shower! More tomorrow.

Love,
Izzy


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Patian said:


> I'm up in Port Ludlow on the Olympic Peninsula - do you think Izzy would like to come up and visit with us when she gets back to Washington State? We'd love to have her!


You never know  Izzy and her mom & dad may set up a lunch date one day. LOL


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

hgayle said:


> We went for pedicures today but they couldn't do mine and Mrs. P forgot to take a picture. Mrs. Ps granddaughter has a couple of her friends here for a sleepover. Boy, they are noisy! I watched a movie with the adults. Mrs. P will post some pictures tomorrow. We might get up at 2:30 am to watch the meteor shower! More tomorrow.
> 
> Love,
> Izzy


Sounds like a lot of fun. Don't think we can see the meteorits tonight as it has been raining here all day and we are clouded in as usual.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

watsie said:


> Sounds like a lot of fun. Don't think we can see the meteorits tonight as it has been raining here all day and we are clouded in as usual.


Well, we didn't get to see the meteors either. Mrs. P got up at 2:30 am and couldn't see a thing, so we went back to sleep. Here are some pictures.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

hgayle said:


> Well, we didn't get to see the meteors either. Mrs. P got up at 2:30 am and couldn't see a thing, so we went back to sleep. Here are some pictures.


What a lovely family you are getting to know. We went out on the porch and looked up only to see clouds. Then went to bed as well. We look forward to hearing more of your adventures. 
Let me know when your heading back into your box and heading off to Granyydragon in Ontario Canada.
Love
Mom


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

watsie said:


> You never know  Izzy and her mom & dad may set up a lunch date one day. LOL


Sounds like a great idea!


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi everyone,
I just got a PM letting me know that Izzy has arrived safely today with granyydragon. We look forward to her visit to Stevensville Ontario Canada.


----------



## granyydragon (May 25, 2011)

Hi, 
Bear has made it to Canada. I would like to get pictures up but I have never done this before.
Sue


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

granyydragon said:


> Hi,
> Bear has made it to Canada. I would like to get pictures up but I have never done this before.
> Sue


Hi Sue
First are your pictures on the computer? Once you get them on there click on the Choose File below the message box that will bring up your documemts box for your computer to find your pictures. Once you find the picture you want click on it to highlite it in blue then at the bottom of that box click on open or send. Do that for the three picutes then when you hit the send for your message the pictures will show on your message. Just keep in mind this may take a minute to come up. Once it is up you can edit or add more pictures one at a time for a short time after you have posted.

I hope this will help and we will see and hear about Izzys adventures soon.

Sue


----------



## granyydragon (May 25, 2011)

Thanks I'll try and we will see what happens.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

granyydragon said:


> Thanks I'll try and we will see what happens.


I hope it works for you.
Sue


----------



## granyydragon (May 25, 2011)

Izzy made it to Canada in one piece. Customs was a bore. No trouble though. Ganyydragon collected me and I got to meet


----------



## granyydragon (May 25, 2011)

. Tomorrow we go to London and I will met Marion Granyy's daughter.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi Izzy
I am so glad to see that Sue was able to post pictures. It looks like your having a wonderful time there. I hope you found some cool stuf at the scrapbook store. LOL 
We look forward to seeing and hearing about more of your adventures.
Love
Mom


----------



## Colorgal (Feb 20, 2012)

Izzy - is Olaf a Great Pyrenees dog? We have one that is pure white with bight blue eye and his name is UNKA. (I was told it means big white bear in Russian)???


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Hi Izzy, love seeing pictures of all your adventures. Have a great time with granyydragon!


----------



## granyydragon (May 25, 2011)

Yes Olaf is a Great Pyrenees and he looks after us all. He spends most of his time outside.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Ok Izzy where and what did you do on the 4th of July? It has been awhile since I have heard from you and am starting to turn into a concerned parent..... 
Where are you?
What have you been up to?
Are you with your new host so you stay on schedule?
Please let us know soon please.


----------



## granyydragon (May 25, 2011)

Had computer issues. Am now back in business. Will post on Monday


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

granyydragon said:


> Had computer issues. Am now back in business. Will post on Monday


Ok I look forward to seeing what you have been up to.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Ok hope all is well and that Izzy is with her new host.
Mom


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Me too - I've been worried about her!


----------



## granyydragon (May 25, 2011)

Izzy is fine it is Granyydragon who made some boo boos. My Mouse died, and I have been trying to get things done with out it. Very hard.Here are a few things that we have been doing, I took her to meet all my clients who had heard all about her before she got her. I can not post pictures of them but I can tell you they all adored her. We went a spent a week with my daughter and the grands, now I have to get those pictures up


----------



## granyydragon (May 25, 2011)

More are coming.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

granyydragon said:


> More are coming.


Izzy Mom would like to know where you are. It is almost the middle of the month and I still have not gotten an answer as to where you are. I am hoping that you have made your way to your new host Christine4321 in St Catharines Ontario Canada. If not someone needs to let me know and explain why your not on schedual. 
You know it is not fair to the others who are waiting for you to be late. Please let us know where you are or if we need to send out a search party for you.
Mom


----------



## granyydragon (May 25, 2011)

I have sent hte next person, Christine an email via KP but not hear a thing back. What do you eant me to do?


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

granyydragon said:


> I have sent hte next person, Christine an email via KP but not hear a thing back. What do you eant me to do?


Ok I have sent her a PM as well. If I do not hear from her by the 17th then I will send you the mailing information for the Aug host 5th Angel and have you mail Izzy off to her so we can stay on schedual.
Liza I will PM you if your going to get Izzy early.
Thanks 
Sue


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

watsie said:


> Ok I have sent her a PM as well. If I do not hear from her by the 17th then I will send you the mailing information for the Aug host 5th Angel and have you mail Izzy off to her so we can stay on schedual.
> Liza I will PM you if your going to get Izzy early.
> Thanks
> Sue


Ok I am happy to anounce that Izzy has made it safely to Christien4321. She arrived today. So that doesn't leave much time for her visit. I can not stress enough how important it is to keep to the schedual. 
Hopefully we will be hearing more of her adventures soon.
Sue


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Yeah for Izzie - I've been worried about her!


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

So Glad she arrived. The girls and I were worried that she was lost!


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Patian said:


> Yeah for Izzie - I've been worried about her!


I have been to. Hopfully now we will start to see some more pictures and stories here soon.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Boy these last two months have been filled with trials. Izzy did arrive at Christine4321's home only to find that she was not in the best of health. So needless to say Izzy being the Cheerful loving gal that she is she stayed close to Christine while she was feeling ill. Chistine is now feeling somewhat better and Izzy was mailed off on Tues for her visit with 5th Angel who lives only a two hours drove from home. So durring her stay we will meet up with her and Lisa and go through the box to remove the heavy items to help keep you postage down. I will leave the pictures and stories in the box for you all to share. Sue


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

So glad Izzy is off on her next adventure. Hope Christine is doing much better now, thanks to Izzy's loving care. Looking forward to her next adventure. Mia and MiLing send her kitty kisses.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

So glad to hear Izzie is safe and headed to her next adventure. Will look forward to pictures and an account of what she's been up to.


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

Yes I was disappointed not to have more time with her. My daughter was going to take her on the Horn Blower Cruise in Niagara Falls but that day it was storming and I was worried that she could fall into the water.There were several things here that would have been fun to do. I guess it just wasn't meant to be. I had a few cute things in mind but had to get Izzy in the mail after only about a week. Of course that was the time my illness decided to surface! 

According to Canada post it was a 4 day transfer so Izzy should have arrived at her new host on August 1st but if not than no later than the 1st Monday in August. I wanted to make sure her new host had as much of the month as possible. Is she safe now?


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

christine4321 said:


> Yes I was disappointed not to have more time with her. My daughter was going to take her on the Horn Blower Cruise in Niagara Falls but that day it was storming and I was worried that she could fall into the water.There were several things here that would have been fun to do. I guess it just wasn't meant to be. I had a few cute things in mind but had to get Izzy in the mail after only about a week. Of course that was the time my illness decided to surface!
> 
> According to Canada post it was a 4 day transfer so Izzy should have arrived at her new host on August 1st but if not than no later than the 1st Monday in August. I wanted to make sure her new host had as much of the month as possible. Is she safe now?


I have not heard yet so will send a PM to see what is going on.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

christine4321 said:


> Yes I was disappointed not to have more time with her. My daughter was going to take her on the Horn Blower Cruise in Niagara Falls but that day it was storming and I was worried that she could fall into the water.There were several things here that would have been fun to do. I guess it just wasn't meant to be. I had a few cute things in mind but had to get Izzy in the mail after only about a week. Of course that was the time my illness decided to surface!
> 
> According to Canada post it was a 4 day transfer so Izzy should have arrived at her new host on August 1st but if not than no later than the 1st Monday in August. I wanted to make sure her new host had as much of the month as possible. Is she safe now?


Just heart that Izzy has arrived!!!! Once Lisa gets to go through the box and is able to do something with her we should hear something.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Yeah Izzy - I'm so glad to hear she is starting her new adventure and can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

Another safe arrival.


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

great!


----------



## litprincesstwo (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm so enjoying the "bear travels"


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

litprincesstwo said:


> I'm so enjoying the "bear travels"


Thank you. I will be meeting with 5th angle this coming friday to go through Izzy's travel box to remove the travel vouchers and any other heavy items. I will leave the story book and stories and the clothing items and there is thumb drive in there to put pictures on. I will add another thumb drive and download a copy of the pictures from the current thumb drive just in case. LOL I am trying to do my best to keep the cost of postage as low as possable and still keep surprises in the box. I will take pictures of our meeting and post them. I think this is the only time that Izzy will be this close to home.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

I'm really hoping for some photos and updates on Izzy's travels soon. It's been so long . . .


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Patian said:


> I'm really hoping for some photos and updates on Izzy's travels soon. It's been so long . . .


I am sorry for it being so long but all I can do is ask that the host post things here. But I promise to take pictues and post them when I meet with 5th Angel on friday.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

watsie said:


> I am sorry for it being so long but all I can do is ask that the host post things here. But I promise to take pictues and post them when I meet with 5th Angel on friday.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

knitgogi said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Hi Everyone,

I had a nice visit with Izzy and Liza on Friday. I would have posted sooner but my computer decided it had eaten enought information and refused to work until we made more room. LOL
So it took all day yestserday to delete back up files and do updates.
 
Anyway, Kevin, Little Bit and I met up with Liza at the SouthCenter Mall and I promise I did not take much out of the box. I only took a few travel/tourrest items that weighed about 8-10 lbs out. I copied the pictures that where on the thumb drive in the box but left them on the thumb drive for the rest of you and left all the beautiful stories and scrapbook pages in the travel book. She also has a backpack that I put her wardrobe into. It all fits nicely into the box now.

Here is a picture of poppa, little bit & Izzy. Of course mom was taking the picture. LOL


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

So good to hear Izzy is doing well and to see a picture of her along with Little Bit. Izzy is looking like a true tourist with sunglasses and all.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Sweet picture. Love Izzy in her "seem to be matching" pink shades and sweater.


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

Izzy, rocking it in pink.


----------



## 5th Angel (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi All,
I arrived safe and sound in Brier Washington on August 8th. My friend, Liza, is showing me around the Puget Sound area. Here are a few pictures of my arrival. 
Will send more pictures as I traveling around the beautiful N.W. area of the U.S.
Little Bear


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Adorable pics. Thank you for sharing. Little Bear looks so happy and at home.


----------



## 5th Angel (Jul 16, 2012)

Oops, sorry, I really arrived on August 6th. The travel dates have just gotten away from me. Still trying to clear my head from all the time zone changes. Having lots of fun in sunny Brier WA. Glad I got to see mom before I started my new travel adventure.
Love,
Little Bear


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

This is the first time I saw this, what fun! I skipped around looking at some of your bear's amazing adventures. Has he visited Massachusetts yet?


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Looks like Izzy (Little Bear) is having a fun time and is fitting right in with her new host family.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Hurricane said:


> This is the first time I saw this, what fun! I skipped around looking at some of your bear's amazing adventures. Has he visited Massachusetts yet?


Looking at the schedule it looks like she was in South Yarmouth last Nov.


----------



## 5th Angel (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi,
One of the first places, Liza took me to, was Forest Park in Everett. This huge park has a barnyard animal farm, water zone, play toys, and lots of picnic tables. Silly Liza forgot to charge her phone, so she only got one picture of me on this outing. Had a great time playing in the sun.
Little Bear


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

5th Angel said:


> Hi,
> One of the first places, Liza took me to, was Forest Park in Everett. This huge park has a barnyard animal farm, water zone, play toys, and lots of picnic tables. Silly Liza forgot to charge her phone, so she only got one picture of me on this outing. Had a great time playing in the sun.
> Little Bear


Sounds like you had a fun day in the sun playing with the animals. 
Mom


----------



## 5th Angel (Jul 16, 2012)

On Labor Day, we went to the Woodland Park Zoo. I saw all kinds of animals. I liked the lion, tigers, and bears (oh my!) the best.
I'm off to Massachusetts today to visit Huricane.


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

Izzy we are looking forward to your visit. I'll see you soon.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

5th Angel said:


> On Labor Day, we went to the Woodland Park Zoo. I saw all kinds of animals. I liked the lion, tigers, and bears (oh my!) the best.
> I'm off to Massachusetts today to visit Huricane.


Sounds like you had a wonderful time visiting with 5th Angel and her family. It was fun getting to meet your host and her family in person.

Have a safe trip to MA you will be out of that box before you know it. I am sure that long sleep will help you to be ready to go when you get there.

Have fun
Mom, Dad & Little Bit


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

Hi all, Izzy here. Just a quick update to let you know I safely arrived at Hurricane's house today. She was out running errands so I only was released from my box a little while ago. I'm relaxing in her knitting room right now since traveling was so stressful even though my box was cozy. Her sons have taken a peek at me and said hello. We plan to spend tomorrow getting to know each other and Hurricane said maybe I can go visit her kickboxing class on Saturday and then go watch her younger son play soccer and then after that we will go to lunch and then both her sons have fencing lessons! Boy they sure are busy in this house! There are two dogs here but we haven't met yet. Hurricane said she loves my fur. She knit a little bear a few months ago with the same yarn. That little bear went to raise money for charity so I guess I won't get to meet him. There are a few others in this room, maybe later on I'll have my picture taken with them.


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

Good to hear you arrived safely, it sure is enjoyable to hear all of your adventures.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Hurricane said:


> Hi all, Izzy here. Just a quick update to let you know I safely arrived at Hurricane's house today. She was out running errands so I only was released from my box a little while ago. I'm relaxing in her knitting room right now since traveling was so stressful even though my box was cozy. Her sons have taken a peek at me and said hello. We plan to spend tomorrow getting to know each other and Hurricane said maybe I can go visit her kickboxing class on Saturday and then go watch her younger son play soccer and then after that we will go to lunch and then both her sons have fencing lessons! Boy they sure are busy in this house! There are two dogs here but we haven't met yet. Hurricane said she loves my fur. She knit a little bear a few months ago with the same yarn. That little bear went to raise money for charity so I guess I won't get to meet him. There are a few others in this room, maybe later on I'll have my picture taken with them.


Hi Izzy,
Dad, Little Bit and I are so happy to hear that you arrived safe and are resting after your time in the box. Sounds like your going to need all the rest you can get.
Dad said no bruses allowed so you need to stay clear of all those kicking feet and swards. LOL
Sounds like your going to have a fun stay with Hurricane and we look forward to all the pictures and stories.
Love
Mom


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Hi Izzy,
So good to hear you have arrived safely at Hurricane's house and have an exciting stay planned. Be sure to send lots of photos and let us know how everything is going!


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Patian said:


> Hi Izzy,
> So good to hear you have arrived safely at Hurricane's house and have an exciting stay planned. Be sure to send lots of photos and let us know how everything is going!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

Hi! Hurricane just introduced me to Logan and Luna. Luna must really like me since she kept trying to grab me from Hurricane! Fortunately she isn't allowed too close to me and Hurricane locks me up safely away from her when she can't watch.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Hurricane said:


> Hi! Hurricane just introduced me to Logan and Luna. Luna must really like me since she kept trying to grab me from Hurricane! Fortunately she isn't allowed too close to me and Hurricane locks me up safely away from her when she can't watch.


Izzy we are glad to see you are getting along well with Logan and Luna. Just remember what Dad told you. And that is: Meddle not in the affairs of dogs for you are crunchy and taste good with katchup.

Glad that your having a fun time.
Mom


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Hi Izzy, Just remember that dogs are lovely to look at and fun to watch but you are a bear and dogs and bears don't mix so you should keep your distance. Have a fun time with Hurricane and keep us up on all your doings.


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

Hi mom! I'm being careful to take dad's advice. Luna isn't bothering me at all, although she did bring her stuffed Lambchop toy to show me. Elijah (he is 15) is very worried that Luna might injure me even though Hurricane is watching me and keeping me safe. He is such a sweet boy. I met Hurricane's DH tonight and he gave me a hug when I offered to shake his hand! Then he went off to buy soccer cleats for 12 year old Asher since his cleats from last year were way too small! Later on he went out to play hockey which Hurricane tells me he does twice a week! Tomorrow I get to see a soccer game and watch the boys at their fencing lessons. Hurricane said I'll get to meet the kick boxers on Tuesday and the knitting group on Thursday. 

Hurricane is so excited because in the August issue of Simply Knitting there was a pattern for a bear by Alan Dart but the free kit was missing but it came in the mail yesterday. She said I can keep her company while she makes the new bear! If she finishes him early enough we will take our picture together.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

That sounds like a lot of fun. We look forward to meeting the new bear.

Mom


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

Hi everyone, Izzy here. Things are so busy in this house! There are two boys 7th and 10th grade so it gets noisy every afternoon. Saturday I got to go watch a soccer game. That was a lot of fun! Our team won and it was their first game, they hadn't even practiced together once yet! 

Hurricane finished making Bearnard and she isn't happy with her work but her younger son loves him. She promised we can still have our picture together.

I haven't been able to get to a kickboxing class yet, but Hurricane promised I could go soon. I did get to join the knitting group yesterday. They do have a formal name for the group, Wild Women With Wool, but usually just refer to it as knitting group. I had so much fun meeting everyone. I had a lovely chat with Linda and sat and listened to the lively talk around the table and viewed everyone's WIP. There was a lovely red, white and blue drop stitch scarf being done, an "ugly" Christmas sweater. ( I am told ugly on purpose) , a beautiful lacy sweater, a lovely blue child's shrug and Hurricane is still working on her cabled sleeves. Those cables are making her nuts and she was particularly frustrated yesterday since she wasn't sure what row she was on and it took her a while to figure it out. 

Tonight there is a fencing open house and I might go along to that as well as going to the regular class on Saturday. 

This weekend is supposed to be busy too. Asher is studying for his Bar Mitzvah ( all Jewish boys have one at 13 I am told) and Sunday is a meeting with the DJ for his party after the ceremony. It is fun listening to all the plans being made for this right of passage. Hurricane also as a net to go to Sunday night and I'm hoping I can tag along. (Chinese food! Yummy! ) 

Well I've got to run, I'm being a good guest and helping fold all the towels and other laundry today. Enjoy the pictures!


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

It sure sounds like you have been one busy bear, Izzy! So good to hear from you and especially see you! I can't imagine why Hurricane is not happy with Bearnard! I think he's absolutely adorable! I'm assuming Bearnard must be Italian, as he looks like one of those gondoliers that steer the gondolas in Venice?? (Perhaps Bearnard pinched Hurricane, and that is why she is not too happy with him at the moment. You have to watch those Italian guys, you know.) Or I suppose he could be a French artist with his snazzy beret. At any rate, I'm glad you have so many friends there in Massachusetts. Dizzy Owl is awfully cute, as is the Wild Women with Wool traveling birthday cake. Hope the party goes well Saturday! Don't dance too much!


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

knitgogi said:


> It sure sounds like you have been one busy bear, Izzy! So good to hear from you and especially see you! I can't imagine why Hurricane is not happy with Bearnard! I think he's absolutely adorable! I'm assuming Bearnard must be Italian, as he looks like one of those gondoliers that steer the gondolas in Venice?? (Perhaps Bearnard pinched Hurricane, and that is why she is not too happy with him at the moment. You have to watch those Italian guys, you know.) Or I suppose he could be a French artist with his snazzy beret. At any rate, I'm glad you have so many friends there in Massachusetts. Dizzy Owl is awfully cute, as is the Wild Women with Wool traveling birthday cake. Hope the party goes well Saturday! Don't dance too much!


Thank you. Hurricane said to tell you Bearnard is French and she tried a new ( to her) seaming technique thst she didn't like the outcome of.

Oh I do wish the party was this weekend, but it is only party planning for the end of January. Too bad, it sounds like such fun.

The birthday cake is a bit of a traveller too. But she only travels from house to house among the members of WWWW.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi Izzy 
So glad your having a wonderful visit. I agree with knitgogi
that Bearnard is lovely and very french. Just don't pick up and bad habbits. Pinching people is not nice. LOL

Love the pictures keep them coming. Looking forward to seeing more.
Love
Mom


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Hi Izzy (and Hurricane). Sounds like you two are having a great time together and sure love seeing all the pictures. Hope to see and hear more!


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi Everyone,
Just a quick note to let you all know that Izzy has arrived at romana's house in AL. We look forward to seeing and hearing about her adventure.


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

watsie said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Just a quick note to let you all know that Izzy has arrived at romana's house in AL. We look forward to seeing and hearing about her adventure.


Glad she got there so quickly.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Well it has been a year since I had Little bear in Michigan. I had lost touch for a while. I just spent a couple of hours catching up on her travels. 
My grand kids and I had such a good time taking bear to so many places in lower Michigan. Watsi had such a great idea for making friends. I hope her term as Worthy Matron is planning out to be a hit. I'm sure Little Bear's adventures programs will bring up attendance. Maybe you can write a book, on your traveling bear.


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

I thought I'd post a few photos from her visit with me in Massachusetts.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Wow! Looks like Izzy was the center of attention wherever she went - it must have been hard to send her on her way! Thanks for all the pictures.


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

Patian said:


> Wow! Looks like Izzy was the center of attention wherever she went - it must have been hard to send her on her way! Thanks for all the pictures.


Your welcome. I did enjoy sharing her. The female karate student particularly liked her.


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

I think I can find a way for your Bear to travel to the UK starting in East Anglia.leave it with me until I have been in contact with my friend once she has recovered from her cold. I am sure he would like to meet both my bears as well the Trefoil Guild one.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Spinningmary said:


> I think I can find a way for your Bear to travel to the UK starting in East Anglia.leave it with me until I have been in contact with my friend once she has recovered from her cold. I am sure he would like to meet both my bears as well the Trefoil Guild one.


Hi I sent you a PM explaining what is going on with Izzy. Here is Izzy's UK schedual:
Izzy's 2015 schedual:
Jan - Westoughton Bolton Lancashire with Tinam
Feb - Haslemere Surrey with Vole61
March - Need a Host
April - Need a Host
May - Romiley Stockport Cheshire with mags1956
June - Thornton Heath Croydon, Surrely with Lifeline
July - Douglas Isle of Man UK with ushag
Aug - Bilstom Roslin Midlothian, Scotland with magsrobby
Sept - Beverly, East Yorkshire with amudaus
Oct - Laira Plymoth Devon with martina
Nov - Ledbury Herefordshire with laura1964
Dec - Rchester, Kent with Pru who has volenteered to return Izzy back home so she can tell our Eastern Stat goup all about her travels for the next year.

At the moment miss Izzy is traveling through the midwest and will tell us about her adventures when she returns back to her hosts home. She said she is having a grand time and misses all of you.


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

I can host Izzy for either of the UK months. She is zig zagging up and down the country which cuts out any ideas of chauffeuring he between the hosts. How is she getting to the UK?
Yesterday some members of my spinning group had a bit to say about me and my Bears!
Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Spinningmary said:


> I can host Izzy for either of the UK months. She is zig zagging up and down the country which cuts out any ideas of chauffeuring he between the hosts. How is she getting to the UK?
> Yesterday some members of my spinning group had a bit to say about me and my Bears!
> Look forward to hearing from you.


Thank You for hosting Izzy in March of 2015. Now to find one more host for April and the year will be filled.

For those who don't know Izzy's Dec host here in the states volenteerd to send her to her first host in the UK and the last host in the UK has volenteered to send her back home. So there is no posting back and forth with the states for the 2015 year in the UK.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Spinningmary said:


> I can host Izzy for either of the UK months. She is zig zagging up and down the country which cuts out any ideas of chauffeuring he between the hosts. How is she getting to the UK?
> Yesterday some members of my spinning group had a bit to say about me and my Bears!
> Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi Everyone,
Just heard from Izzy. She arrived today at Yaya579's in Madison, MS. We look forward to her getting settled in and telling us about what she has been up to.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

NEED HELP PLEASE FROM THE UK!!!!

Miss Izzy's first host for January just let me know that she is recovering from major surgery and will not be able to take her.

She is realy a sweet Bear and would love to get to know you. If you can help by hosting her for the month of Jan please let me know as soon as possible. Again this is her first month in the UK. Please PM me with your mailing information if you wish to help. Also I could use a few people on a angel list from the UK for when things like this happen. Thanks all
Sue


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

Sent a PM about extending her Chicago visit through the New Year (no bear wants to begin the year in a box). The additional time could be used to ensure she reaches her February host on time (giving sufficient time for any potential international mailing delays).


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

countryknitwit said:


> Sent a PM about extending her Chicago visit through the New Year (no bear wants to begin the year in a box). The additional time could be used to ensure she reaches her February host on time (giving sufficient time for any potential international mailing delays).


Thanks as I said in my PM. If no one steps up we will do this.
Sue


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Hey Izzy what have you been up too!!! It has been awhile since we have heard from you. I hope your out having fun.
Miss you 
Love 
Mom


----------



## Yaya579 (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi Mom, 
I'm having fun. Life has been a little slow this month so I've just been resting up some. 

I did get to go to sock class this week. I meet very nice cat. His name is Tucker. He even let me sit with him in his chair!!! I also got to visit where they were shooting a movie (a few weeks ago). &#128516;. Then I went and meet one of the nice ladies that works for Ronaldo (Jeweler, he's very well know here). She even let me try on one of his bracelets. 

I will check in with you and let you know when I hit the road again!! I miss you too. Boy do I have stories to tell when my travels are over. 

Love Izzy


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi Izzy,
I am so glad to hear from you!!! I am glad that your haveing a good time. Wow look at all that bling!! It all looks beautiful.

So you got to see them film a movie. What movie? Did you happen to get in it? That sounds like you had a great time. 

We look forword to hearing more of your stories soon.
Have a wonderful Thanksgiving.
Love
Mom


----------



## Yaya579 (Oct 2, 2011)

Mom,

I didn't get into movie. It was shooting the morning I arrived (I arrived in the afternoon) but I did get to sit in window that was used in movie. 

Izzy


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Darling pictures! Thank you for sharing. Love to hear details on Izzy's life and travels. Wish I would have known about her when it was time to sign up for the US.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Yaya579 said:


> Mom,
> 
> I didn't get into movie. It was shooting the morning I arrived (I arrived in the afternoon) but I did get to sit in window that was used in movie.
> 
> Izzy


That sounds real cool. I hope you got some good pictures.
Mom


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

Izzy arrived safely in Chicago today, a day earlier than expected. She was very glad to get out of her box and is looking forward to her time in Chicago. She was complaining about the cold, so I will need to look through her box for ear muffs or hat and gloves.


----------



## Yaya579 (Oct 2, 2011)

Glad to know she arrived safely!! &#128527;


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Go Izzy! I hope you have a great time in Chicago!


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

countryknitwit said:


> Izzy arrived safely in Chicago today, a day earlier than expected. She was very glad to get out of her box and is looking forward to her time in Chicago. She was complaining about the cold, so I will need to look through her box for ear muffs or hat and gloves.


They should be in her back pack. I am glad to hear that she has arrived safe and sound. Hope you have a fun visit.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Hope that all of you out there who are following Izzy's travels are having a wonderfull holliday season. 

It appears that I am in need a new host for Izzy's UK Feb visit as the host has backed out. The Jan host had also backed out but we were using that time for traveling to the UK. 

If any of you in the UK would like to host Izzy here is your opertunity to have her first fresh from the US. If you would like to host Izzy please send me a PM with your mailing information. If there are more than one I need Angles for next year in case I loose more hosts. 

I apreciate all of your help with this project.
Thanks 
Sue


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

watsie said:


> Hope that all of you out there who are following Izzy's travels are having a wonderfull holliday season.
> 
> It appears that I am in need a new host for Izzy's UK Feb visit as the host has backed out. The Jan host had also backed out but we were using that time for traveling to the UK.
> 
> ...


I had sent out a PM to the UK hosts asking them to confirm so I can be sure all the months are covered. I have heard back from most and at this point now also need a host for August 2015. If you UK folks could help me with that and Feb I would be most gratefull. 
Thanks 
Sue


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi Mom and everyone, 
Just checking in. I have been very busy in Chicago, I don't think I ever saw so many tall buildings. I have ridden the el, which is a type of subway that is above ground in parts (like where Debby and I got on), and then it goes underground. That part was a little scary, but I held on to Debby for dear life (she has the claw marks to show for it). I also saw a Christmas Concert with the Newsboys, they are amazing and very loud, went to a baby shower and bible study. I made friends with Rudy, Debby's dog. I went with while he got a bath, hair cut and had his teeth brushed. I was glad I didn't need to be groomed.
That's all for now, we have lots of plans for the upcoming weeks. I also have to help Debby pack, because she is moving to her new house at the end of the month. I can't wait to see it!
Izzy


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

So good to hear from you Izzy and happy to find you are having a fun time in Chicago with Debby. I'll bet Rudy was glad to have you there beside him for moral support while he went through his grooming, and I'll bet you will be a big help to Debby while she gets ready to move. Merry Christmas to you and Debby!


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi Izzy,

So glad to hear your having a grand time in Chicago. Wow your having way more fun the us back here. We made it through the two days of high winds and rain with only being out of power for about 7-8 hours. The power was back on this morning in time for us to go to the knitting group and then out to dinner with the Eastern Star group.

My new Pocket Wheel Spinning wheel is here and I took it with me today and did some spinning and a little weaving. 

You take care and continue to have fun. Hopefully someone will step up in the UK and will host you in Feb and Aug. So far there are no takers.


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi Mom, Merry Christmas. I have been having a great time in Chicago. Rudy and I are now best buddies. Today I got to meet Otis, Debby's granddog. We spent Christmas in Indiana with Brooke and Jeff (Debby's daughter and her husband). I ate too much, and needed a nap, along with the 2 dogs. Debby is moving on Sunday, although we don't get to move into the new house until Monday. She is moving me herself so I don't get lost in the moving truck. I have attached a few pictures of me at Debby's work. They have a contest for the best decorated door each year. I also went to 2 parties on Monday.
Love, Izzy


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

countryknitwit said:


> Hi Mom, Merry Christmas. I have been having a great time in Chicago. Rudy and I are now best buddies. Today I got to meet Otis, Debby's granddog. We spent Christmas in Indiana with Brooke and Jeff (Debby's daughter and her husband). I ate too much, and needed a nap, along with the 2 dogs. Debby is moving on Sunday, although we don't get to move into the new house until Monday. She is moving me herself so I don't get lost in the moving truck. I have attached a few pictures of me at Debby's work. They have a contest for the best decorated door each year. I also went to 2 parties on Monday.
> Love, Izzy


Merry Christmas Izzy and Debby,

It sounds like you are having a great time with many stories to tell. We missed you here today but we had dinner with our neighbors. 
We still do not have a UK host for Feb 2015. Is there anyone out there in the uk who would like to have Izzy come visit them for one month then post her to her next UK host?


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi Mom, Happy New Year! Just checking in to let you know I'm fine. Debby is moved in, now living in NW Indiana. We are staying warm and indoors for the next few days (maybe all week). It is snowing today, and a winter storm is predicted for tomorrow. Then it's supposed to get really cold, with wind chills of -30 degrees. Glad I have Rudy to snuggle with and don't need to go outside.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

countryknitwit said:


> Hi Mom, Happy New Year! Just checking in to let you know I'm fine. Debby is moved in, now living in NW Indiana. We are staying warm and indoors for the next few days (maybe all week). It is snowing today, and a winter storm is predicted for tomorrow. Then it's supposed to get really cold, with wind chills of -30 degrees. Glad I have Rudy to snuggle with and don't need to go outside.


Happy New Year Izzy and Debby,
Glad to hear that the move is over and you can now get settled in. Be carefull with the cold weather and remember to cover you mouth and nose if you have to go out in the -numbers. We are doing well here so far with a few nights at freezing. But most of the time it is just above freezing. It is raining again here today so we hope it doesn't drop below freezing or we will be skating if we have to go anywhere.

Please have Debby PM me her new mailing address. I still do not have any one who has volenteered to host Izzy for Feb. Will let you know if I find someone. Well you take care and I hope to hear from you again soon.
Love 
Mom


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

Greetings from soggy Norfolk .We're looking forward to meeting Izzy. 
The boss is still trying to post photos from her iPad to this private site, she did manage to post something onto the main site, we despair of her IT skills sometimes. 
Love from He Bear and The Bear


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Spinningmary said:


> Greetings from soggy Norfolk .We're looking forward to meeting Izzy.
> The boss is still trying to post photos from her iPad to this private site, she did manage to post something onto the main site, we despair of her IT skills sometimes.
> Love from He Bear and The Bear


Hi He Bear and The Bear,
I talked to the Countryknitwit and she said if the weather co-operates she will start Izzy on her way next week some time. Last I heard Izzy was dealing with negitive below zerro temps and icey roads. Will let you know when she is on her way.
Sue


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi all,
Just thought I would let you all know that I am back in my box and on my way to Sinningmary in Wretham Thetford Norfolk UK.
Thus starting my UK visit. Boy I can't wait to get out of this box and see all these new sights!!!
Izzy


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Travel safe little bear!


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Patian said:


> Travel safe little bear!


Thank You.


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

Hope Izzy has packed a raincoat. Gale force wind are forecast..


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi everyone,
Just a note to let you know that I arrived safe and sound this morning although I am a bit jet lagged. LOL 
Izzy


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Great news, Izzy! Get some good rest. I'm sure you'll be raring to go shortly.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Love how he gets around, and no kept him for good! :thumbup:


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

sandj said:


> Love how he gets around, and no kept him for good! :thumbup:


I appreciate how helpful and honest everyone has been. It is very comforting to find in this day and age when all we hear about is the bad and negative and trust is hard to find some times.

I hope she continues to bring fun & joy to all she meets along her travels.
Sue


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

Well, first report from England. The Internet is unreliable, they drive on the wrong side of the road, put butter in sandwiches, talk funny and softly, are very amused by peanut and jelly together, have this peculiar stuff called marmite and use their knives and forks in a different way. 
I have been trying on clothes, wow! The Bear has so many outfits which fit me! I am allowed to borrow them as we are going out with Crystal Bear to have proper afternoon tea tomorrow then off to London the next day.
My host family seem ok, haven't yet met He Bear but The Bear is a charmer.
Photos to follow when we get organised, something to do with having to deal with a slow leak in the loft, no idea what that means.
Love, 
Izzy


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Wow Izzy! Sounds like you are having a lot of fun! I'm sure you will enjoy your time in jolly ol' England. Take care, Patty


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Spinningmary said:


> Well, first report from England. The Internet is unreliable, they drive on the wrong side of the road, put butter in sandwiches, talk funny and softly, are very amused by peanut and jelly together, have this peculiar stuff called marmite and use their knives and forks in a different way.
> I have been trying on clothes, wow! The Bear has so many outfits which fit me! I am allowed to borrow them as we are going out with Crystal Bear to have proper afternoon tea tomorrow then off to London the next day.
> My host family seem ok, haven't yet met He Bear but The Bear is a charmer.
> Photos to follow when we get organised, something to do with having to deal with a slow leak in the loft, no idea what that means.
> ...


Wow! London! Big Ben! Westminster Abby! St. Paul's! The British Museum! The Thames! Hyde Park! And so much more! Lucky, lucky bear, you are, Izzy! Can't wait for pictures!


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

Sorry no London sights, they are only for tourists. We are to check out grandchildren, cats and a leaking shower, sounds horrendous..............


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Spinningmary said:


> Sorry no London sights, they are only for tourists. We are to check out grandchildren, cats and a leaking shower, sounds horrendous..............


Oh, I see. Well, grandchildren Do come before Big Ben, anyway!  And perhaps Izzy may have some unique insight into the leaking shower. After all, she certainly has been exposed to a lot during her extensive travels.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Spinningmary said:


> Well, first report from England. The Internet is unreliable, they drive on the wrong side of the road, put butter in sandwiches, talk funny and softly, are very amused by peanut and jelly together, have this peculiar stuff called marmite and use their knives and forks in a different way.
> I have been trying on clothes, wow! The Bear has so many outfits which fit me! I am allowed to borrow them as we are going out with Crystal Bear to have proper afternoon tea tomorrow then off to London the next day.
> My host family seem ok, haven't yet met He Bear but The Bear is a charmer.
> Photos to follow when we get organised, something to do with having to deal with a slow leak in the loft, no idea what that means.
> ...


Wow Izzy your having a grand time already. You will be proud to hear that your football teem the Seatle Sea Hawks just now won the playoff game and will be going to the Super Bowl for the second year in a row!!!!

We all look forward to your many advetures during you visit and the many pictures to go with them after all you are our eye on that side of the pond. LOL

Take care and have a grand time.
Love
Mom


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm going to be made famous next week! 
Karen at the Ancient House Museum wants to write about me in Norfolk Hour, something to do with Twitter and Norfolk Museums service. I think that sounds amazing, I will be a famous celeb (but really I have no idea what she is talking about)
Good to know about my team. I am supposed to learn about Norwich City football team, the canaries, but my hosts don't follow football. The neighbouring county of Suffolk's team is Ipswich, they have two Suffolk Punch horses as mascots. 
First dusting of snow this winter happened last night.

Love Izzy


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

Judge for yourselves how afternoon tea went!! 
It was held at the Thomas Paine Hotel which is located where TP was born.
The ladies belong to Trefoil Guild, they are the oldie Girl Guides and Brownies.
This tea was instead of having a Christmas dinner.

I started out in the flowery hat but it hindered my consumption of cake.

Love Izzy


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Wow Izzy, so fun! The tea looks like a great time was had by all and the goodies look yummy - hope you had your little tummy full. Your new friends are adorable and love your new outfit!


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Your looking lovely as usual and now your going to be a celeb on top of it. You are one very lucky and special bear. Now remember your manners and dont let the celeb stuff go to your head. LOL When the artical comes out please keep a copy for your book. Thanks.

Thanks for the pictures of your tea it looks like your had a wounderful time and had those lovely petit fors to eat. Yum and I am sure there was plenty of honey for you if you wanted it. LOL

We look forward to your next advetures.
Love 
Mom


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

Off to London to visit grandchildren, I don't understand what she is talking about "A11 North Circular, avoid the M 25" something to do with our route.


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

Off to London to visit grandchildren, I don't understand what she is talking about "A11 North Circular, avoid the M 25" something to do with our route.


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm exhausted! Looking after a baby while her mum has her hair cut, playing with Emily, who insisted on taking all my clothes off (no photos of that, thank goodness)
We went to the library then to a lovely little coffee shop.
Back to Norfolk on the Underground and then a National Express coach. Mary says I should be able to look out of the window.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Oh Izzy, it looks as though you are having a fabulous time! Your new outfit is just the thing to keep you warm and cozy and you seem to be fitting right in with Spinningmary's family. Love all the pictures!


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

I was hoping to show photos of the Queen Elizabeth Park where the Olympic Games were held in 2012. Not easy to photograph from the coach.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

LOVE your wonderful pictures, Spinningmary!! Little Emily is just TOO precious, and Betty is the fluffiest, whitest cat I've ever seen! (would LOVE to see her face, btw.) Izzy, in her designer clothes, is simply stunning!! WOW!!! What a great time you are showing Izzy, and I bet she feels like a true fashion model! 

Izzy, be very careful crossing the streets while you are there, what with all those cars driving on the wrong side.  I'm sure you've discovered by now that it's a totally new way of looking both ways. (If not for someone being alert and pulling me back, I would have learned that the hard way years ago.) I'm sure you'll be a pro by the time you leave, though. &#9829;


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

Here is a photo of Betty cat, her long fur is spinable, IF she allows herself to be groomed.

Izzy has learnt to obey the little green man when crossing roads in cities.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Beautiful Betty! How wonderful about her fur!!! Have you knit anything with it?

I had a Newfoundland puppy when I was a little girl. The puppies have thick, thick fur -- look like little bears! (Eventually, it turns into a long, sleek coat.) Anyway, my dad had us save bags and bagsful of the puppy fur to some day make into wool. I guess he never found a spinner because we never did get any wool made that I know of, and I don't know what happened to all that fur. 

Sure wish now that I could have had a keepsake "Meska blanket" made from his fur. (Meska was his name, meaning "little bear" in Lithuania, according to the people from whom we got him.)


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

I made a flower to trim a hat for my daughter.
The late Thomas cat provided enough combings for a pair of mittens for The Bear.
I have spun dog, reluctantly but my friend spins her Leonbergers' undercoats.i believe they are similar to Newfoundlands. It produces a fine, warm yarn.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Spinningmary said:


> I made a flower to trim a hat for my daughter.
> The late Thomas cat provided enough combings for a pair of mittens for The Bear.
> I have spun dog, reluctantly but my friend spins her Leonbergers' undercoats.i believe they are similar to Newfoundlands. It produces a fine, warm yarn.


Those will be nice keepsakes from beloved pets. ♥


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Izzy 
Dad and I love the new outfit!! Your looking great!! And wow your haveing a grand time. We love the pictures and your doing a grand job of showing us what your up to and we love it and look forward to seeing all your adventures.

How did your interfew go? Hope you did well. We look forward to hearing about it. Continure to have a fun time.
Dad say's to be careful crossing the streets with the cars on the wrong side of the road from what they are here at home. 
Looking forward to your next adventure.
Love 
Mom


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi all of you who are following along.
Please don't be afraid to participate in these threads it makes it more enjoyable to hear your comments. 
Plus it lets the host's know that their hard work of posting stories and pictures is appreciated.
Thanks for following Izzy's adventures.
Sue


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

Interview for the Norfolk Museum Service will start on Tuesday at spinning. (Trust that is not some exercise class)

Some thoughts on East London... It is multicultural, multiethnic, I fitted right in, spinningmary and her little granddaughter stick out being redheads. Of course as a well travelled bear, I fitted right in. It is possible to buy just about anything there, no need to travel to India, West Indies, Middle East to see exotic goods or sights.Each Borough is like a separate village.

I only travelled a short distance on the Underground, it seemed ok but people were on their way to work and no one speaks to each other. I'm told that is not what happens on the Norfolk busses. I will go on one later to Norwich.

Love Izzy


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

Have a good time and please keep posting pictures, as I will probably never get to the UK.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Spinningmary said:


> Interview for the Norfolk Museum Service will start on Tuesday at spinning. (Trust that is not some exercise class)
> 
> Some thoughts on East London... It is multicultural, multiethnic, I fitted right in, spinningmary and her little granddaughter stick out being redheads. Of course as a well travelled bear, I fitted right in. It is possible to buy just about anything there, no need to travel to India, West Indies, Middle East to see exotic goods or sights.Each Borough is like a separate village.
> 
> ...


Such a busy Izzy you are! Looking so forward to hearing and seeing more of your time with Spinningmary!


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

I am so glad that your feeling right at home and are having a great time seeing all the sights and learning about the culture of the area. Keep up the good work. Good luck with your interveiw on Tues.

Love
Mom

PS. Dad say's to be carefull around those spinning wheels and not to get caught up in one as he nows how us spinners love to spin everything in sight. LOL


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm exhausted. Such an interesting morning at the Thetford Ancient House museum. Karen is going to e.mail some photos soon.

I was glad to be able to relax in a cosy Bactrian camel dressing gown, German Shepherd dog trimmed with Samoyed slippers and my new friend. She has refused to lend me her alpaca pyjamas.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Oh Izzy, you look adorable in your dressing gown and slippers, so comfy! And I'm glad you are having such a great time - love seeing all the pictures.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Spinningmary said:


> I'm exhausted. Such an interesting morning at the Thetford Ancient House museum. Karen is going to e.mail some photos soon.
> 
> I was glad to be able to relax in a cosy Bactrian camel dressing gown, German Shepherd dog trimmed with Samoyed slippers and my new friend. She has refused to lend me her alpaca pyjamas.


Oh my goodness, Izzy! Such luxury you are being treated to! You look simply DIVINE in your fancy dressing gown and slippers! And get a load of that adorable little tea cozy! You are one lucky, pampered (albeit busy) bear!! Glad you're getting some down time after such an exhausting day. Can't wait to see the other pics that are coming!


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Spinningmary, did you knit the dressing gown, slippers, tea cozy, cup, plates, pillow/footstools, etc.?? Darling, darling, darling! Would love to see the alpaca pjs if you knit them.


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

Yes I spun and knit everything. The Bear is my model for all the yarn samples I generate! She is wearing her pyjamas in the photo, they were knitted sideways to make the stripes.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

I agree with knitgogi your knitted items are amazing. You are doing a fantastic job showing Izzy around. I hope your having a fun time. We sure do appreciate learning about your area of the world. As Patian said we are seeing your side of the pond through your eyes as many of us will never get to go there in person. We are all greatful for all you share with us.

Izzy,
We are so glad that your having a great time and are able to relaxe some between your adventures. Take Care
Love Mom


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Spinningmary said:


> Yes I spun and knit everything. The Bear is my model for all the yarn samples I generate! She is wearing her pyjamas in the photo, they were knitted sideways to make the stripes.


Your spinning is beautifull. I also spin but have not done the dog fur or camel yet. I am currently plying some Marino/Bamboo mix. I have been spinning for about a year and a half now and loving it. This skien is my first on done on my new Pocket Wheel which I am loving spinning on.


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

My pleasure. Some of the primary schools here have bears which go off on their travels, my husband took grandaughter's school bear with him to Nepal!
Izzy is just waiting for her museum visit report. It makes people view their own place through new eyes.
I was warned not to go into the tourist office this week, they are having to do tax returns, so not the most stress free time. Plenty of time next week, need to do the non-essentials before the East US coast snow makes it over here.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Spinningmary said:


> Yes I spun and knit everything. The Bear is my model for all the yarn samples I generate! She is wearing her pyjamas in the photo, they were knitted sideways to make the stripes.


WOW! I figured as much, but I thought perhaps some of her attire could have been from someone you took her to visit. Oh, I understand about the pjs now. I was so in awe of Izzy's dressing gown and slippers that I had not looked closely enough at the little bear to tell that her outfit had legs. I thought it was a gown. 

Izzy, what with all that yummy food that everyone has been filling you with in the last year, I suspect that your little bear friend, rather than being stingy, is not letting you borrow the pjs because she understands that the alpaca pjs might be just a bit of a tight squeeze on you right now and could be quite uncomfortable. She's just being a good and polite friend.  Not to worry, though, if you've put on a pound or two during your travels. You should enjoy everything you can to the fullest--including that tummy! You'll have plenty of time to exercise when you get home. Besides, I'd say that a few extra inches are quite becoming to cuddly bear such as yourself! Wear them with pride! ♥


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

Of course I intend keeping my traditional build figure. Actually you should have seen me trying to squeeze into the Victorian divided knickers, they were positively indecent and Karen would not allow them to be photographed today.


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

It is the Dis and District Guild of Weavers Spinners and Dyers monthly meeting today. Visitors are welcome so I am going to meet more ladies.
It is a sunny morning but rather windy so we will see about spending so time taking photos.
I am learning how to pronounce some of the place names here. 
Norwich is norrrr-itch, Garboldisham is Garr-buh-sham, Happisburgh is hays-brru and that is just the start.

We will be driving through the village of East Harling.might stop at the church as it is splendid, built in medieval times through wool trade profits.
Then we go through North and South Lopham. It is still possible to see the weavers cottages in the Main Street of N.L opham. It was a very important place for the production of hemp fabrics. Queen Victoria had her table and bed linen for Sandringham House in north Norfolk made there.
Spinningmary says we can't go to visit Sandringham as HM Queen is there for her holiday, anyway it is quite a long drive and she has already visited with the Trefoil Guild ladies. The nice cafe is not enough of a draw for her!

Time to go and make my packed lunch ready for spinning........
Izzy


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

Whoops, sorry I can't spell. We are going to Diss, I think it is an Anglo-Saxon name from Dice meaning mere. That's a lake with no river going in or out. We are supposed to be taking small child to go and feed the ducks there one day soon


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Oh wow, Izzy! It sounds like you are off to yet another absolutely WONDERFUL day! You're making me wish I could be a traveling bear. Sigh. &#9829; 

Do hope it's not too windy for pictures! 

PS: Thank you so much for the pronunciation lesson! So interesting! Would you please ask Spinningmary if this is how these towns would be pronounced by most British, or if it is more of a local dialect?


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

What an education you are getting Izzy - far more than you would have sitting in a traditional school room! I envy you with all your travels.


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

Hello all of the Izzy fan club,
East Harling was amazingly quiet. It was also very windy so I stayed in the car parked in the old market place wondering just where that upturned canoe was going to. We called in to the doctors' surgery to collect a prescription and then off to Diss


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

There are weird local pronunciations of villages, in comers have to learn them.
Nationally people know how to say the cities and main towns and the BBC has a directory of place name pronunciation for the news readers. Even so I have heard some interesting interpretations! Some places like Shrewsbury are said differently depending largely on snobbery.


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

Lovely Guild ladies made me feel right at home. Some of them I had met earlier in the week, they are wondering whether I have met He Bear yet, he sounds a dishy bear, I can't wait.
A lady who keeps Shetland sheep brought some sacks of fleece to tempt spinners and felters. I snuggled right in to her little sample bags as you see. She also weaves on a peg loom and makes up knitting kits to sell. Some of the fleece she has processed in a mill in Yorkshire for the kits comes from the Norfolk Wildlife Trust's flying flock, which by coincidence is what I am perched on in the basket. 
These are prime Shetland sheep which move around the various nature reserves to munch the grass so helping to maintain the biodiversity. Rabbits ought to do the job, there are more plant species found when the do, but rabbit disease caused the numbers to drop so hardy sheep are used instead. Not quite so many species, but more than when humans mow the grass.

Spinningmary and her friends think I might leave with a little Norfolk souvenir, I'm sure I don't know what they mean.

It has started snowing so no need to go out until next week
Love Izzy


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Oh Izzy I am so jealous of you and all that lovey wool!!!! To bad you can't sneek some of the lovely shetland into your box when you come home. LOL 

I am so glad that your learning to pronounce the names of the places your visiting as I am sure we wouldn't be able to say them correctly. 

Hope everyone is well there as you had to visit the pharmacy. The buildings are beautiful and so very differend from here. Keep up the good work and have fun.
Love Mom


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

East Harling is certainly a charming village! Glad to see the lovely ladies of the guild have made you feel so at home. It's almost as if you are being pampered in a luxurious "wool spa"!


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Spinningmary said:


> There are weird local pronunciations of villages, in comers have to learn them.
> Nationally people know how to say the cities and main towns and the BBC has a directory of place name pronunciation for the news readers. Even so I have heard some interesting interpretations! Some places like Shrewsbury are said differently depending largely on snobbery.


How interesting!


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh Mom, or anyone else who lives in the sunshine like Australia or NZ, come and rescue me from this awful wet sleety snow. We have had enough of grey skies wind and wet.
It has been a day of housework, the dog and I are feeling neglected and the 3 cats are asleep on radiators and won't play. 
Love from a miserable Izzy. xx


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Oh Izzy, I'm sorry you're so miserable, but chin up - as they say, "into every life a little rain must fall"! And without the rain, all you're seeing over there wouldn't be so lovely and green. Hold on, the sun will come out again.


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

Yes but when will the sun shine? I've forgotten what it looks like.
Even more miserable Izzy


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Maybe you and the dog can play "tag" and when the cats see how much fun you're having, they will want to play too!


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Spinningmary said:


> Oh Mom, or anyone else who lives in the sunshine like Australia or NZ, come and rescue me from this awful wet sleety snow. We have had enough of grey skies wind and wet.
> It has been a day of housework, the dog and I are feeling neglected and the 3 cats are asleep on radiators and won't play.
> Love from a miserable Izzy. xx


Poor Izzy! I just looked at your weather forecast, and it looks like there is a little hope for a hint of sun and only a 10% chance of precipitation on Monday, as well as very little chance Thursday through Sunday! Several of those days include just a partly cloudy, as well. So hang in there, Honey, things may be looking up soon!

http://uk.weather.com/weather/10day/Norfolk+NFK+United+Kingdom+UKXX1883:1:UK

Meanwhile, remember that you always have access to the sunshine in your heart! ♥ Here is a little encouragement to help you reach for it!


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Now Izzy you should be use to those temps as they are about the same as if you where here so you should be feeling right at home. There you can at least see. Here we have trouble seeing accross the street as it has been very foggy here the last few days. 

So chin up and go round up The Bear and her friend and have a tea party. You can tell them all about your travels, and before you know it the sun will be out and you will be off to your next adventure.

Love Mom

PS the Supper Bowl is tomorrow and will let you know if our Sea Hawks win. (Thats our American championship football game between the two top teams)


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi everyone. 
It is still wet, chilly, sleet and grey, the house stinks, something to do with pickled onions. I'm told tomorrow will be worse, it is going to be a dyeing day and like it or not there will be boiled onion skins and wet wool.

I have met He Bear, oh my goodness he is quite something. (Be still my beating heart) He is bashful but might pose for a photo if I ask nicely. Things are looking up!!!

Love Izzy


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Spinningmary said:


> Hi everyone.
> It is still wet, chilly, sleet and grey, the house stinks, something to do with pickled onions. I'm told tomorrow will be worse, it is going to be a dyeing day and like it or not there will be boiled onion skins and wet wool.
> 
> I have met He Bear, oh my goodness he is quite something. *(Be still my beating heart)* He is bashful but might pose for a photo if I ask nicely. Things are looking up!!!
> ...


Just as I thought...someone seems to have hit the target straight on! ♥


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Spinningmary said:


> Hi everyone.
> It is still wet, chilly, sleet and grey, the house stinks, something to do with pickled onions. I'm told tomorrow will be worse, it is going to be a dyeing day and like it or not there will be boiled onion skins and wet wool.
> 
> I have met He Bear, oh my goodness he is quite something. (Be still my beating heart) He is bashful but might pose for a photo if I ask nicely. Things are looking up!!!
> ...


Izzly, So glad to hear that things are looking up. Just remember you do have to leave there at some point so don't get too attached. If you do he will have to continue the tour with you. LOL

So you don't like the smell of pickled onions.... hmm sounds delicious to me. You will just have to stay out of the way and put that sensitive nose of yours in a honey pot until the bad smells are gone LOL

Take care 
Love Mom


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

Yes Mom xx


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

Greetings Everyone,
Well, the Super Bowl has passed me by, there is talk here about the 5 nations rugby, that may pass me as well.
The Bear and I enjoyed our visit to the Knit and Natter group held at the Thetford Ancient House Museum, same place as one of the learn to spin gatherings. I have come to the conclusion these ladies like their tea or coffee and BISCUITS. (See, I have learnt not to call them cookies, Cookie is one of the cats here)
This group started up years ago at the bicentenary of Thomas Paine's death. The idea was to make mittens, he had financed mittens for cold troops from the sale of his book. The group did rather well, made well over the 200 pairs and they were sent off to the Salvation Army, Seafarers Mission and Nelson's Journey which helps bereaved children in Norfolk. 
Lots of nattering today and not too much knitting.
Love Izzy xx


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Looks like you had a very fun day. I am surprised you didn't have needles in your hands working right along with them. LOL But you and your friend had a very important job of guarding the goodies. LOL

I did see your badge, very special. I am glad you had a very fun day.
Mom


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Looks like you had a fun day and you and your friend did a great job guarding the cookies, er biscuits I mean! So glad you're getting to see the sights and meet the local ladies - and you were able to see the Thetford Ancient House Museum. I'm loving all the pictures!


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi everyone.
More sleet and frost, nasty. Meet my new best friend, He Bear, strong silent type, he has no need for a mouth, he can never get a word in with all the ladies around. We had a very enjoyable day together.......
Izzy


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

He Bear is certainly handsome - I can sure see why your little heart is going pitty pat!


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Patian said:


> He Bear is certainly handsome - I can sure see why your little heart is going pitty pat!


I second that heartily!! Love the cream muzzle with that luscious, dark fur! And it's as if those deep, penetrating eyes see nothing but you, Izzy! ♥ What a sharp dresser he is! Love those duds he's wearing! Look at those button-front pants! And what a stylishly trimmed vest! Looks to be a hoodie?


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

His muzzle is spun recycled plastic bottles. Waistcoat is samples spun up at a Wingham Wool day, great fun.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Spinningmary said:


> His muzzle is spun recycled plastic bottles. Waistcoat is samples spun up at a Wingham Wool day, great fun.


WOW! Never knew such a thing was possible with recycled plastic bottles! HOW WONDERFUL! It's just amazing what you can learn on KP when aren't even in a "learning thread"!


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Izzy,
He Bear is a very hansome bear. The strong silent type are always the best to have. LOL Enjoy you visit with He Bear while the weather is nasty. It will clear up soon and you will be off seeing the sights before you know it.
Ok now your going to have to PM me instruction on how to spin recycled plastic bottles. LOL
Love Mom


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

We went for a walk by the river in Thetford as the sun was out for a nanosecond. Didn't manage much walking because we spotted an otter and stopped to watch. Most of the photos are of ripples on the water, but there are some that are a bit better. I enjoyed the view of the river. 
Also managed a couple of quick jobs in the town before the rain arrived.

Note to Mom, I NEED a cape like this one for the winter at home. It is soooo cosy.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

What a pretty spot, think I can actually see the otter, and you look so warm and cute in your cape and hat.


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

Walked up this road from the town bridge. Unbelievable but until the 1960s this was the main A11 London to Norwich road, including that sharp right hand bend. The Bell was for ever having its Elizabethan overhang knocked off by lorries cutting the corner.

The Grammar school has been here since Saxon times. Note the flint walls, very common building material in this part of Norfolk.

Izzy needed a rest at the Thomas Paine statue outside the King's House which was a hunting lodge for James 1st. Now houses registry offices and the mayor's parlour. The regalia is said to be the next oldest in the country after The Lord Mayor of London's. Lots of history here!


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

Great photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

WOW IZZY,
What beautiful pictures of historic buildings and the history behind them. Your doing a wonderful job we all love the pictures and stories. 
Love the cape and hat, have Mary PM me the patterns and I will make you one as I still have your brothers and sisters here that need cloths there are now 15 of you and that is counting you. I still have at least 4 more of you to make. And of course only three of you have any cloths to ware. So Mom's got to get busy. LOL


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

REALLY enjoyed the vicarious sightseeing! Thank you for the tour. Love the cape and hat! Would love to see a close up view if Izzy happens to wear it again and you have a camera handy.


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

Sorry, no pattern for the cape. It is a rectangle of loose mohair/wool blend plied with commercial crochet cotton. The border is wool dyed in the same dye baths as the other. It is much finer so I used it to pick up stitches for the neck edge and also for the cord to slot through the eyelets.
No idea how I shaped the hood! It was trial and error to get something that would accommodate the ears.

The yarn dates back to the 1980s when my friend Irene from Australia and were having a dyeing day in Papua New Guinea. We had one end of our handspun skeins in a pot of blue dye and the other end in a pot of pink.
Pots were simmering nicely so we retreated for a coffee break under the fan.
We became aware of an odd smell, sort of burnt hair. Yes one skein had dropped down into the gas flame. I have kept that skein with its little burnt tufts as a reminder of one of the many dyeing days and mugs of coffee Irene and I shared. Also WATCH YOUR POTS OF DYE. The Bear has no objections to a cape with black bits inside it.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Beautiful cape. I will have to see what I can do. LOL I just plyed up 163 yds of a Lincolin/Gottland/Mohair/Marino mix that is Grey/Green. The mix is because I was demoing the blending board at the fiber fest that our Guild puts on. I have some more of it to spin up if I need it. It has a lot of slubs in it it from the mohair and should work up nicely.


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

Izzy is getting excited as that sounds lovely.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Gorgeous yarn and work! Thank you for the close-ups, Spinningmary! Can't wait to see watsie's duplicate!


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

knitgogi said:


> Gorgeous yarn and work! Thank you for the close-ups, Spinningmary! Can't wait to see watsie's duplicate!


At knitting today one of the ladies forgot to bring yarn for the mystery exchane so I donated the Grey/Green for her to use. But don't worry as I have more of that to spin up.

To make up for the take away gift game we played at our Christmas Party those who knit brought in a skein of yarn and those who spin brought in about 3 oz of roving. This was put into a brown bage with your name in it. Now we have to Easter to Spin and knit or just knit something nice for the person who gave the yarn or roving to make up for the snagging of a popular gift that got snatched away at Christmas. It will be fun to see what everyone comes up with.


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

I have come to the conclusion life revolves around food. We went for lunch at The Chequers Inn with volunteers, one lady wants to go back to the States with me I was such a hit. Later, another wondered whether I was going to visit the play area of the prison. Trouble is, I don't have any suitable id so I will give that a miss.
Lovely ladies, awful weather again but inside the pub was really cosy and warm I really liked it!


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Wonderful pictures! Chequer's Inn is so cozy looking, from the inside and out! Izzy, you are certainly one lucky, lucky bear getting to be exposed to such historic places!


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

Sorry, must have been the effect of the atmosphere that the same picture was posted twice, either that or Izzy does not want to be seen at the bar.

Message from Izzy,
I wowed these ladies! Everyone just thinks it is normal for a bear to go travelling. I think it is all because of the Paddington Bear effect, he came to London from darkest Peru.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Spinningmary said:


> Sorry, must have been the effect of the atmosphere that the same picture was posted twice, either that or Izzy does not want to be seen at the bar.
> 
> Message from Izzy,
> I wowed these ladies! Everyone just thinks it is normal for a bear to go travelling. I think it is all because of the Paddington Bear effect, he came to London from darkest Peru.


That explains it! I thought that was an odd looking "bar" above. lol


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Wow Izzy what fun. Dad say's to have a pint for him. LOL


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

You are having so much fun and learning so much, all the other bears will be envious when you get home - what a lucky little bear you are! I love hearing of your adventures and seeing your pictures.


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

No,no pints for any of us. Some ladies had to work and all were driving. Maybe another day I'll be offered a try of English beer, or cider or wine or something. I'm told mead is very popular with bears as it is made from honey.


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh my word am I glad to be home, it has been a very long day in Norwich. At least the teeth are sorted!
Norwich is called "a Fine City" it really is a place with history and a thriving arts scene. The Lanes have been voted one of the best places for independent shops nationally, that's where the dentist is, place called Upper Goat Lane, no sign of goats.....


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Beautiful city with all the old buildings. Looks like you had a fun day with a ride in a wagon? I think that is a wagon handle I see in the last picture. But you do look a little lost at the travel agency. Where you looking up where your off to next and making travel arrangements? Looks like your still with Mary until the end of April Then your off to visit with mags1956 in Stock Port, Cheshire in May.


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

No, not a wagon, they are not generally used here for small children! It is actually a shopping trolley, very useful.
No problem, izzy seems quite happy here, she has made friends as you will see from the next batch of photos taken in The Bear Shop in Elm Hill today.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Spinningmary said:


> No, not a wagon, they are not generally used here for small children! It is actually a shopping trolley, very useful.
> No problem, izzy seems quite happy here, she has made friends as you will see from the next batch of photos taken in The Bear Shop in Elm Hill today.


Oh my goodness! Izzy must have been in seventh heaven at the bear store with so many friends! She'll probably be begging to go back soon.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Hey Izzy, is that another new coat I'm seeing? Very nice with the toggle buttons and looks great! I'm so happy you are doing so much and we are seeing all the photos.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

What a fun trip to the Bear store. I found you right away. LOL I can imagine all the fun you had today making new friends and now your back home in your PJ's enjoying a cup of tea with The Bear and He Bear.


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm going to share a few more photos from my trip to Norwich. Actually this is going to take a while as the broadband is slow at the moment.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Beautiful city cobbled street. Love the old buildings it remindes me of a street you would see in an old movie. I would love to stroll down that street and visit those shopes. It is so much fun to go through buildings maintained and decorated from the past.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

I'd love to see them too - but seeing them through Izzy's eyes is a treat!


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

To continue with our day in Norwich, we walked down Elm Hill, passing the weavers houses. Norwich was a major centre for hand loom weaving and dyeing especially for the Norwich shawls and red from madder. One of the popes sent his robes here to be dyed and that before the days of airmail.
We then passed this building with the two red giants outside, it had been a dance hall then nightclub for years and years until it was done up. Some health and safety expert said the giants were not safe and had to be removed. Cue massive outcry especially from those who had met their spouses there.
So the wood has been replaced with some safe material and the building is a lobster restaurant.
Opposite is one of the gates to the Cathedral. We were heading to the refractory for coffee and to read the newspaper before going through the close down to Pull's ferry and then for a walk along the bank of the river Wensom.


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

I really will have to give Spinningmary more lessons on how to use her iPad. Still, a repeat view is better than none.....
Pull's ferry was operated by Mr Pull for many years before bridges were built. This is where the stone from France was brought to build the cathedral over 900 years ago. The upstairs is used by the Girl Guides.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Wow, Izzy! You are one busy bear! Good thing you could catch a rest at the cloisters today. Lovely, lovely pictures and city. &#9829;


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Dear Izzy, please tell Spinningmary she is doing a fantastic job showing you all the sights and giving us a peek! I love seeing all the photos and hearing the commentary.


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

REST, what is that? 
Once we had walked by the river, up past the Great Hospital (check that one on the Internet) up past the Maddermarket theatre (site of the maddermarket for all you dyers out there) and on to the market. It is a bit cleaner than in Saxon times.
We bought dpns at the wool shop and I met yet another model bear then on to another stall which sells loose spices and other useful things for the tummy.
We were interviewed and photographed by this university student who was researching market use. Needless to say, I caused some interest. I was rather taken by the hair colour (see, I'm learning English!)


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Spinningmary said:


> REST, what is that?
> Once we had walked by the river, up past the Great Hospital (check that one on the Internet) up past the Maddermarket theatre (site of the maddermarket for all you dyers out there) and on to the market. It is a bit cleaner than in Saxon times.
> We bought dpns at the wool shop and I met yet another model bear then on to another stall which sells loose spices and other useful things for the tummy.
> We were interviewed and photographed by this university student who was researching market use. Needless to say, I caused some interest. I was rather taken by the hair colour (see, I'm learning English!)


LOL Bless your little bear heart, Izzy! Just when I think you've done all and seen all with Spinningmary, she surprises yet again! You just might be tempted to hibernate by the time you leave there! But alas, it will be spring, and what bear can resist being out and about with the birds chirping, the trees blossoming, the honey starting to drip..... I'm sure your adrenaline will kick in and keep you going.

The Great Hospital! Founded 1249 and still in use!! Amazing!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Hospital
http://www.thegreathospital.co.uk/index.shtml
http://www.google.com/search?q=the+great+hospital+norwich&rlz=1T4TSNJ_enUS452US454&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=52bbVO31KoifgwTcqoDgCA&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAg&biw=1366&bih=612


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Thank you so much for looking up the hospital and thank you spinningmary for the wounderful tour of your city. All the history and beautiful buildings and markets are just awsome to see. It is very differend from what you would find here. That is of course for the youth with the colorful hair. We have our share of those here as well. LOL


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

To continue our tour of Norwich.
We called into the 2nd Air Division (USAAF) Memorial library located in the Forum along with the nig library. It is quite a place, should I ever need to research anything to do with the USA. I did like my welcome, and meeting the aviator bear, although he's a bit small......
I insisted in having my photo taken with the dragon even though it is naked. In the summer there will be a dragon trail around the city with dragons decorated with designs by local groups. The last event was Go Gorillas, Mary says it was great fun.

Mary went for books upstairs, I snuggled into the shopping trolley with the books so I was oblivious to the joys of lingerie shopping in the famous Marks and Spencer's.
By the time I awoke, there were more packages packed around me, not sure which department stores were checked out, and it was time for hot chocolate and cake in the lanes before going back to the dentist. I was glad of the park and ride bus which took us straight out to the car park making use of the dedicated bus lanes.
So much for Norwich.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Really neat dragon, Izzy! Good for you to insist your picture be taken with him! Yes, the aviator bear is quite nice, but who can compare to the one and only HE BEAR!!! &#9829; &#9829; &#9829;


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Wow This bear has seen a lot.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Wow what a day you had. Made new bear friends and met a dragon.

I can't wait to see what your going to do Next!! LOL Glad your having a great time.
Mom


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

What a day - all your touring the most wonderful spot plus hot chocolate and cake! I'm beginning to think spinningmary would make a great tour guide, do you think she might be available?


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

You are a long way from playing with the Gkids in the sand box in Montana! What fun you are having! At least you are safe from the grizzly bears!


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Patian said:


> What a day - all your touring the most wonderful spot plus hot chocolate and cake! I'm beginning to think spinningmary would make a great tour guide, do you think she might be available?


I agree she may find all of us on her door step one day. LOL Keep up the great work!


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Montana Gramma said:


> You are a long way from playing with the Gkids in the sand box in Montana! What fun you are having! At least you are safe from the grizzly bears!


Hi, Glad to hear from you again. Hope all is going well.


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

It's laundry day today, plus there are some skeins of yarn need washing ready for making a pullover for He Bear.
How do you like this Victorian dress? Sorry I can't show my undergarments, the ladies say they are indecent around my traditionally built bottom.


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

It would be a pleasure to be able to direct visitors away from the tourist hot spots and towards the quirky places and events. Most of the local tourist information offices are gearing up for the holiday season which begins around Easter, until then quite a few places are closed.


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

Here is Izzy with the Great Bustards. I knit the top bird using oddments from the Thetford Ancient House knit and natter group's odd ball stash.
Do you think I should post this picture on the main forum?


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Spinningmary said:


> Here is Izzy with the Great Bustards. I knit the top bird using oddments from the Thetford Ancient House knit and natter group's odd ball stash.
> Do you think I should post this picture on the main forum?


By ALL means post it on the main forum! How unique! It will definitely be a first! Be sure to post it under the "Pictures" section, though, not "Main," which is more for asking and giving specific knitting help. I hope it makes it on the Daily Digest (newsletter) so more people will see it. A lot of people (myself usually included) don't have enough time to look at the other venues, which is a shame because so much WONDERFUL STUFF gets missed--for instance, that picture you posted of the dog pulling the cart with your little "elf." If that had been on the digest picture section, that thread would have run for pages! Not sure how various threads are picked for the digest--perhaps randomly and/or by clever "title" at times.

You should post ALL your knitting, for that matter, as ALL of it is simply stunning! There are TONS of people who knit bears and such on the forum and would probably LOVE to see ideas for dressing them. And everyone should get to see the magnificent He Bear, too, no matter how shy he is! The way you pose bears having tea or at the quirky places, as you say, is too good to miss!


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

So glad you are taking care of everyday chores amidst your flurry of sightseeing Izzy. It sounds like Spinningmary is well on top of things.

After reading knitgogi's post (above) I went back and looked at the picture of He Bear in the dogcart and also the one showing the two choices of hats - both are so cute!

And please tell Mary I definitely think she should post a picture of her knit bird - amazing!


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

It is done!


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Izzy you look beautiful in your victorian cloths. I am glad to see you did not get cought in that huge ringer, and that the large bird did not take you for a tastie treat. LOL Keep having fun.
Mom


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

We are bearing the barricade which the kitties set up by causing a row of books to fall into the craft room doorway. NO CATS ALLOWED ONLY BEARS.
He Bear might have the buttons stitched on his shirt once the floor is clear.
Mary says don't hold our breath, whatever that means.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Bear power!


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Spinningmary said:


> *bearing the barricade*


LOL



Patian said:


> Bear power!


LOL


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Oh My what a mess those bad kitty's. Izzy be a good bear and help MS Mary clean it up.
Mom


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi Mom!
I tried a new hobby at the Thetford Ancient House, this loom for weaving braid is like those used in Saxon and Viking times.

Don't I look smug with He Bear and the merino wool before and after? The ladies were VERY amused.

Love from Izzy xx


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

What an education you are getting! And you and He Bear seem to be getting along so well - what fun!


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

How fun! What a world traveler you are becoming! You are so lucky!


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Patian said:


> What an education you are getting! And you and He Bear seem to be getting along so well - what fun!


So very true!


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

All right Izzy!!! Now you will know how to use the riggid Heddle loom here. Love the Marino both spun and roving. I am spinning some blue and brown blended mistery fiber at the moment that feels like it has either bamboo or silk in it. It is spinning up beautifuly. When I get it spun I have to knit something with it and give it back to the lady I got it from. This is our challange at out knitting group. We have to Easter to get this done. LOL


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

I give up! Mary said she wrote all about the handsome soldier I met, then she pressed the wrong button and he vanished.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

I hate it when that happens!


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Spinningmary said:


> I give up! Mary said she wrote all about the handsome soldier I met, then she pressed the wrong button and he vanished.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

I am sure that he is still there some place. Look in your recyeling bin. Until you empty that the Opps are usualy there. LOL If not then you will have to do a search else where. Let us know if you find him. Good luck
Sue


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

Let's try again. Here I am in the kitchen of Thetford Ancient House museum as it would have been in 1914.
I sampled the sprout sausages being made by this young suffragette, she said they were very popular.
Then I met Leonard Newcom who lived here at the time and was just about to go off to war. So sad, but I hope he remembered me. He hasn't got one of the little mascot bears, need to see what I can do.
Later it spent some time reflecting on the WW1 in Thetford displays in front of the little replica of the war memorial which is in the market place and is used for reminiscence in the dementia cafe.
There are events and displays all over the country during 2014-2018.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Thank you Mary the pictures are beautiful as always. How fun to see the history of your area we love what your doing. Thanks


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Such a sweet group of pictures. Her reflection of the war memorial is especially touching. I can see that the time is coming that it will be hard to tear Izzy away from the wonderful surroundings that she has grown accustomed to of late, not to mention all the wonderful friends she has made!! And we on KP will miss them, as well! 

Love Izzy's black (?) and green dress (or jacket?)!


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

Izzy's black dress was borrowed from The Bear for the visit.
It is made from handspun suri alpaca which I was given when spinning at the Oasis Camel centre. It was full of bits of vegetation but bears don't mind.

Queen Victoria kept black alpacas in Windsor Great Park said to provide the fibre for her mourning garments.
This outfit is an homage to Queen Victoria, but I have no jet beads, only green which actually show up so that is why I used them for my first try at knitting in beads.

Later I might try and photograph the undergarments which all have their own story


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

The green beads were PERFECT, and, as you said, show up so very well! You did a beautiful job with them. So interesting about the black alpaca fiber and the Queen Victoria connection! Would LOVE to see and hear about the undergarments!


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

Well everyone out there in my fan club, forgive me if I chill out after an exhausting few days. I have been giving comfort to the poor old dog who has a sore ear and needs drops in it three times a day.
Not only that, the London daughter invited herself for a visit with Emily and the baby. What a frenzy of activity that led to! Actually I will say that standards in this hotel had fallen to a very unacceptable level and fleece was taking over.
We did go shopping in Bury St Edmunds, but somebody forgot to pick up her iPad to take photos. Take my word for it, Bury, pronounced Berry, is interesting with lots of history. It was market day so we returned laden with fruit and veg packed into the bottom of the pram. I looked after the baby, he was quite good and as you all know, I have had lots of practice looking out for grandchildren on my travels so I could teach Spinningmary a thing or two about child are.
It is raining now, but as it is night and we managed to go for a walk this morning in the sunshine, it's allowed.
Goodnight all, 
Izzy


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Good to hear from you Izzy. You definitely deserve to chill out for as long as you need, you busy, busy bear! I would think Spinningmary could use a break herself! Bless your little heart, and Spinningmary's, too!! &#9829;


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Hi Izzy, seems Mary could use a little down time - you all have been on the go! So glad you are there to help with the sick dog and taking care of the children. I'm sure Mary appreciates the assistance.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

What a good girl to help Mary with the grand kids. I am sure that you both need a break and the time to enjoy the kids. It won't be long and you will be back out there seeing the sites.

Love
Mom


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

Yes, down time needed, you see we are catching up with the Saturday newspaper. I've been there! Didn't get to Caleys Cocoa Cafe, in the Guildhall, it was closed for spring cleaning.
I need to check out www.visitnorwich.co.uk to see where else I need to visit.
Mary says we might go on the bus, it goes through Hingham (pronounced Hing, to rhyme with ring, um) That is where one of Abraham Lincoln's weaver relatives originated. It also has a decent tea shop and the church has the most amazing collection of kneelers.
How do you like the spring colours skirt I have borrowed? It is a bit snug around my waist but very pretty.
Love Izzy.
PS from Spinningmary. 
I went to a military band concert in Hingham church several years ago and spent much of the time wriggling along the pews to look at the kneelers. Fortunately the place was not full! There is a memorial to Abraham Lincoln there but I was too busy looking down wards to seek it out.


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

Some time ago I was asked for close up photos of The Bear's "Victorian" undergarments, so here they are.
The petticoat is Cotswold fleece dyed. Bell edging.
Underdraws are huancayo alpaca trimmed with diamond pattern and patriotic ribbons as they were made during the Queen's diamond jubilee year. Queen Victoria's draws were also trimmed with braids depending on where she was visiting.
The head cover is a sample of Shetland fleece from Shetland made to a traditional pattern at summer school several years ago.
The felted corset still needs more work because when The Bear wears it, the hourglass figure which results is not appropriate for a bear of any build.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

What a sweet collection of undergarments! Bet Izzy loved wearing them and so gracious of The Bear to loan them to her. And the spring color skirt is so pretty!


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Izzy, I LOVE your spring colors skirt. The colors are scrumptious! And they really bring out the color of your "red" hair. I'm also in love with He Bears vest! 

Good luck checking out visitnorwich.co.uk, Izzy. I just gave it a look-see, and it would be so very hard for me to decide among the many attractions listed there in the limited time you have! I so wish it were spring so you could enjoy a lovely stroll through the gardens, but I imagine this time of year might not be the best time for that. Plantation Garden especially caught my eye! And then there were the intriguing halls, such as Holkham Hall, Somerleyton Hall, Stranger's Hall. And more! Lucky for you, though, Spinningmary has done such a wonderful job of showing you around thus far, that I'm sure you can trust that she will know where else you would love.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Spinningmary said:


> Some time ago I was asked for close up photos of The Bear's "Victorian" undergarments, so here they are.
> The petticoat is Cotswold fleece dyed. Bell edging.
> Underdraws are huancayo alpaca trimmed with diamond pattern and patriotic ribbons as they were made during the Queen's diamond jubilee year. Queen Victoria's draws were also trimmed with braids depending on where she was visiting.
> The head cover is a sample of Shetland fleece from Shetland made to a traditional pattern at summer school several years ago.
> The felted corset still needs more work because when The Bear wears it, the hourglass figure which results is not appropriate for a bear of any build.


How delightfully beautiful! Fit for a queen, as well as any little "princess" bear that would be so lucky to wear them!


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Looks like a fun afternoon hanging out with He Bear and reading the paper together. Love the pretty spring skirt. The web site was fun to see all the things that you could do if you want to. The victorian undies are very pretty.

Right now I have started a new brother or sister for you it is a mix of the purple fun furs that I have left so it will be named Patches. You will have many new sisters and brothers to meeet when you get back home. LOL I still have to work on their wardrobes though. LOL

Take care
Love
Mom


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

By the time I get back my new siblings will be big, and hopefully trained properly by then.
As you see from the photos I am still meeting new friends human and ursine.
We went to spinning this morning, I was ok but the ladies were all a bit chilly as the heating in the museum had broken down. It's alright for my new friend Karen, she is in Amritsar learning about Sikh culture and developing stronger links with Thetford and the Punjab. It was a Sikh, Prince Frederick Duleep Singh, who donated the Ancient House to the people of Thetford.
We were in the tourist information office buying a coach ticket for another trip to London, there I met a delightful bear who helps out at the Dad's Army museum when it opens in spring. He is wearing a Private Pike scarf. I like! 
Love from a bizzy Izzy.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Bizzy Izzy! Perfect name! Wonderful to see a better view of your spring colors skirt! I, too, like your new friend's scarf.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Bizzy Izzy how appropriate!!! Love the skirt and the top. A trip to London is in the furture. Dad asked if your going to see the Queen. LOL You take care
Love Mom


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

Not the Queen, she will be busy with a state visit, don't know who it is probably not Paddington Bear or Winnie the Pooh. We might be going to the Guildhall when The Lord Mayor of London greets the VIP. It's all a mystery to me but Mary showed me a photo of grandaughter trying on her mummy's bear skin. Sounds ominous me thinks.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Too cute!!! Is mummy one of the official guards?


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

Mummy used to be a musician with the Coldstream Guards. Now she is reservist with the Honourable Artillery Company so still wears the red tunic and bearskin for ceremonial events.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

How interesting! And an honor, I am sure!


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

How fun to be able to play with that cool hat, and what an interesting uniform to ware. I am sure your all very proud of her.

Now Izzy you be careful with them making hats out of bear skins out there. We want you to keep yours and come back safe and sound. LOL
Love Mom & Dad

P S: Dad and I had lunch at your restaurant the other day.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Hey Izzy, I think the hat might be a little too big for you. Better leave it to the adults, but so fun to actually see one up close.


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

He Bear and I took Mary over to Diss to her Guild meeting. Yet again it rained so again no tourist photos of the town. Not to worry, we were very cosy in the bag.
The speaker was a lady called Janet who had been to the Wool Week in Shetland where she went on courses. AMAZING is the only way to describe her work. Here is her blog address. www.imagejem.blogspot.co.uk
I'm not sure that my friend The Bear is ever going to have anything made so finely spun. I really fancied the fair isle hats and sweaters.............

I borrowed a mohair jacket based on the Elizabeth Zimmerman surprise baby jacket. It only just fitted round my tummy.


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

Could be being taken over by wheels in this house, hope most are just visiting!


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

All those lovely wheels I am sure you where feeling right at home. I am sure you learned a great deal from the speaker. You will have so much to teach me when you get back. It has been raining here too so you where sharing the same weather. Have Fun.
Love
Mom


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

Hello Loyal Followers.
I'm delighted to report that it looks like spring has arrived. Snowdrops primroses and daffodils, lambing days, strutting rooster. Looks as though work in the garden can't be put off much longer. (What's the betting Mary does though?)
I did enjoy my ice cream. It's called a 99. No idea why.
Love Izzy


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Oh my goodness, Izzy! That's just wonderful! So happy for you! And that is one delicious-looking ice cream cone! 

We still have snow on the ground from the big snowstorm that hit the South early last week, but it is gradually disappearing, thank goodness. We have the strangest weather here. I just heard that we may get close to 70 next Tuesday and then have snow flurries on Wednesday or Thursday. :roll: I hope your spring has sprung to STAY!

Love the view of your mohair jacket in the second picture. I can tell it is oh so soft!


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

What a lovely way to spend a sping day. You look lovely in your borrowed waredrobe. Glad you were able to enjoy the sunshine.
It rained here again today, it was knitting day and 4 of us brought out spinning wheels and spun. I got one and a half bobbins done today. Don't know what the fiber is other than wool but it sure is pretty. 

Take care
Mom


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

Big football match today. The Old Farm derby is happening today between Ipswich Town (blue and white, Suffolk Punch horse as mascot) and Norwich City ( yellow and green, canary as mascot) loved these rams who had their picture in yesterday's Eastern Daily Press newspaper.

We are going to a farmers market and friend Shirley's house instead of watching.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

You are looking so smart Izzy in your little mohair jacket and Spring hat - will be hard to leave them behind when you have to go. With ice cream cones like that one though, you may just decide to just stay there with Spinningmary!


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Spinningmary said:


> Big football match today. The Old Farm derby is happening today between Ipswich Town (blue and white, Suffolk Punch horse as mascot) and Norwich City ( yellow and green, canary as mascot) loved these rams who had their picture in yesterday's Eastern Daily Press newspaper.
> 
> We are going to a farmers market and friend Shirley's house instead of watching.


Love it!


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Now if they keep them dyed as the wool grows so when they are sheered you have already dyed fiber that would be cool. LOL


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

No joy with the raffle at the farmers market, just enough meat and veg for a few days. Hope I didn't put the jinx on it.

I liked being able to look out of the upstairs window of this lovely thatched cottage. This is in Blo Norton, then we passed through Garboldisham (pronounced Garrrb'ushum) to return home. Oh these place names.

I plan to spend tomorrow trying on clothes with The Bear. We might even check out some belonging to the dollies as well. Sounds like a good way to spend a wet day.

Love Izzy


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

Yes, it's called raddle, is supposed to wash out but doesn't always. I have done some "interesting" dyeing of fleece that have been over enthusiastically marked. I must admit, non have been quite as colourful as these two rams.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

When I hit CTRL and the + sign several times, I can actually see you at the window, Izzy! You look so small up there looking out and almost as if you could fall out! But brave girl that you are, you are obviously not afraid of heights.  (If anyone wants to do the same thing, you hit CTRL and the - sign as many times as you hit the +, and it will take it back down to normal.) By the way, that is a very interesting thatched design at the top that is on top of the flat thatch. I've never noticed that kind of thing before--just one solid thatch. (Don't know if I explained that right. ) I must admit that I haven't seen that many thatched roofs before, though. 

And rather than being a jinx, I'm sure you just brought a little good luck to whoever did end up winning the raffle.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Sounds like you had a fun time at the Market. Have fun with He Bear tomorrow.
Love 
Mom


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

I got curious to know more about thatched roofs. Very, very interesting!

http://www.thatchco.com/thatchpg/faq.htm

They are even put on modern buildings!
http://www.thatchco.com/thatchpg/bigpix.htm (pictures)


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

That little house is just adorable and, like knitgogi, I could see you in the window - adorable picture!


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

We are back visiting grandchildren in London. I borrowed the sparkly top and colourful skirt ready for going to a music group. Not too many photos, spinningmary was trying to avoid all the other children, then she rocked the baby. I joined the group enthusiastically, I now know lots of action songs. I even met another musical teddy.
Right now we are all sound asleep in the back of the car while mummy is having a hot cup of tea inside the house and grandma plays with he iPad.

No idea what else we are doing today, it all depends on locating a grey uniform coat or something.......

LOVE Izzy


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Looks like you are having a great time with your playmates and I love the sparkly top and colorful skirt! You are becoming quite the fashionista bear! Would love to see a photo of you and spinningmary - any chance?


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Patian said:


> Looks like you are having a great time with your playmates and I love the sparkly top and colorful skirt! You are becoming quite the fashionista bear! Would love to see a photo of you and spinningmary - any chance?


 :thumbup: I had wondered if that was Spinningmary holding you when you were looking out the window of the thatch-roofed bldg. 

I bet you were so happy to get to see your cute little red-haired buddy again, Izzy. Looks like you had a lovely time with her.

Would love to see a closer up picture of your sparkly top/outfit!


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

Quiet moment while daddy puts children in the bath. Hope you like the photos of Izzy in The Bear's sparkly top and shrug made from samples at a fibre day. Unfortunately Izzy can't squeeze herself into the hot pants and leg warmers which complete the clubbing outfit.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Spinningmary said:


> Quiet moment while daddy puts children in the bath. Hope you like the photos of Izzy in The Bear's sparkly top and shrug made from samples at a fibre day. Unfortunately Izzy can't squeeze herself into the hot pants and leg warmers which complete the clubbing outfit.


Oh, my! Stunning ensemble, Izzy! That top just may be my favorite yet, although ALL your borrowed apparel is simply gorgeous, so it would be hard to say for sure. Spinningmary sure does luck upon the most wonderful fiber with which to carry out her beautiful art of clothing design.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Izzy your looking stunning as usual. Glad to see your haveing a fun time with the grandchildren.
Love
Mom


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh my, I earned my keep today. World Book Day was being celebrated at nursery with children dressing as their favourite book character. As you can see, I was very involved in the book selected. I traveled to nursery in style and was invited to stay for the morning. I met lots of children, stuck very close to Emily, listened well at story time, refused to go outside, ate my snacks and fell asleep on the way home.
As you can see, I enjoyed the bedtime iPad story as well.
Goodnight everybody
Izzy


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

Some pictures have just arrived from the staff at nursery!
As you see, Izzy was well looked after.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Oh my goodness! These pictures couldn't be any more PRECIOUS! Emily is an absolute DOLL, and it is so apparent that she and Izzy have a special relationship. &#9829;


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

I'm thinking Izzy will have a hard time when it's time to leave her new BFF Emily, who is just so precious! She takes such good care of Izzy and it sounds like they are having a great time together! Love the picture of her reading before bed.


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

Well now, here I am getting a much closer look at the dress uniform of a musician in the Band of the Honourable Artillery Company than most visitors do. I think we are both a bit bemused! It is the same as she wore when she served with the Grenadier Guards except that buttons, grenade and epaulettes are silver instead of gold and the bearskin has no plume. One day I might watch the Lord Mayor's Parade on TV and see all of the band out marching and playing.

Back to Norfolk later today. There is never a dull moment.

Love,
Izzy


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Thank you for sharing your up close and personal look at that dress uniform, Izzy! Spinningmary has been so kind to immerse you into so many aspects of British culture that it wouldn't surprise me if you're already developing somewhat of an accent!


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Thank you for sharing the beautiful band uniform with us. I am glad to see you where having a great time with the children. Dad say's he will have to look up and practice speaking British english so he can understand you when you get back home. LOL

Get a good nights sleep now from all your travels.
Love
Mom


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

What beautiful photos of the uniform, and you are so lucky to get such a closeup view! Izzy, I can tell by the look on your face that you are entirely starstruck!


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

I've had a couple of days hanging out with my friends while spinningmary went off on a days dyeing course. She refused to take me incase I fell in the indigo vat. I would have liked to see the house especially since I had a sneeky peek at the web site for Aviva Leigh.
Now I have a real pronunciation challenge, Aviva is moving her studio to Happisburgh in the summer where she will concentrate on indigo dyeing.
Have a go at that place name, you are bound to be wrong. It is Hays-brruh.
It is right by the North Sea, bits keep being washed away but prehistoric footprints were found there last winter they are reckoned to be the oldest outside Africa.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Love the unique pronunciations of the British and really appreciate your tips, Izzy! Sorry you didn't get to go to the dyeing seminar, but you can rest assured that Spinningmary has your best interests in mind!


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Love the old stove. Was it wood? Looks like the dyeing was done with some natural dyes? Glad you had a good day with friends while Spinningmary got to learn something new.


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

The stove is an Aga. Very expensive, very desirable and often seen in House Beautiful and Country Living type magazines. They used to be solid fuel, ie smokeless coal so once it was lit, it stayed lit until a heatwave came along. Now they can be oil, gas or electric so easier to use. They can run the central heating as well as the hot water, the bottom oven is cool enough for warming new lambs or sick chicks, also for meringues, the top cast iron oven is amazing for baking and roasting but it is a whole different way of cooking.
Because the doors are tightly sealed, it is not possible to smell what is cooking in the ovens, Aviva removed the cremated remains of last night's garlic bread!


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

A very intereating stove we looked it up as we have never seen one before.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

watsie said:


> A very intereating stove we looked it up as we have never seen one before.


I just did the same! Interesting, indeed! Love the looks of both the vintage and modern ones. And what a precious thought-- using to warm baby chicks and lambs! ♥ ♥ But, as Spinningmary said, VERY PRICEY!!!

http://www.google.com/search?q=antiqueaga+stove&rlz=1T4TSNJ_enUS452US454&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=FwP_VODuD4OyggTKx4GwAQ&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAg&biw=1366&bih=612


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

I really love the education we are getting due to Izzy's travels. Things that you don't find in the tourist travel books and pictures of places I know I'll never see, all due to Spinningmary - thank you!


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Patian said:


> I really love the education we are getting due to Izzy's travels. Things that you don't find in the tourist travel books and pictures of places I know I'll never see, all due to Spinningmary - thank you!


I have been thinking the same thing but was waiting til the right words came to say it! Ha ha! YOU SAID IT!!!

Yes! Thank you, Spinningmary! And thank you to watsie for starting this project!


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Your all very welcome. This is what I had in mind when I started this. I know there are a lot of poeple out there who whould love to see the world but have no means to do so. This way we are able to see some of the small and large citys through the eyes of everyday poeple and not just the tourest industries. It has been very interesting to see where others live and the history around them. Plus I have learned that the hosts have been finding that there time sharing Izzy with all of us has brought joy and laughter and new friends into there lives and has lifted their spirits.


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you doesn't seem to be enough to say to watsie and all the hosts for first of all producing Izzy and getting this thread going and getting hosts to bring Izzy around the world for all of us to enjoy. THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

Ah now, you might make me feel moist eyed. If there is one thing I have learnt is it seems there is never a dull moment.
This morning we went off to museum spinning, we were in the collections room as school children had taken over the rest of the building and were learning about the Romans and the Iceni. Wish I could have taken a photo of the Roman soldier in all his uniform as he drilled small children, in Latin they will make good little soldiers. The Iceni tribesman had his face painted blue, it was quite scary.
I felt safe perched ontop of a spinning wheel.

This evening I went to my last Trefoil Guild meeting, I just had to have a cuddle from my new friends. So much nicer than He Bear who is having a bit of a sulk, something about his new sweater not being finished because a bolero and some chicks have to be finished by the weekend.

Goodnight everyone, 

Izzy


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Puppies101 said:


> Thank you doesn't seem to be enough to say to watsie and all the hosts for first of all producing Izzy and getting this thread going and getting hosts to bring Izzy around the world for all of us to enjoy. THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU


Your Welcome it has been fun.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Izzy you are looking so nice in the pretty dress and it looks like you had a wonderful time with the lovely lady and the new bear friend. Would the lovely lady happen to be Spinningmary?
Keep up the good work.
Love Mom


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

No, that is not spinningmary! She was behind the camera.


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

At long last spinningmary has got round to putting together her poppy from the Blood Swept Lands and Seas of Red installation at the Tower of London last year. She has been wandering around trying to find a safe place for it. 
She says it was an awe inspiring sight, she was there near the end of its time but there were still poppies being put in the ground, one for each British serviceman who died during the Great War. Crowds of people made their way around hardly making a sound.

As you can see, I am having a close look. Each poppy is different, the rod is a bit rusty and there is some soil still stuck to the washers from when it was in the ground.
Love, Izzy


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

What an awe-inspiring sight! Izzy, you are so lucky to see all this wonderful history and beautiful places - I am green with envy! And, is that another new outfit I see you wearing?


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Wow! What an amazingly gorgeous blanket of red!!! And isn't Spinningmary's personal poppy lovely! I'm a little confused, though. Did you actually visit the poppy field at the tower, or are you looking at Spinningmary's old pictures?

Another stunning outfit you're wearing there! I can't tell if it is knit or sewn fabric? Either way, you look simply MAH-VEL-OUS!

Edit: Just read the post again, and I see that you must be looking at photos. So sad to think of that many people losing their lives in such a short time. Really brings to light the extent of the horror of war mixed with the heroism of those who fought.


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

On top of putting together a poppy yesterday, today we 3 Bears and Bugsy the dog watched a service from St. Paul's Cathedral to commemorate the conflict in Afghanistan. So many of the royal family, top military and politicians but also service personnel and families. 
Spinningmary managed to stitch up most of the bolero and was looking forward to the parade and fly past after the service. Actually I think 5 military bands including bagpipes all playing different tunes even if they were well spread out, was too much of a challenge for the outside broadcasters! It was a bit of a cacophony outside, but inside was wonderful.

I think The Bear is a bit jealous don't you?

Love, Izzy


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Love the close up of your dress, Izzy! I think I can tell it is knit now. Beautiful design! 

Such a cute picture of everyone watching tv. Yes, it does appear that The Bear is keeping a close eye on He Bear in that top picture. lol Uh oh! I see in the first pic, he has his arm around both of you, but in the 2nd one.... Better watch your back, Izzy!


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

The Bear says I have tried all her clothes that will fit. Now I am raiding those belonging to Cabbage Patch and others which date back 30 years an more. Talk about vintage chic.
Norwich Fashion Week has just ended, vintage was popular with some designers.

This latest dress is from Thailand. The front is all embroidered by hand and the trim is hand woven. Not sure who wore it in the past, need to check out the old photo albums to see. It certainly fits round my tummy very comfortably.

That The Bear is showing off, just because she can squeeze into a design by Patou knitted in Cotswold fleece. I think it needs a good wash personally.

Good night, love Izzy.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Wow Izzy you never fail to amazes us both with your beautiful wardrobe and the history you show us about the area and poeple around you. Your stay with Spinningmary has been very interesting and fun to see and learn about. Thank you Spinningmary for all you are doing.
Love
Mom


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

Guess what! I have seen someone on TV that I know... Yes there is Emily's mummy, second rank from the back on the end. The Band of the Honourable Artillery playing at Twickenham stadium before the start of the England v Scotland rugby match tins afternoon.

I have also been to a Little Ouse Headwaters project, creative group meeting where they were having a go at fabric painting using flour and water paste resist. Lyn learned this technique in Zambia, no hot sun for rapid drying here. The group is looking at invertebrates, spinningmary says she is doing the life cycle of the liver fluke, guess it takes all sorts. Next month they are looking at printing snails, thank goodness I won't be here for that, it sounds most peculiar.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Never a dull moment around you is there!!! Lovely sweater and hat. Emily's mummy looks splashing in her uniform. 

Take Care
Mom


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

watsie said:


> Never a dull moment around you is there!!! Lovely sweater and hat. Emily's mummy looks splashing in her uniform.
> 
> Take Care
> Mom


Was going to comment on these very same three things, along with I don't blame you for being a bit squeamish at the thought of printing snails. lol


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Just wondering - how do you suppose they can see wearing those huge hats? They must weigh quite a bit! Also, am thinking you will have a hard time leaving there Izzy, with all your new friends and access to such a lovely wardrobe!


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

The huge bearskins are actually quite light as they are formed over a light willow frame. As for seeing, think if teens with fringes. I believe that a bigger problem is being short and near the back. The front rank of Guards Bands are made up of trombonists who must be at least 6' tall, hence the need for a drum which can be heard and a band Sargent Major with a big stick in front. I'm sure it has a proper name but I can't remember.

Izzy is enjoying her last couple of weeks in Norfolk. She going to make the most of it.


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

Not sure whether this is going to work, but here is a short video of the windmill at Thelnetham which we saw on Saturday. I stayed in the car, it was drizzling rain. It is possible to buy stone ground flour there and visit right up inside on open days. Spinningmary says visitors need to be slim and agile to get up the very narrow stairs inside, perhaps that counts me out!


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Beautiful windmill! If there was sound, I haven't heard it yet because my computer occasionally decides to turn off sound on its own, and then it mysteriously reappears later. My sound bar has vanished for the moment. :roll:


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh good, it traveled through ciberspace. The only real sound was the wind, a very soft creak and the sound of some of the creative group chatting. Nothing very exciting.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

So fun to see and experience Izzy's travels through the miracle of the internet - love it!


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Love the windmill I am sure the flour is great.


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi everyone! 
I'm fine, which is more than can be said for the resident cats. The 2 London cats have arrived for their holidays while my little friend Emily goes on holiday to Singapore to see her auntie and cousin. 
Betty is sulking and cross, to think I patted her before, no way I'm doing that again until she settles.
Meanwhile I am chilling out with He Bear and ignoring the snooty The Bear. Plenty of dolls clothes for me to wear so no need to trouble her.

Nasty grey weather out there, not good for a bear.

The peregrine falcons are back nesting on their specially constructed roost on the spire of Norwich Cathedral. Very exciting. There is a webcam so we can watch happenings. 

Love Izzy


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Enjoy your down time with He Bear and try to not make The Bear too mad. Sounds like watching the felcons will be fun.
Love
Mom


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

watsie said:


> Enjoy your down time with He Bear and try to not make The Bear too mad. Sounds like watching the felcons will be fun.
> Love
> Mom


 :thumbup:


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

This morning I paid my last visit to the Ancient. House Knit and natter group. I was presented with one of the coveted badges. I wonder why the ladies thought I needed a badge with a Viking warrior and not a Roman lady. Do you suppose they are trying to tell me something?


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Aww now I am getting all teary eyed. Let us know when your back in your box and on your way.
Love
Mom


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Congratulations on being presented with a coveted badge, Izzy! How impressive! I like the idea of the tenacious spirit behind the Viking warrior. You DEFINITELY have a tenacious spirit, so it seems quite fitting to me--more so than a Roman lady, who might seem a bit bland in comparison. You are anything but bland! So glad you'll have that memento to remind you of the wonderful times you've had there with the Knit and natters.


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

Was it something I said?
The small human is American, he is also learning English English. Spinningmary and the other spinners are training his Mom to speak proper colloquial English. She is coming along nicely. I think I am picking it up faster with using the 'total emersion' method.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

The young human certainly does appear to have you "muzzled" in the picture, lol, but I wouldn't take it personally, Izzy, since his big smile shows that he is clearly happy to have his three bear friends entertaining him while Mommy learns proper colloquial English. 

Y'all sure look comfy-cozy sitting there together, not to mention really cute. It is always such a delight that Spinningmary stays on top of all your activities and is so willing to share them with the rest of us.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

knitgogi said:


> The young human certainly does appear to have you "muzzled" in the picture, lol, but I wouldn't take it personally, Izzy, since his big smile shows that he is clearly happy to have his three bear friends entertaining him while Mommy learns proper colloquial English.
> 
> Y'all sure look comfy-cozy sitting there together, not to mention really cute. It is always such a delight that Spinningmary stays on top of all your activities and is so willing to share them with the rest of us.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Mom agrees!


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

It was blending day today at the museum. The ladies used a drum carder and all sorts of different stuff to make some fun batts. I was the centre of attention when some American ladies came in. They used to live at the USAF base at Lakenheath many years ago. They took my photo, I didn't get one of them.
How do you like the scarf made after a previous blending session using all sorts of odds and ends?


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

The fun never stops at Spinningmary's, does it, Izzy!!! That bottom picture would make the most ADORABLE postcard/card/framed picture/whatever!!!! You look magnificent in that blended scarf!


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

It must be getting near to Easter. There has been a major production of chicks.
See, I have my photo with some of them. These are off to help raise funds for EACH which I am told is East Anglian Children's Hospice, based in Quidenham in part of the convent. There is a big drive to raise funds to build a new, purpose built place which will be called the NOOK.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Beautiful pictures. I am glad to hear that your so popular with the chicks. LOL And they are cute chicks at that. The blended scarf was very prety. And I would love to spin the fiber on that drum carder. LOL


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

Spinningmary is also wondering what that batt will be like when spun up. I wonder what she will make from it, something for the Bears no doubt.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Spinningmary said:


> Spinningmary is also wondering what that batt will be like when spun up. I wonder what she will make from it, something for the Bears no doubt.


Oooooo. I am visualizing more stunning Spinningmary design specialties!

Cute, cute chicks, by the way.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

That looks like it will be pretty when spun up. I posted some of my hand spun and a new bear in the picture section today if you would like to take a peek.


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

Well now, it says in today's newspaper that Taverham, ie Tave-rum near Norwich is the third most desire able place to live in England. I'm not going to argue. I don't think it is too bad round here, so long as paws go over ears when there is a rant about broadband, and the closure of village shops and the increased traffic on the road. Sometimes the helicopters are loud and the bangs from the battle area can make the ground shake.
These views are of the local nature reserve, very special Breckland habitat for low plants and mosses as well as birds.
Rabbits and the flying flock of sheep do a great job of helping all those species thrive.
No mention of what bears might do.


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

Happy Event
Just look what the Great Bustard delivered!


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

Izzy! Are you a mama bear now? :roll:


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Aww how cute is this!!! But MS IZZY I did tell you not to get too friendly with He Bear.... No wonder The Bear was keeping a close eye on you. Does she have a name? Now your going to be a busy bear taking care of a little one. Beautiful work on the bear and the little blanket.
Take care
Love
Mom


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

Much to soon for a name, Izzy said she is open to suggestions.
Baby is made from Norfolk Horn sheep fleece and her angel top is Shetland sheep fleece from one of the flying flock which grazed Wretham Heath last year. 
The NH came from Gressenhall rural life museum


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

KittyMomma said:


> Izzy! Are you a mama bear now? :roll:


Well now, Izzy obviously hasn't been telling us _everything_ she's been doing!!! :lol:


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

TammyK said:


> Well now, Izzy obviously hasn't been telling us _everything_ she's been doing!!! :lol:


Aparently not. LOL Lets see now we need names for the little one. Norma? Any sugetions out there?


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

In the vein of He Bear and The Bear, I kinda like Wee Bear. She is just TOO TOO TOO ADORABLE. And the little heart she's holding reminds me of love, so that makes me think of Lovey as a possible name, too. And since she looks like a little Angel, even though she doesn't have wings, ..... I could probably go on,
and on,
and on, 
but I'll spare you. :lol:

LOVE the ewe, lamb, and ram pics! They are beautiful creatures! Also Izzy looked so sweet on the fence peering over the field. &#9829;


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

I have just had the most exciting day despite the wet start.
Mary and I went by bus to Norwich. I thought it was going to be a disaster, but fortunately the weather improoved.
We went through the village of Hingham. Abraham Lincoln's father came from there, then to Wymondham pronounced Wind-um. In Norwich we stopped by a seventeenth century weavers house, I'm just resting in the photo, before going past the castle and on to the study centre of the Costume and Textile museum.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

How interesting! It seems you and Spinningmary NEVER REST!! One excitement after another! 

Btw, Izzy, all this talk about you and He Bear. I know you are enamored of one another, but I choose to believe the story just as you reported -- The Great Bustard delivered to you a special little package, and good bear that you are, you are being a good mummy to the little one. Wise of you not to address "rumor and innuendo."


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

It is bad enough that the spinning ladies here gossip about bears and their carryings on without all Izzy's fans doing the same. I will just say she is a very friendly bear. Not my fault she had to spend time in a carrier bag with He Bear.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Most definitely! And it seems as though Izzy never met a stranger! She is, indeed, such a friendly bear! Just look at all the fans gathered around her, listening, I imagine, to her many adventure stories. I'm sure they hang on every word!


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

Let's hope the Internet works this time....
We went to the old court house which connects to the castle, once used as a prison, dungeons and all. The cheeky spinning ladies could t decide whether I should be in the dock or the judges' seat.
This building used to house the Regimental Museum which is now in the castle.
We toured the study centre of the Costume and Textile museum. Wow! There as so many items of clothing and accessories all with links to Norfolk. The storage boxes all have line drawings of the contents. There is even an Egyptian mummy wrapping complete with a Book of the Dead collected during someone's grand tour. The earliest proper clothing is seventeenth century, and Queen Victoria's dress shows just how big her waist became.


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

The main reason for going to Shire Hall was to see some of the collection of knitwear, patterns, notebooks, pattern swatches etc etc by Elizabeth Forster, which has been donated to the museum in its entirety and is now being sorted and catalogued.
All hand knitted, we saw how much knitters were paid, could look closely at the pieces, see pictures in magazines and the actual garment. All the spinners were amazed, stunned even.


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

I can just see He Bear in something like these chamois leather lined silk breeches and matching jacket. Just look at the amount of fabric in the back of the coat. I think the low cut of the breeches will fit round his tummy wonderfully well.
Of course he would look equally good dressed like this man. They have ALL his clothes from baby through army and country gentleman until his last. Bespoke tailoring by the best in Norwich.
You can just see some of a Norwich shawl in the background
Many of the spinning ladies liked all the needlework accessories and patterns.

Love Izzy


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

What a simply AMAZING day you had, Izzy! Like the spinning ladies, I, too, am stunned, and I wasn't even there! I had not heard of Elizabeth Forster . So I did my research and found the most INTERESTING information. Here are the links I perused for anyone else interested. There is background info on her and some GORGEOUS, and stunningly INTRICATE, pictures of some more of her designs--ideas she came up with from her extensive travels and love of birds. The first link has comments at the bottom from two people who actually knew her. One worked for her. There's probably as much info in the comments as there is in the original blog.

The one with the interesting comments: http://barbaraknitsagain.blogspot.com/2011/04/elizabeth-forster-designer.html

Beautiful pictures here: http://barbaraknitsagain.blogspot.com/2014/10/the-elizabeth-forster-archive.html

http://barbaraknitsagain.blogspot.com/2012/04/designers-archive.html

http://knitonedesignone.blogspot.com/2012/06/elizabeth-forster-freelance-designer.html


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Izzy, there is NO DOUBT that *I* would MOST DEFINITELY put you in the JUDGE'S SEAT, dear one! And yes, seeing He Bear in those chamois lined silk pants/jacket would be "to die for"! I'm almost swooning myself at the thought!


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Ok LOL I still say that Wee Bear looks like He Bear. LOL Please let us know when Izzy is on her way to see mags1956
Love all the pictures and all that you have done. Thanks for everything.
Sue


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

Looks to be a final snuggle with my new friends.
The cats are only too pleased that I am leaving.
I will arrive at my new destination on Tuesday.

Looking back, there is so much in this area I have not visited, seals, traction engines, open gardens, the beaches, Newmarket(home of British horse racing with the National Stud) all the stately homes, Norwich and Framlingham castles more museums the "what to see in Norfolk" booklet is quite fat.
Is there a highlight? No probably not, apart from meeting all those bears and learning English.
Love Izzy


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

There's a lot to see in NC/SC too. Do Bears ever develop the "March Madness Syndrome?" It starts out with a slight itch for watching the games and ends with everyone screaming for their particular team. Great Exercise!! :-D


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

My, what a sweet parting group picture of the four of you bears. Good to see that The Bear has apparently learned her "place" when it comes to He Bear.  And she seems to have rather taken to Wee Bear. Of course, who wouldn't! 

I can certainly see why you are now passed out on the table, Izzy! And who could blame you if you decide just to leave all the packing to Cookie! I'm sure she won't leave anything behind because, hear-tell, she wouldn't want you coming back to get it! 

But even though you are obviously exhausted, I'm quite sure you wouldn't trade even one moment of the wonderful hospitality, not to mention the educational and modeling opportunites, that Spinningmary has afforded you! And none of us here would, either! I think I can safely say that we ALL have had the most luvvly-jubbly time "visiting" the Norwich and London area with you and Spinningmary! Good that you'll have a few days to hibernate in your box before you're up and at e'm at your next destination! Be sure to give Spinningmary an authentic BEAR HUG from all of us here as a big THANK YOU before you leave!

(The Sherpa/chair picture is too funny! LOVE He Bear's vest!)


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

Ok, let's get it clear, He Bear, being English, wears a vest under his shirt and a pullover or waistcoat over his shirt. He holds his trousers up with braces, The Bear might keep her stockings up with suspenders, knee socks are held up with garters. Baby Bear might wear a nappy at first, later she will learn to do a wee wee in her potty but she will never think of going potty when she is a big girl. 
It's all great fun and we do have a laugh with out American friends, especially over the spinning wheels and knitting needles.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Spinningmary said:


> Ok, let's get it clear, He Bear, being English, wears a vest under his shirt and a pullover or waistcoat over his shirt. He holds his trousers up with braces, The Bear might keep her stockings up with suspenders, knee socks are held up with garters. Baby Bear might wear a nappy at first, later she will learn to do a wee wee in her potty but she will never think of going potty when she is a big girl.
> It's all great fun and we do have a laugh with out American friends, especially over the spinning wheels and knitting needles.


 :shock: LOL


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

He came to us last night. Had a wonderful dinner (Deer chops)and a great time. Wish he could stay forever but has an agreement to be on the 'Today' Show on Monday.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

mmorris said:


> He came to us last night. Had a wonderful dinner (Deer chops)and a great time. Wish he could stay forever but has an agreement to be on the 'Today' Show on Monday.


I'm confused. Who is "he" who came to you last night?


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

On kp there is a subject called "A Bear Sighting." Seems like a stuffed bear and everyone is being hostess/host to their overnight guest. We had deer chops (his favorite food). We wanted him to spend a few days w/ us but he has the TV show ""Good Morning America" Being shown live on Monday! Hope this clears up confusion. Look on the non knitting area. You'll see it.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

mmorris said:


> On kp there is a subject called "A Bear Sighting." Seems like a stuffed bear and everyone is being hostess/host to their overnight guest. We had deer chops (his favorite food). We wanted him to spend a few days w/ us but he has the TV show ""Good Morning America" Being shown live on Monday! Hope this clears up confusion. Look on the non knitting area. You'll see it.


It doesn't clear the confusion up for me. The bear we are talking about in this particular thread,"A Bear Sighting," is currently in England and will be staying there for quite some time. She would not have been on Good Morning America. And this bear is a female named Izzy. Not everyone is hosting her--only those who signed up awhile back.

So I am still confused. Maybe there is another DIFFERENT thread that goes by the same name as this one?? I'll have to check, although my computer has been having a really tough time navigating KP lately, so I don't know if I'll be able to.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

mmorris said:


> On kp there is a subject called "A Bear Sighting." Seems like a stuffed bear and everyone is being hostess/host to their overnight guest. We had deer chops (his favorite food). We wanted him to spend a few days w/ us but he has the TV show ""Good Morning America" Being shown live on Monday! Hope this clears up confusion. Look on the non knitting area. You'll see it.


I am as confussed about this as everyone else as I don't know anything about it either. Hope it can be cleared up soon.
Thanks for looking into it Knitgogi


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Well, I did a search, and the only "A Bear Sighting" threads I could come up with are yours, watsie, so it's still a mystery. lol


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

knitgogi said:


> Well, I did a search, and the only "A Bear Sighting" threads I could come up with are yours, watsie, so it's still a mystery. lol


Thanks for looking this up for us. Now we wait to hear from Mags1956 to see when Izzy arrives is Stockport Cheshire and what her adventures will be there.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

watsie said:


> Thanks for looking this up for us. Now we wait to hear from Mags1956 to see when Izzy arrives is Stockport Cheshire and what her adventures will be there.


No problem. Looking forward to more adventures!


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

knitgogi said:


> No problem. Looking forward to more adventures!


I was told her expected arrival date is Tues. LOL So not to long of a wait. LOL


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

Dear Izzy,
We hope your journey North goes smoothly. As you see you have left a gap in our lives, but The Bear was soon slipping into her clubbing outfit and is off gadavanting, probably in the woods where teddy bears picnic. I will remain on the sofa, waiting patiently for some buttons.

Spinningmary went to to see Paddington at the Great Hockham village hall pop up cinema. She told me she was glad you were the perfect guest and did not cause any floods, fires or chaos as Paddington did.

With love,
He Bear xxx


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Spinningmary said:


> Dear Izzy,
> We hope your journey North goes smoothly. As you see you have left a gap in our lives, but The Bear was soon slipping into her clubbing outfit and is off gadavanting, probably in the woods where teddy bears picnic. I will remain on the sofa, waiting patiently for some buttons.
> 
> Spinningmary went to to see Paddington at the Great Hockham village hall pop up cinema. She told me she was glad you were the perfect guest and did not cause any floods, fires or chaos as Paddington did.
> ...


Bless your little bear heart, He Bear! The gap on the sofa is easy to see, while it is obvious that you are making a heroic effort to conceal the one in your heart. Sniff, sniff. Although it's not quite the same as actually being together in "bearson," at least with today's technology, you and Izzy will be able to see and communicate with one another at the touch of a button. I hope the two of you can take some comfort in that. ♥ ♥

By the way, I hope you warned The Bear that she had better watch herself in that splendiferous clubbing outfit! She could get more than she bargained for picnicking out in them thar woods!


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

knitgogi said:


> Bless your little bear heart, He Bear! The gap on the sofa is easy to see, while it is obvious that you are making a heroic effort to conceal the one in your heart. Sniff, sniff. Although it's not quite the same as actually being together in "bearson," at least with today's technology, you and Izzy will be able to see and communicate with one another at the touch of a button. I hope the two of you can take some comfort in that. ♥ ♥
> 
> By the way, I hope you warned The Bear that she had better watch herself in that splendiferous clubbing outfit! She could get more than she bargained for picnicking out in them thar woods!


I agree totaly!! :thumbup: :thumbup: 
I am so glad that Izzy's a much better behaved bear than Paddington. Hopefully we will hear that she has arrived at Mags real soon.
He Bear and The Bear are looking great although a bit sad without their friend Izzy but I am sure that The Bear is glad to have He Bear all to herself again. LOL


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Just got a PM from Mags that Izzy did arrive on Tuesday and is getting aquanted with her new host. We should be hearing from her soon I am sure.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

watsie said:


> Just got a PM from Mags that Izzy did arrive on Tuesday and is getting aquanted with her new host. We should be hearing from her soon I am sure.


Had been wondering about Izzy. Thanks for the update, watsie.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-329358-1.html

Here are Izzy's latest escapades


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

lifeline said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-329358-1.html
> 
> Here are Izzy's latest escapades


Thank you so much Lifeline for posting the link.
I am glad to see that Izzy is ajusting to her new family. Looks like she will be kept busy with the two adorable little boys. Tell Mags to please post your adventures here and we all look forward to seeing what your up to.
Love Mom


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi Izzy,
Just wondering what you've been up to???
Love
Mom


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

Hello Izzy.
The ladies at museum spinning were asking after you and Baby Bear today. You have quite a few fans here! Hope you are getting the warm sunshine we are having here. 
xx


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

I have not heard how she and wee bear are doing either. Hope we hear something soon.
Mom


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi Izzy & Wee Bear Mom here wandering if you where bad and are in a time out as we have not heard from you. I could use a little cheering up as I spent several hours in the emergency room last night after falling on the slippery steps and fracturing a bone in my right ankle. Could you please pop on and just let us know that all is ok with you and Wee Bear.

Thanks 
Mom


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Sorry to hear of your accident, watsie! Waiting in an ER is such a "pain" just in itself, and then the real pain on top of that makes it even worse--or maybe I should say that the other way around, but I'm sure you know what I mean. Do hope you're doing better physically today and that Izzy can cheer you up a bit. Are you in a boot? A cast? Crutches?


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

I am in a boot and am to stay off and elevated for 1 week to start with. But have to keep the boot for 4 - 6 weeks. It is achy today but at least I have an adjustable bed and can keep it elevated more comfortably that way. Plus I borrowed a scooter to get around in as I don't have the balance or the strength to feel safe with the crutches. Thanks for the well wishes.
Sue


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

That's rough and will take time.
On the bright side think of all the additions to your Bear family you can create while off your feet, clothes, accessories, furniture, a cottage....................
I'm going to see if I can find the piece about a knitted bike and send you the link it is Knit 1 bike 1 around Scotland.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Spinningmary said:


> That's rough and will take time.
> On the bright side think of all the additions to your Bear family you can create while off your feet, clothes, accessories, furniture, a cottage....................
> I'm going to see if I can find the piece about a knitted bike and send you the link it is Knit 1 bike 1 around Scotland.


That sounds like fun thanks. I am almost done with the parts for another bear so soon I will be ready to stuff and sew. LOL


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Izzy Bear here or should I say Maxine as re-named by my new family's grandson Harvey. I have been having a very busy time, and sometimes I am so glad when it is bedtime and I have some peace in my own room.
These are some of the things I have watched and been involved in:- Helping Harvey with his Easter Egg Hunt, that was fun making sure he didn't miss any or try eating them without the grown-ups knowing. He was looked after by his Nannie every day during the school holidays and he loved taking Tazz for a walk or run every day. Harvey liked to carry me for a while too, but then he wanted to kick his football or play on the slide. One day he took me down the slide with him, and I even had a go in a swing. What fun that was, if only he hadn't pushed me so high.
I have also been along and watched Harvey during his swimming lessons. He is learning how to swim on his front and his back and still has one strange looking circle thing on each arm. I have also been cuddled by Harvey's younger brother Blake, and licked by Tazz (didn't enjoy that at all) strange way to say Hello.
Harvey is now back at school and I have seen all his friends and been given lots of cuddles from them too. 
I have also been to a Girl Guide meeting as my adopted mother runs a Guide Unit. Oh what a noise those girls make from chattering to laughing and running around. They seem to have fun though and spent the evening catching up with stories of their holidays and then outside in the sunshine playing games like Man-Hunt and Hide-n-Seek.
I have also travelled on a very long car journey, some 250 miles to visit Mother-in-Law, who is very old. She made a fuss of me and wanted to know all about me and where I have been travelling.
This household wake up very early, alarm goes off at 5.50am every morning during the week, far too early for me. I leave the house at 6.45am 2 mornings a week as my Mother looks after her grandsons and I travel with her. The other days I get to watch her as she looks after the house and garden and I go with her daily to take Tazz for a walk. What a character that Tazz is, he barks and barks to go on his walk and does not stop until his lead goes on, and if he does not think he has been out long enough or had a good run, he likes to try and pull Mother back or plays tug with his lead. He is a naughty boy! There is another creature around who looks a bit strange. His name is Carlos, a bearded dragon, but I can't see a beard. He eats salad, insects called locusts and wriggly things called worms. He lives in a glass thing, that is always warm. 
I have heard my Mother talk about Guide Camp this coming weekend so I guess I will be going with her. Sounds like there will be lots of noisy girls around, so not much rest or sleep for me!
I will let you know how I get on next week, hope you are all keeping well and sending healing wishes for Mother's broken ankle. Hope that she is not in pain.
Signing off for now Izzy (Maxine) Bear x


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Thank you so very much for letting us know what Izzy (Maxine) has been doing. It sounds like you have all been very busy with small children and family and that you have been having a grand time. 
Thanks for the well wishes and the pain pills are working fine. LOL
Hope to hear from you again soon. 
Love
Mom


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

I just saw the Dr for my ankle and he took more x-rays. Didn't like what he saw. I will have surgery on the 7th of May to put in a plate and screws. I also tor the ligament. So until next Thursday I am ordered to stay in bed with my leg above my head to get the swelling to go down.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

watsie said:


> I just saw the Dr for my ankle and he took more x-rays. Didn't like what he saw. I will have surgery on the 7th of May to put in a plate and screws. I also tor the ligament. So until next Thursday I am ordered to stay in bed with my leg above my head to get the swelling to go down.


Oh my goodness!! I am SO sorry! Sure hope the pain meds are still working well! Will be praying that your surgery goes without a hitch and that you will then be on your way to a speedy recovery. I guess you'll have to do PT afterwards??


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

knitgogi said:


> Oh my goodness!! I am SO sorry! Sure hope the pain meds are still working well! Will be praying that your surgery goes without a hitch and that you will then be on your way to a speedy recovery. I guess you'll have to do PT afterwards??


He said it will be several months. And there will by PT. I guess I get to spend my time dressing Bears and making more LOL. I just posted the newest one in the picture thread.
Thanks for the Prayer's I am sure they will help.


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Oh no Mum, so sorry to hear this. Please get better soon. Love from Maxine (Izzy) xxx


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

The Bear and He Bear are sending big hugs to help the swelling go down.
They are asking to go and visit to give them in person. I have said no, very firmly, they are not to be getting ideas of sailing away in any sort of boat.
However I notice the garden has become a boatyard, Viking longboat in progress so they might yet take to the high seas..........


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Spinningmary said:


> The Bear and He Bear are sending big hugs to help the swelling go down.
> They are asking to go and visit to give them in person. I have said no, very firmly, they are not to be getting ideas of sailing away in any sort of boat.
> However I notice the garden has become a boatyard, Viking longboat in progress so they might yet take to the high seas..........


Thank you The Bear and He Bear for the Hugs they are greatly appreciated but like your mum say's don't be sailing away. The sea is a very dangerous place to be and we all need to know that you are safe. I am hanging in there and staying down with my leg up as I am told to and the swelling must be going down as it is starting to hurt more. So I will be fine. Your long boat is turning out beautifully and like your mum said the prow is a bit scary. Is it suppose to be a badger? Thanks for the pictures.
Sue


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

It is supposed to be a fearsome dragon!


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Spinningmary said:


> The Bear and He Bear are sending big hugs to help the swelling go down.
> They are asking to go and visit to give them in person. I have said no, very firmly, they are not to be getting ideas of sailing away in any sort of boat.
> However I notice the garden has become a boatyard, Viking longboat in progress so they might yet take to the high seas..........


Wow! That is one FINE Viking longboat you've got going on there, Spinningmary! LOVE the knitted sea monster, too! Who is helping those mischievous bears build the boat, anyway? Don't tell me you do woodworking as well as spinning, dying, knitting, etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. !!!!! Can't wait to see the finished product!

I do miss seeing He Bear and The Bear, especially He Bear, as I admit Izzy (Maxine) was not the only female to have a crush on him.  Good to hear of their latest adventure, though. Perhaps you could sneak a shot of them working or playing or practicing their getaway on the boat! 

That being said, I also miss seeing Izzy Maxine, too. Maybe mags will be able to post another picture of her with her adorable little human friends soon.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Spinningmary said:


> It is supposed to be a fearsome dragon!


He sure looks fearsome to me! I knew it was whatever kind of monster type thing they put on those boats, but I couldn't remember if they were dragons or what.


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

No, I am not allowed anywhere near the workshop other to announce meals so no woodworking for me. Husband made the boat hull ready for one of the spinning ladies to knit a skin for it and a wonderful collection of shields. 
Not sure what stage it is at, I am supposed to be knitting the stern post but have been distracted, other projects managed to get in the way.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Spinningmary said:


> No, I am not allowed anywhere near the workshop other to announce meals so no woodworking for me. Husband made the boat hull ready for one of the spinning ladies to knit a skin for it and a wonderful collection of shields.
> Not sure what stage it is at, I am supposed to be knitting the stern post but have been distracted, other projects managed to get in the way.


Oh my! It sounds as though it will be amazing when it's done! Can't wait to see it! Very talented husband you have there!


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

I am back home now. Surgery went well stayed over night at the hospital. For now until the 15th I am still non weight baring so am still down with the leg up. Will know more after my Dr visit on the 15th and the stitches come out.

So miss Izzy (Maxine) what have you been up to?? Would love to hear from you and see some pictures of where you have been. We miss you.
Love Mom


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

Good to hear you are back home, and good luck with a speedy recovery.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Puppies101 said:


> Good to hear you are back home, and good luck with a speedy recovery.


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

I just happened to notice this clever traveling bear (5/24/15). I will bookmark it so I can follow it. I see it is up to 52 pages this morning. The post by watsie this morning will bring many more followers. Thanks, watsie!


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

LindaLu said:


> I just happened to notice this clever traveling bear (5/24/15). I will bookmark it so I can follow it. I see it is up to 52 pages this morning. The post by watsie this morning will bring many more followers. Thanks, watsie!


Your welcome. I have not heard much from her current host so I hope she gets sent on to the next one on time and we will see and hear more from her.


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi there Mum, what a time I have been having here. So much to tell, firstly I went camping in a tent. Unfortunately it was rather a wet weekend but lots of adults and girl guides to look after me. The girls had a good time and I was able to watch them cooking on open fires, making things from wood, boating, making bracelets walking and lots of talking and singing. Downside was the noise from the airplanes, apparently the campsite was right underneath the flight path for Manchester Airport. 
I have been on lots of walks with Tazz and Blake and seen cows with their calves in the fields. What a funny sight they are at times. It is very noisy on these walks too, again because of the airplanes. The field is very close to the airport and the planes are very low in the sky. The cows do not seem to mind though. 
I have met lots of children when Harvey has been going to school and it has been very difficult to make sure that I don't get taken to another home. 
Hope that you are keeping well and I will get to see you soon.
Love from Maxine (Izzy)


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

Good to hear from you Maxine/izzy. 
We think you went off to a Girl Guide camp when it rained so much, soon we are going to be taken to a Trefoil Guild activity day at the Bidwell Centre at Two Mile Bottom. Will try and get Spinningmary to send photos of us by the campfire. Actually she is going to be inside organising woolie crafts.
Enjoy the Bank Holiday weekend, it is bound to rain!
Love The Bear and He Bear. xx


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Yes, it rained nearly all weekend. The guides were in Big Bell Tents which were hired and were put up on the Friday by the site crew. The adults all managed to get their tents before it rained and before the Guides started arriving. Rained most of Saturday and heavy rain overnight. Sunday was damp and wet to start, brightened up in the afternoon, but then had thunderstorm and then sunny for a bit. Monday awoke to glorious sunshine, so at least the tents had a chance to dry before striking camp. All in all a good weekend. What's camping without getting wet?


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi Maxine/Izzy,

So glad to hear from you and to find out why we have not heard from you. Playing out in the woods is always fun and of course there are no computers to write home on. LOL I am also glad to hear that you had a good time even if it did rain. At least your home now safe and dry. We look forward to seeing your pictures from your camp out. Do you have anything special planed before heading off to your new host? Please let us know when you get back in your box and are on your way to your next visit with Lifeline in Croudon Surrey.
Take care and hope to hear from you soon.
Love
Mom


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi Mom, I arrived at Lifeline's place on Thursday, sorry I've not been on to let you know sooner....we've been busy. When I arrived Lifeline didn't hear me at the door, she was busy at her sewing machine. Fortunately ds#2 heard and let me in. I was very excited to learn that on Friday we were off to the coast overnight, so I had to pack my overnight bag. Mr Lifeline was going on a 100 mile bike ride on Saturday which is why we were going away.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Here I am on the bed in the B&B where we were staying.
We had a lovely day at a place called Christchurch while Mr Lifeline went on his ride. Unfortunately we didn't make it to the coast as Lifeline found out there was a car event going on and she wasn't interested in that!
Lifeline found a lovely yarn shop and a fabric shop, it was great to have a look around. It was an historic town, we found a ducking stool. Fortunately it wasn't in use so I didn't get a ducking :-D 
Here is a ruin that we saw.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Mr Lifeline had a good bike ride, we got back to pick him up in time to see him cycle over the finish line. He was very pleased to have finished, but was feeling very sore and was glad of a soak in the bath when we got home.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi Izzy,

I am so glad that you and Wee Bear arrived at Lifeline's safely and are already haveing some fun outings. I hope that Mr Lifeline has recovered from his long bike ride. The ruins are really cool. But what is a ducking stool? It sounds like there is a story to go with this. 

We look forward to hearing more of your adventures.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

So wonderful to see and hear from you, Izzy!    You're looking great, and it sounds like you are already off to a great time with Lifeline and her family! Love the old ruin. Looks like it could have been a church. 

A 100 mile bike ride! WOW! Hats off to Mr. Lifeline!


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

watsie said:


> Hi Izzy,
> 
> But what is a ducking stool? It sounds like there is a story to go with this.


Wondered the same myself, and oh my, look what I found from http://www.britannica.com/EBchecked/topic/1333754/cucking-and-ducking-stools!

"Cucking and ducking stools, a method of punishment by means of humiliation, beating, or death. The cucking stool (also known as a scolding stool or a stool of repentance) was in most cases a commode or toilet, placed in public view, upon which the targeted person was forced to situsually by restraint, and often while being paraded through the town. *The consequences of the ducking stool were far more severe. In use in England by the 17th century, the apparatus consisted of a wooden or iron armchair onto which the culprit was strapped. The chair was attached to a long wooden beam, usually located alongside a pond or river, and was lowered into the water. Repeated duckings routinely proved fatal, the victim dying of shock or drowning.*" :shock: :shock: :shock:

Pictures: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cucking_stool


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

knitgogi said:


> Wondered the same myself, and oh my, look what I found from http://www.britannica.com/EBchecked/topic/1333754/cucking-and-ducking-stools!
> 
> "Cucking and ducking stools, a method of punishment by means of humiliation, beating, or death. The cucking stool (also known as a scolding stool or a stool of repentance) was in most cases a commode or toilet, placed in public view, upon which the targeted person was forced to situsually by restraint, and often while being paraded through the town. *The consequences of the ducking stool were far more severe. In use in England by the 17th century, the apparatus consisted of a wooden or iron armchair onto which the culprit was strapped. The chair was attached to a long wooden beam, usually located alongside a pond or river, and was lowered into the water. Repeated duckings routinely proved fatal, the victim dying of shock or drowning.*" :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> Pictures: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cucking_stool


Thanks for putting up all this info. One thing it said on the plaque was that it would often be used on gossips as a form of humiliation. :|


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Izzy is having a quiet day today in preparation for coming to school with me this week. I think Izzy and the children are going to be learning from each other this week :thumbup:


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

lifeline said:


> Thanks for putting up all this info. One thing it said on the plaque was that it would often be used on gossips as a form of humiliation. :|


You're quite welcome. Figured you were busy enough, and I enjoy a bit of research. 

Wow! That's a mighty harsh punishment for gossiping since it often resulted in much more than just humiliation! :shock:


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

lifeline said:


> Izzy is having a quiet day today in preparation for coming to school with me this week. I think Izzy and the children are going to be learning from each other this week :thumbup:


Can't wait to hear about THAT! And maybe pictures?


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks Knitgogi for posting the history of the ducking chair. This is quite interesting. Now Izzy remember your manners and no sassing or gossiping. I don't think you would like a turn in that dunking chair. LOL Have a great time going to school this week and teaching the children about where you have been. We look forward to your many stories and pictures.
Love 
Mom


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello to everyone. Lifeline apologises for me not giving you an update. Lifeline hasn't been very well, first of all she just thought she was tired after going back to school from the half term break. But then on Friday she could hardly get out of bed. She's feeling a lot better today.

I a lovely time visiting her class, but they are very noisy so I won't visit too much. They loved seeing me and hearing all about my travels. Lifeline says I can go back again but thinks I need a little break first.

On Friday when lifeline was in bed her DD looked after me. I'm so glad she did, it was such a warm day so she got me out of that cosy jumper and put me into my summer clothes. I was so glad I think I would have melted otherwise, now it's gone cool again so I'm longing for the jumper again. Lifeline says it's this crazy British summer.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

You look smashing in your summer outfit, Izzy! I understand completely about those British summers, though, as Tennessee summers, winters, falls, and springs can ALL go back and forth on the turn of a dime. It can be 20-30 degrees one day in winter, for instance, and the next day be up in the balmy 70's, which can be a nice break from the cold, but it also creates a perfect setting for tornadic activity, if we happen to get rain. 

Glad you had a nice visit at school, and so glad that Lifeline is feeling better today!


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi Izzy, 
So glad that you had a fun time in school with the children. Your looking good in your summer outfit. You would be happy to have it on here as well the last couple of days have been in the upper 80's and some places made it all the way up to 90. It is suppose to cool down some again soon.

We will keep Lifeline in our prayers for a quick healing. Hope she get feeling better soon.

Take Care
Mom


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi izzy,
We thought you would like an update in what's happening in Norfolk. 
The peregrine falcon chicks which hatched up on the spire of Norwich Cathedral are just about ready to fly. They have their own web page.
Remember we saw a naked dragon? He and all his buddies are now out and about, see some of them on go go dragons.

Spinningmary has neglected us. We might be taken to Baylham rare breeds farm at the weekend when she goes to spin. She says we are not going to the Royal Norfolk Show,she will be too busy with the Wall of Wool in the Rare Breeds Survival Trust marquee to watch us. It would be good if any of your friends visiting could look in and tell us about it.

So sorry to hear your host has been unwell, hope she, and everyone else out there, are now getting better. We Bears really do manage to stay fit.

Love The Bear and He Bear.

PS is Wee Bear doing ok?


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi Izzy,

How are you doing? I get to walk now with crutches Yah no more having to stay home all the time I can now do steps!!!! I'm freeeee Can't tell I have cabin fever now can you.....

I have been busy making Tiny Bears I am about to finish #12 I think.

So what have you been up to? Hope to hear from you soon.
Love
Mom


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

watsie said:


> Hi Izzy,
> 
> How are you doing? I get to walk now with crutches Yah no more having to stay home all the time I can now do steps!!!! I'm freeeee Can't tell I have cabin fever now can you.....
> 
> ...


Hi I am really glad you get to walk with out the crutches now. It must be a relief to get out.

I have been busy with the children at lifeline's school. Today we went for a trip to a butterfly experience. Here is a link http://www.nhm.ac.uk/visit/exhibitions/sensational-butterflies.html it was a great day, the butterflies kept landing on us, it tickled. But it was really hot in there and we were all relieved to get out into the fresh air. We then went here http://nhm.ac.uk/visit-us/galleries/red-zone/earth-hall/index.html to the earth hall. You can see the escalator in the link going up to that globe. It was very high, lifeline didn't feel very well at the top, she thought she was going to have a vertigo attack but a bottle of water helped.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi Izzy,

I am still on the crutches but I can now put weight on the bad ankle so I can have balance and can move around better. 

It sounds like you had a fun field trip with the kids and got to learn some cool stuff. Glad that you had a great time.
Mom


----------



## ragosto (Jun 25, 2013)

Thank you watsie for thinking of sending your bear around most of North America and UK. I am glad you are walking better. I thank you all who took care of the bear and showed so many interesting places I might want to visit. This natural history museum seems like a place I would love to visit. 
Roselyn


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

ragosto said:


> Thank you watsie for thinking of sending your bear around most of North America and UK. I am glad you are walking better. I thank you all who took care of the bear and showed so many interesting places I might want to visit. This natural history museum seems like a place I would love to visit.
> Roselyn


Thank you for your kind comments. It is always nice to hear that someone is enjoying this project. Part of my reason for doing this is to bring a little joy into the lives of others who can not travel and may wish to see part of our world.

Thanks again
Sue


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Just got word that Izzy has arrived safely with the ushag in the Isle of Man.

I am sure we will be seeing and hearing from her soon.

As for me I am starting to get around a bit better and can now do a few steps with out the walking boot and the crutches but for the most part still use at least one crutch with the boot. My next Dr apt will be the 22nd so am working on strengthening. I have PT twice a week for a couple of weeks yet. Thanks for all your well wishes.
Sue


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

watsie said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just got word that Izzy has arrived safely with the ushag in the Isle of Man.
> 
> ...


Looking forward to hearing from Izzy. Thanks for the update.

My goodness! You certainly have really had a time of it, bless your heart! Seems so slow! But very glad you're doing at least a bit better getting around. I guess the old adage still applies: "Slow and steady wins the race." Hang in there. Hopefully, it won't be that much longer before this is all just a faded memory. Sending big "bear" hug your way.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Thank you so very much. You hug made me feel much better as I sit here with my foot in the air and ice on it. Just spent 4 days at a convention and it is a little swollen. But I was good and spent most of the time with it up and on ice. Each day I am able to walk on it more and am doing small trips around the house or hotel without the crutches. I am getting better. 
Thanks again
Sue


----------



## ushag (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi Everyone! Well, I've arrived in the Isle of Man - too late for the TT Races, but they go so fast that might be a bit scary! Cath, John, Alice and Jim seem lovely, and they have 2 cats to keep me company. One of the cats doesn't have a tail! She tells me that's normal because she's a Manx cat. 

I did arrive in time for Alice's Prom though - her and her friends looked so beautiful! Cath took a picture of me with her. She's going to post it soon.

Anyway, I'm going to have some breakfast, so, I'll write again soon x


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

So glad you arrived safely, Izzy. Really looking forward to seeing your prom picture--make that Alice's prom picture, but maybe one day you'll have your own prom! 

By the way, ushag's black and white kitties in her avatar are certainly love-ly and look quite love-ing, as well! I'm sure you're going to have a wonderful time with the whole family!


----------



## ushag (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi again! What a time I'm having here. ushag (or Cath, as she's really called) took me to a place called Port St Mary yesterday, to the "Deep South Festival". There was music of all kinds, and traditional dancing, and ice cream! There was also some very sxary lions and a dragon, that were dancing with some people, who were very good a Kung Fu. We watched their display, and then we went to watch Alice performing - do you know she sings and plays guitar! Its a big week here this week - Manx National Week. Today is Tynwald Day, which is a celebration of Manx history and the Manx nation, and their government, which, Cath tells me, has been in existance for over 1000 years! There's a fair tomorrow they're taking me to, and Cath's son Jim will be doing a display there with his karate club. There may even be Vikings! Hope it doesn't rain! Here's some pictures for you. Here's Alice and me on Prom night


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Alice looks stunning in her prom gown! And what a talented young lady, as well!

I'm so happy that you are having such an exciting time with ushag's family, Izzy! Wow! And thank you for the bit of historical explanation. It piqued my interest to know more, and now I also understand the significance of ushag's having a Manx kitty!  Vikings? Oooh, that might be a little scary, but you are one brave and experienced traveling bear, so I'm sure you can handle anything that comes your way. I'm hoping you might even get a glimpse of a fairy while you're in the Isle of Man.

Here is a link for anyone else interested in learning more about where you are: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isle_of_Man


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

What a beautiful young lady. Sounds like your having a wonderful time Izzy. We look forward to hearing and seeing more of your adventures.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks for the link to the history. It is always fun to learn more about the places that Izzy is visiting.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi Izzy,

How are you doing? What did you do for the 4th of July? What have you been up to? We are all missing you. Hope to hear from you soon.
Mom


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

watsie said:


> Hi Izzy,
> 
> How are you doing? What did you do for the 4th of July? What have you been up to? We are all missing you. Hope to hear from you soon.
> Mom


I doubt they celebrate the 4th in Isle of Man.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

I didn't think so but thought I would ask to see what she is up to. LOL It has been a while since we have heard from her. Was wondering if we need to send out a search party. LOL


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

watsie said:


> I didn't think so but thought I would ask to see what she is up to. LOL It has been a while since we have heard from her. Was wondering if we need to send out a search party. LOL


Oh dear! "Have you seen this bear?" (Insert picture here.) LOL

Well, she's gone missing before and always shows back up. She's one resourceful bear, so I'm sure we'll see her soon.


----------



## ushag (Dec 20, 2011)

Sorry I haven't been in touch recently - It's been all go! I'm very well thank you! Here on the Isle of Man, they celebrate on the 5th of July, so I did too. Well, we all tried to but as it was rather wet, plans were changed. I went to Tynwald Fair with the family, but as it was so wet lots of things got cancelled, including Jim's karate display. We did see lots of rather wet posh people though. We didn't go hunting for vikings as wet vikings can be a bit grumpy. 

I did go to a music event called the Deep South Festival, as Alice was playing there. She's rather good! I took some bearlfies, and the family took some of me too. There were some people doing Kung Fu and they had two lions and a dragon! I hid, but Cath said they were friendly, so I watched. Here's some pictures ( I hope!)


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

Looks like everyone had fun, thanks for sharing.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Puppies101 said:


> Looks like everyone had fun, thanks for sharing.


Yes! Adorable pictures! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi Izzy 
Sounds like you are having a grand time other than it being to wet to do all the things you want to do.

We all look forward to seeing them.

We are so glad that you did not tangle with the Vikings. Dad said they don't have to be wet to be Grumpy as that is how they are all the time. LOL


----------



## ushag (Dec 20, 2011)

We had a great time thanks. I forgot to tell you they have steam trains! Cath said we'll go on one in the summer holidays! We can go to the beach at Port Erin and eat ice cream! She said she'll make me a bearkini too! Here's a picture of the train from the Deep South site.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Love all the pictures Thanks


----------



## ushag (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi again! I've got a little more time tonight, so I'll tell you a bit more. I've been hanging out at home with Igor, the terrible twins and the cats while everyone's been at work or school. I'll ask Cath to take some photos of me with them and post them. By the way, Igor and the twins are knitted gargoyles. And today, Igor was very kind to me. Normally, Igor goes to Jim's swim meets to support him, but today, he let me go instead. It was very exciting! And VERY hot too! Not to mention noisy! Everyone was clapping and shouting, and there were vuvuzellas and air horns! I shouted and clapped so much I've got a sore throat and my paws hurt too! Some of those swimmers were so fast I wondered if they had motors! Jim did very well - he got 5 PBs (personal bests!) from 8 swims, and ended up competing in 5 relays too! 13 races in one day! And he got medals too - 3 bronze, 1 silver and 2 gold! He was the youngest member of 2 of the relay teams as well! I was also lucky enough to see the IOM Special Olympic Swim Team. They swam twice today to get times. Some of them are going to Los Angeles next week to the Special Olympics there. If anyone is going, give them a cheer from me! And you know what else - when they came out and were introduced everyone in the place clapped and cheered, and all the swimmers stood and clapped! It was very moving! 

Here's some pics from today -


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

Congrats to Jim for all the medals. Sounds like you had a great day.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Swim meets can be such fun, Izzy! How kind of Igor to let you have this experience! Hearing your story brings back sweet memories for me. My son used to do competitive swimming, and we loved going to the meets. We still have his big box of medals and trophies. 

Sounds like Jim did a whiz bang job today! Tell him knitgogi from Tennessee USA sends her congratulations!


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

A big Congrats to Jim on all his medals. He worked very hard for all of them.

Great pictures and what a fun day you have had. Thanks for sharing it with us.

Love Mom


----------



## ushag (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi Mom

Just a quickie to let you know how I'm getting on. I've had a quieter day today as Cath is back at work for the week. We've been on a steam train, two Victorian electric trams and, of course, buses. We've been to beaches, up the Island's only mountain, watched a carnival - we've been busy! Cath took lots of photos and we'll put them up soon, together with more details of what we've been doing. I still haven't seen any Vikings or Themselves yet. Cath's making me a jumper as the weather's turned a bit cold.

I'll let you know more soon - can't ait to share the photos!

Love, Izzy x


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

ushag said:


> Hi Mom
> 
> Just a quickie to let you know how I'm getting on. I've had a quieter day today as Cath is back at work for the week. We've been on a steam train, two Victorian electric trams and, of course, buses. We've been to beaches, up the Island's only mountain, watched a carnival - we've been busy! Cath took lots of photos and we'll put them up soon, together with more details of what we've been doing. I still haven't seen any Vikings or Themselves yet. Cath's making me a jumper as the weather's turned a bit cold.
> 
> ...


Wow, Izzy! You wore me out just reading about everything you've done! You must need a well-deserved rest now! Can't wait to see all the pictures!!!!! What a lucky bear you are!


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Wow Izzy sounds like you have been having a grand time!! We look forward to seeing all the pictures. I was just thinking about you last night. Thanks for reading my mind and posting.


----------



## ushag (Dec 20, 2011)

25th July 2015

This was Jim's last week at primary school, so it's been a funny week. Cath's been working for most of it so I've been at home with Alice (who is at home as she's finished her GCSE's  they're exams and they sound really hard!) and my new friends. Here's some pictures with Igor and the twins, and with Tom. Cath hasn't got one with Millie and me yet - she's taken to sleeping on the table, usually on top of anything that's already there. They both like to curl up on any papers you're reading too!

Jim is really looking forward to going to high school, although he's not looking forward to having to play rugby!


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

What absolutely and fantastically ADORABLE friends (Igor, the twins, and Tom) you have there, Izzy! What astounding creativity it took for whoever it was (ushag?) to come up with the idea and patterns to create Igor and the twins! Igor looks HUGE! Tom is one beautiful feline, by the way! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm delighted to see you have made friends with another white cat.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

ushag said:


> 25th July 2015
> 
> This was Jim's last week at primary school, so it's been a funny week. Cath's been working for most of it so I've been at home with Alice (who is at home as she's finished her GCSE's  they're exams and they sound really hard!) and my new friends. Here's some pictures with Igor and the twins, and with Tom. Cath hasn't got one with Millie and me yet - she's taken to sleeping on the table, usually on top of anything that's already there. They both like to curl up on any papers you're reading too!
> 
> Jim is really looking forward to going to high school, although he's not looking forward to having to play rugby!


Izzy you are sure do have some interesting new friends. LOL Igor and the twins are adorable. It looks like your having a great time and we look forward to seeing some more of your adventure.

Love
Mom


----------



## ushag (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi Mom

More to tell, while I have a bit of time before bed. Cath said to say thank you to everyone for their lovely comments about Igor and the twins, and to let you know that she made them from patterns from Ravelry. She's still going to try to get a photo of me and Millie together. Meanwhile - here's another update 

1st August 2015

First week of the school holidays! Cath was working for the first 2 days, so I hung out with Alice and Jim. And then, on the 29th, it was Jim's 11th birthday! He got a rather funky kite in the shape of a jet from John and Cath and they're getting him a laptop for him to go to his new school (and for gaming!) at the weekend. Alice got him a new funky water bottle in the shape of a fire extinguisher! It's called a thirst extinguisher! She also got him some chocolates! Yum! However, because he's dedicated, he did 2 hours swim training that night! No wonder he's fast! Because he was training on his birthday, Jim had his party on the following day at a place called LaserBlast. You run around in the dark shooting at each other with laser guns  it sounded a bit too scary for me so Jim said I could stay home if I wanted. They did save me some cake though!

On the following day we got the bus to Ramsey. Ramsey's a town in the north of the Island. It was a bit cold and windy though. We had a little wander on the beach, and collected some stones and shells because they were very pretty. I got to keep some of them too! We walked back to the town though Mooragh Park. We walked past the boating lake and watched people sailing.

We had a little wander through the town and came on this statue. It's called When I Grow Up and its a child dressed as a member of a Lifeboat crew/ Did you know the the Lifeboat service was started on the Isle of Man? A man called Sir William Hillary saw ships sinking in Douglas Bay from his home on Douglas Head, and decided to do something about it, so he built a small castle on St Mary's Isle so that shipwrecked sailors could shelter there and organised and equipped boats and volunteer crews who would be prepared to rescue people. To this day, everyone who crews a Lifeboat is a volunteer and the service is a charity paid for entirely by public contributions! What amazing people! Here's a link abut him - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_Hillary
and here's a link to the R.N.L.I. Website - http://rnli.org/Pages/default.aspx

What a week! I'm quite exhausted. Alice has another gig at the weekend. She's playing with Soundcheck at Peel Carnival on Sunday  I can't wait!


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Heading out the door for a day or two and no time to read your latest adventures. Will look forward to catching up when I get back! Great pics! Thank you, Izzy and ushag!


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Beautiful pictures thank. Tell Jim we say happy birthday and wish him luck in his swimming events. 

Glad to see and hear of you fun adventures and look forward to hearing and seeing more.
Mom


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

I enjoyed the story about the Lifeboat Service, Izzy! You are so good at collecting and relaying interesting information! You look quite at home on the beach watching boats, by the way. Glad Jim had such a wonderful, rollicking birthday and that they saved you some cake!


----------



## ushag (Dec 20, 2011)

9th August 2015

Another busy week! Because Cath works part-time they cram as much as they can into days off (and in between the rain too!).

On Sunday we went to Peel Carnival as Alice was playing down there with Soundcheck. I like Peel! There's a beautiful sandy beach, a ruined castle and a fab ice-cream shop! There were beautiful flags on the beach and they'd turned the lamp posts into giant flowers!

There were acrobats, and another Lion Dog! There were also some very scary giants, but Cath told me they were just huge puppets!

I saw another bear in a car in the parade too!

Alice played a song with her friend Callum, and then did some songs on her own. She was very good! We watched the other Soundcheck bands  some of them were really loud! Great fun though. Cath said if I liked watching bands I could go with them to Wales to a music festival called the Green Man. I'm a bit excited about that too! Cath's made me a jumper as it gets a bit cold in the Black Mountains! Here's some pictures of Alice and her musician friends too at the bottom of this post.

And yes  the last band is an all-girl band! And they're really good too. Don't worry though Mom. I'm not going to dye my fur or get a tattoo!

On Monday we went to Port Erin on a steam train! It was great! 

It was rattly, and noisy, but really great fun! The station at Port Erin was fab! Lots of polished wood  very Victorian.

We had lunch in a lovely little cafe where the menu was in English and Manx. It was right on the beach and next to a little lighthouse

The next day, Tuesday, we got an electric tram to Laxey, and then got another one up Snaefell, which is the Island's only mountain. There's a cafe at the top and we went for cake and hot chocolate, We needed it too  it was so windy that we all nearly blew away! We went past the Laxey Wheel on the way up  did you know it's the world's largest working water wheel, and she's called the Lady Isabella. Such a lot in such a small place! Snaefell is Viking for snow mountain. I still haven't seen any Vikings yet. 

And just in case we still can't find one  here's a Viking Cath photographed last year  he's her friend Eric (and he taught Jim to scuba dive too)

On Wednesday, Cath took me to work to meet her workmates. They're a nice bunch, but my how busy! The phone and counter bell didn't stop all day! Busy busy busy. 

And here's me with her workmate Ness - She knits, spins (wool  silly), does cross-stitch and quilts. What a talented lady! And she's got really long green hair just like a mermaid! 

It's a really busy office  the phones never stop  but everyone was cheerful and just got on with their jobs.

Phew. I'm exhausted! What a week. Well the family are getting their clothes etc together for going away to Wales to a music festival called the Green Man next week. I'm going too! Cath's made me a jumper because she says it gets cold there. See you soon xxx


----------



## ushag (Dec 20, 2011)

Oops- my post must be so long I couldn't add any more pics!

Here's the rest :-D


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm really enjoying seeing the pictures of life in the IOM. I went there during the TT races many years ago when I was still at school.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks Izzy and Cath for the lovely pictures. Looks like your having a wonderful time. Now your off to Wales no less. What a wonderful adventure you are having!!!! We all look forward to the stories and pictures of Wales. 

I still did not see the Viking though. LOL But the Lion dogs are cool. 

Take Care
Love Mom


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you for telling us about all your adventures, and for all the pictures. I know I will never be able to travel abroad so this is really exciting to see these pictures.
Thanks again.


----------



## ushag (Dec 20, 2011)

Oops again! Silly me - how could I forget Eric! I didn't get to meet him, but Cath said he's a good man. And thats REAL chain mail he's wearing too!

Finally got a picture with Millie as well. Don't be alarmed by her claws - she doesn't scratch. They just come out when she's stretching. By the way, this is my new bearkini. I rather like it


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

What an AWESOME way you got to wind up your visit with ushag! One fortunate bear you are, Miss Izzy!!! WONDERFUL, WONDERFUL pictures!!! Love your bearkini! It certainly makes the most of your assets.


----------



## ushag (Dec 20, 2011)

It's been nice just chilling out with the kids and the cats this week while Cath's been at work. I think it'll get busy again next week though. We've got to get up at 5am to get the ferry on Thursday  I'm going on a boat as well! Then we drive down to Wales for 4 days of music and fun. I can't wait! I'm going to wear my new jumper though in case it's cold.

25th August 2015

We're back! Wow, what a weekend! I'm quite exhausted! We had to get up at 5am to catch the ferry to Liverpool, then drive all the way to the Green Man Festival, which is in the Brecon Beacons National Park. This was the 9th time Cath and her family have been. I slept for some of the time on the ferry as I was tired. I did see a wind farm out at sea though. Amazing!

I enjoyed the scenery on the way down. John'a a good driver and the car's very comfortable, even though it was full of camping gear. I snuck into the food bag as I was a little peckish  I hope they didn't mind!

It was a long, long journey. I was glad when we got there so I could get out and stretch my paws. It took about 6 hours to travel down there. Cath and John put up the tent and what a tent! They've got a big bell tent, with an awning as well. They've even got a chandelier! And they put up flags outside too  they've got a Manx flag, of course, and a Celtic Nations one too. That's got the flags of the Isle of Man, Wales, Scotland, Cornwall, Ireland and Breton, or Brittany. Lots of people asked about the flag. I had my own bed too. I snuggled down under a super snuggly blanket every night.

There was lots to do  bands to see, things to do, a ferris wheel, art and yarn bombing to see. Cath bought me a rainbow bracelet to remind me of the rainbow we saw over the campsite. The Green Man statue was brilliant! It's there for the festival and on the last night there's fireworks and the Green Man gets burned  everyone comes to watch.

I really enjoyed myself. It was time to come home far too soon. We didn't have to get up quite so early as the ferry wasn't until the evening, but that meant we didn't get back until gone 11pm. I got to see the Liver Building, and the Liver Birds, and the sunset at sea was just beautiful. Tea, toast and bed. John and Cath unpacked the car the following morning and Cath started on the mountain of washing! 

Well, I've had a wonderful time with Cath and her family. We've done such a lot together. They've told me they're going to miss me, and I'll miss them too. Still, it's time for my next adventure, so East Yorkshire here I come!

As they say on the Isle of Man, slane lhiat as heeym oo dy gerrid, goodbye and see you soon. 

Lots of Love, Izzy xxx


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

Wow! Is all I can say. You have had an amazing time, I've really enjoyed your photos, The Bear and He Bear are a little envious, although He has just returned from the AGWSD summer school.


----------



## ushag (Dec 20, 2011)

By the way, I forgot to tell you that Alice got her exam results too - she got 4 A*s, 5 As, a B and a Merit! 11 GCSEs! What a clever lass!

See you soon Mum, I'm off in a bit xxx


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

What a great adventure you're having, and I did notice your bracelet. 
Thank you so much for all the lovely pictures as I know I will not be able to visit in person.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

"Wow!" hardly even begins to describe the adventure you've had in the Isle of Man and thereabouts! I've never seen a family as active as Cath's in my entire life!! So many WONDERFUL pictures! What memories you will have! And what an education you continue to give us throughout ALL your travels! Today, for instance, I have just learned something about an old favorite song of mine, "Ferry Cross the Mersey" by Gerry and the Pacemakers, because you mentioned the sunset on the Mersey and taking the ferry! For one thing, I never knew it was spelled Mersey (thought it was Mercy), and it never dawned on me that it was a river, and I certainly didn't know it was in Great Britain. As a teen, I just "liked the song" and didn't really pay that much attention to the lyrics and what they meant. So, I guess you got to actually cross the Mersey on a ferry, Izzy! And I'm sure by now that you would definitely say that "this land's the place I love"! 

I have never heard of a chandelier in a tent! AMAZING!!! And how exciting that you got to see a rainbow over your campground! Rainbows are so special, and to have one at such a special time of celebration would be EXTRA-special! So glad you have your rainbow bracelet to commemorate the event. 

Fireworks, the Green Man, music, ferris wheel, yarn bombing! How much fun can one bear take in?! The yarn bombing picture is SO NEAT, by the way! I've never even heard of such a thing, so thank you for sharing that part. 

I'm sending a big congratulations to Alice for her great scores, and yes, I agree she is one clever and talented lass. Also sending a big thank you to ushag for showing you such a lovely time and being kind enough to help you share it with all of us on KP!


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Spinningmary said:


> Wow! Is all I can say. You have had an amazing time, I've really enjoyed your photos, The Bear and He Bear are a little envious, although He has just returned from the AGWSD summer school.


 What does AGWSD stand for?


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

Association of Guilds of Weavers, Spinners and Dyers.
It's a bit of a mouthful!


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Spinningmary said:


> Association of Guilds of Weavers, Spinners and Dyers.
> It's a bit of a mouthful!


lol Thanks!


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

WOW THANK YOU!!!! What a wonderful trip. Love all the Beautiful pictures and the story. All your festivals have been fun and exciting. We need some of them here. LOL

Congrats on the great grades Alice!!! Such a talented and lovely lass you are. 

Thank you for all your hard work making Izzy's visit fun and exciting. 
Love her new jumper and rainbow bracelet.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Spinningmary said:


> Wow! Is all I can say. You have had an amazing time, I've really enjoyed your photos, The Bear and He Bear are a little envious, although He has just returned from the AGWSD summer school.


Wow how much fun is this!!! Okay so are the wooden machines on the black tables pickers? I know what the drum carders are as I have one but can't see from the picture what the others are.

I wish our guild would have a day like this. We meet in a church building so don't think we could work the fiber in there. I don't have a picker so have to either tease out the ends and use the drum carder of comb out the locks.


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

No the big fiends are wool combs. Some belong to Guilds, others to the tutor. We also learnt the correct use of smaller hand combs and a diz
The real beast is the swing picker, we also used a box picker. Most of us prefer sitting in front of the TV hand teasing fibre it is a lot safer.
We actually spent a week looking at a fleece a day, what an experience!


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Okay I have never seen a comb that big. At least they haven't had any at the fiber festivals that I have been to so far. I have seen several large pickers and a lady from my knitting group has an electric picker. It is like the box picker but narrower and the teeth are moving. It does a good job. But like you I do like the combed top and the diz method. LOL I have a set of small combs and the nubs and shorts I take off the combs I needle felt into balls for sheep body's. LOL So little to no waste.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

watsie said:


> Okay I have never seen a comb that big. At least they haven't had any at the fiber festivals that I have been to so far. I have seen several large pickers and a lady from my knitting group has an electric picker. It is like the box picker but narrower and the teeth are moving. It does a good job. But like you I do like the combed top and the diz method. LOL I have a set of small combs and the nubs and shorts I take off the combs I needle felt into balls for sheep body's. LOL So little to no waste.


How interesting!


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

watsie said:


> WOW THANK YOU!!!! What a wonderful trip. Love all the Beautiful pictures and the story. All your festivals have been fun and exciting. We need some of them here. LOL
> 
> Congrats on the great grades Alice!!! Such a talented and lovely lass you are.
> 
> ...


I knew there was something I forgot to mention! The cute little jumper! Love it!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Hello Mum and all,
i have arrived in Yorkshire and had a wonderful welcome as it was early in the morning and guess what i was in time for breakfast.I was feeling rather tired and hungry so had toast and beautiful fresh honey.Just going to have forty winks as here it is the start of a Bank Holiday and we are off on a journey.Love to all Izzy.xx


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

amudaus said:


> Hello Mum and all,
> i have arrived in Yorkshire and had a wonderful welcome as it was early in the morning and guess what i was in time for breakfast.I was feeling rather tired and hungry so had toast and beautiful fresh honey.Just going to have forty winks as here it is the start of a Bank Holiday and we are off on a journey.Love to all Izzy.xx


Hi Izzy

So gad to hear that you have made it to Yorkshire safely and in time for breakfast no less.

Dad asked if you have had a sample of the Yorkshire pudding or met a 
Yorkshire terrier as of yet. LOL

We look forward to hearing and seeing about your journey. Have fun.
Love
Mom


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

watsie said:


> Hi Izzy
> 
> So gad to hear that you have made it to Yorkshire safely and in time for breakfast no less.
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi Izzy,
Hope that all is going well. Would love to hear & see how you are and what you have been doing. We are back from our trip to WI to see family and I had a nice Birthday.


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

Belated Happy Birthday watsie.
Yes it's been some time since we've seen or heard anything from Izzzy.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Thank you for the birthday wishes I hope we will hear from Izzy soon as her month is almost over.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Puppies101 said:


> Belated Happy Birthday watsie.
> Yes it's been some time since we've seen or heard anything from Izzzy.


:thumbup: :thumbup:
Glad it was a nice one!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Hello Mom,Dad and all my wonderful friends.
I have had a very hectic month and enjoyed myself very much.Maureen,s lovely husband did all the photography.
Yes Dad i have had some beautiful Yorkshire puds they went down a treat also i meet a lovely little teacup sized Yorkshire Terrier. Guess what i was bigger than her.
Have quite a few pics to put on so i hope you enjoy them.


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

Love the new outfit!


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

amudaus said:


> Hello Mom,Dad and all my wonderful friends.
> I have had a very hectic month and enjoyed myself very much.Maureen,s lovely husband did all the photography.
> Yes Dad i have had some beautiful Yorkshire puds they went down a treat also i meet a lovely little teacup sized Yorkshire Terrier. Guess what i was bigger than her.
> Have quite a few pics to put on so i hope you enjoy them.


Sounds like your having a ball. Love the mill it is beautiful as is your new jumper!!! And pants!!!

We look forward to seeing more of your pics and your story.

Love 
Mom


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

I found the other Pics of Izzy's visit with amudaus. 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-362484-1.html#7977473
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-362486-1.html
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-362491-1.html

Okay I think I have found them all. Please let me know if there are some missing.

They are lovely pics.
Thanks 
Sue


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

watsie said:


> Sounds like your having a ball. Love the mill it is beautiful as is your new jumper!!! And pants!!!
> 
> We look forward to seeing more of your pics and your story.
> 
> ...


:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

watsie said:


> I found the other Pics of Izzy's visit with amudaus.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-362484-1.html#7977473
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-362486-1.html
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-362491-1.html
> ...


Thank you for the links, watsie. The first one worked but the other two said that the page could not be found.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

knitgogi said:


> Thank you for the links, watsie. The first one worked but the other two said that the page could not be found.


It looks like admin moved them all into the one link for us.


----------



## ushag (Dec 20, 2011)

Looks like Izzy's still having a great time! What a life!


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

ushag said:


> Looks like Izzy's still having a great time! What a life!


Yup that she is sometimes I would love to be the mouse in her pocket so I could see all that she does. LOL


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

watsie said:


> It looks like admin moved them all into the one link for us.


Oh! That's nice!


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

watsie said:


> Yup that she is sometimes I would love to be the mouse in her pocket so I could see all that she does. LOL


You can say that again--and again!!!


----------



## ushag (Dec 20, 2011)

watsie said:


> Yup that she is sometimes I would love to be the mouse in her pocket so I could see all that she does. LOL


Me too!


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Just received this message from Martina. Hope we will be seeing and hearing from Izzy soon.

My son has just informed me that izzy has arrived and will be at his place tonight. I will be there next week , meanwhile Izzy will be safe and will be making friends with Buttons, who is a much travelled giraffe, so they will be chatting away! Thanks. Mary(martina)


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Good to know! Thanks for the update.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

So pleased Izzy arrived in very good time,she was sent on special delivery so that she was being tracked all the way.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

amudaus said:


> So pleased Izzy arrived in very good time,she was sent on special delivery so that she was being tracked all the way.


Thank you for your help with Izzy and for all that you did.

Sue


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi Izzy,
What have you been doing Hibernating? How is it going with your new host family? 

We are doing well it is a very busy week. I am in a spinning contest to see how much yarn I can make in one week. Plus I am helping my guild who is hosting a Fiber arts festival this weekend. 

Would love to see and hear from you.
Love 
Mom


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

How interesting! Be sure to report to us the results of your contest. Good luck!  I, too, would love to see/hear from dear Izzy.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

It is about time for Izzy to move on. martina sent me a PM and said: "She unfortunately, due to arriving mid house move hasn't been out and about very much, but has had a good time meeting new friends, supervising, and exploring lots and lots of boxes!"

So we now know why Izzy has been so quiet. She has been unpacking boxes!!! Hope you found some fun stuff to look at, and we wish Mary luck in putting her new home together.

The spinning contest was a lot of fun, and a challenge to get spinning done while doing demo's on the blending board for my guild who was also hosting a fiber event that weekend. But I was able to spin 2,118 yards and came in 2 between the few of us who participated. 

Soon Miss Izzy will be on her way to Rochest, Kent to her last host in the UK. I have not heard back from our Nov host so will be sending her on to spend some extra time in Kent. I will let you all know when she arrives.

We will all love to hear from you soon Izzy.

Love and safe travels
Mom


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks for the update, watsie, and congratulations on your 2nd place finish!


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

knitgogi said:


> Thanks for the update, watsie, and congratulations on your 2nd place finish!


Thanks


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

I don't envy martina and Izzy in the house move. It is just so stressful. I hope this is a move for life and all is well in the new home.

The Bear and He bear miss Izzy's company. We were museum spinning yesterday with another new lady learning to spin. Lots of laughs!

The trees are beginning to change colour and we had the first ground frost. Must be getting near to the season of serious crafting so the Bears may get some new outfits.

Have a great time in Rochester.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi Mary,

Sounds like The Bear and He Bear are doing well and keeping everyone entertained. LOL

Glad to hear all is going well for you and your family.

It sounds like a beautiful time of year with all the color in the landscape. We have some of that here now also but have not had our first good frost yet. 

It was good to hear from you again.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Just a quick note to let you all know that Miss Izzy is back in her box and on her way to Pru her last host in the UK. She said she had a wonderful time helping Mary unpack her boxes and put her new house in order. She is traveling with a new blanket and some Christmas Pudding so she will be warm and well fed.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

watsie said:


> Just a quick note to let you all know that Miss Izzy is back in her box and on her way to Pru her last host in the UK. She said she had a wonderful time helping Mary unpack her boxes and put her new house in order. She is traveling with a new blanket and some Christmas Pudding so she will be warm and well fed.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Pru (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi - I arrived in Rochester UK last evening. I didn't come out of my box till this morning, was frightened with the Halloween people about, alls well now though. Will tell more later when I have had a rest.


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you for letting us know you arrived safe and sound.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Puppies101 said:


> Thank you for letting us know you arrived safe and sound.


I second that!  Looking forward to hearing more when you've had a rest, Izzy!


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

So glad that you have arrived safely and I don't blame you for hiding while the spooky people where out and about. Hope you stay with Pru is a pleasant and fun one. We all look forward to hearing and seeing about your adventures.

Love
Mom


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi Izzy,

Just wondering how you are doing and what you are doing. Hope to hear from you soon.

Love 
Mom


----------



## Pru (Aug 17, 2012)

Sorry = just sorting the photos out = had a bit of a problem, not used to importing photos from the camera.
Pru


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Pru said:


> Sorry = just sorting the photos out = had a bit of a problem, not used to importing photos from the camera.
> Pru


Hope your able to solve the technical difficulties soon. Look forward to seeing your pictures.

Take care
Mom


----------



## Pru (Aug 17, 2012)

Hello Mum and All,

Well I arrived on Halloween and was too frightened to come out of my box until the next day, but had a really good welcome with Pru and her DH the next morning. I went to Jim's allotment with him the next day and had a good time cutting the flowers for Pru and had lots of good photos with friends and lots of cups of tea. On Sunday Pru had some of the grandchildren over for Sunday lunch - and I had lots of cuddles and hugs (love those hugs). Having lots of fun.
Izzy


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi Izzy,

Sounds like your having a grand time with Pru and her family. So is Pru a florist, that you where cutting flowers for her? Sounds like a story there. LOL Looking forward to seeing those pictures. LOL

Have a great time and try not to float away with all that tea. LOL

Hope to hear from you again soon.
Love 
Mom


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

watsie said:


> Sounds like your having a grand time with Pru and her family. So is Pru a florist, that you where cutting flowers for her? Sounds like a story there. LOL Looking forward to seeing those pictures. LOL
> 
> Have a great time and try not to float away with all that tea. LOL


:thumbup: ♥


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi Izzy and everyone.

Just popped in to wish you all a Wonderful Thanksgiving. Enjoy your time with friends and family this week.

Izzy have fun with Pru and her family.

Love
Mom


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

watsie said:


> Hi Izzy and everyone.
> 
> Just popped in to wish you all a Wonderful Thanksgiving. Enjoy your time with friends and family this week.
> 
> ...


Back atcha watsie and Izzy and all her "followers." God bless you all.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi Izzy,
Just popped in to see how your Thanksgiving went with Pru and her family.

Hope all is going well and hope to hear from you soon.

Love
Mom


----------



## Pru (Aug 17, 2012)

Hello Everyone,
Well, as you probably know the English don't do Thanksgiving so it was another wet weekend for us, I didn't realize that the English had so much rain. But some of Pru's family came over for Sunday lunch. Hopefully there is a picture of me, having cuddles with Pru's DS girlfriend, she's lovely. This weekend we are going to spend a day in Rochester, Kent. This is a lovely little village on the banks of the Medway River and is the place that Dickens (as in Christmas Carol and Oliver) lived in. We're off there this weekend as they're doing a Christmas Dickens Festival and we'll see how many pictures we can take.
Love Izzy


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you for sharing the picture and the update .


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

What a lovely young lady that your visiting with. Love your outfit. Sounds like your in a very interesting place to visit and we look forward to all the pictures from your week end. What is your lovely reckless made of?

Have Fun!!
Love 
Mom


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

watsie said:


> What a lovely young lady that your visiting with. Love your outfit. Sounds like your in a very interesting place to visit and we look forward to all the pictures from your week end. What is your lovely reckless made of?
> 
> Have Fun!!
> Love
> Mom


Agree! Was wondering the same about the necklace!


----------



## Pru (Aug 17, 2012)

Yes I do seem to be in an interesting place, lots to see and do (if its not raining). Its going to become more interesting next Wednesday because Pru, DH and I are getting the plane over to Switzerland to see their DD and GGs, so will have lots of pictures of that too. The necklace, actually its a hairband that has come off my hair. It is lovely, knitted little flowers and leaves, came in my box with me to Pru's, so don't know who made it.


----------



## Pru (Aug 17, 2012)

Pru said:


> Yes I do seem to be in an interesting place, lots to see and do (if its not raining). Its going to become more interesting next Wednesday because Pru, DH and I are getting the plane over to Switzerland to see their DD and GGs, so will have lots of pictures of that too. The necklace, actually its a hairband that has come off my hair. It is lovely, knitted little flowers and leaves, came in my box with me to Pru's, so don't know who made it.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Sounds like your going to have a great adventure. We look forward to all the pictures and stories. 

Have a safe trip and a ton of fun with the GG's.

Love
Mom


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi Izzy,
Was just wondering how your Holiday is going and to wish you and all of your hosts a Very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.

Look forward to hearing from you soon.
Love
Mom


----------



## Pru (Aug 17, 2012)

Hello Izzy here. Well have I been on some adventures. The week before last I went to DHs allotment cut some green vegetables and sat and had tea with Wendy and John (pic below). After that we went to Rochester, had a look at Rochester Cathedral and had my picture took by the sign that says City of Rochester, do I look cold (I was). Had coffee at a little café (to warm up) then a walk up the high street, one of the ladies let me have my photo taken on the shop shelf with all of the toys.
On Sunday 6th December off to Rochester again, this time for the Christmas Festival. Lots of people, all nice and friendly, many dressed in costumes that were typical of Dickens times. Lots of pictures attached including one of me and the Town Cryer who shouts out the news of the day. Had a wonderful day.
Had a week of rest, I certainly needed it before flying off to Geneva which I did on the 17th December. Lovely city but not got much in the way of photos because it was all covered in mist the whole week, couldnt see your hand in front of your face. We did go to Basel, about 2 hours journey from Geneva, to the Swiss-German Christmas market (no mist there) so took photos, if you can get to one of these its well worth the visit. Had a ride on a Tramway, single decker busses that run on electricity, came along all the time, no waiting around. Got off at the river Rhine, photo shows DD, DG and I waiting for the ferry to cross, all residential flats on the other side so we came back.
Had a really good adventurous holiday and are home now, got over the 2 hour delay because of the fog at Geneva Airport, and had a good nights sleep. Not much for me to do now but help Pru with making up the parcels for Christmas gifts


----------



## Pru (Aug 17, 2012)

Izzy pictures


----------



## Pru (Aug 17, 2012)

Pru said:


> Izzy pictures


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

Wow Izzy you have made The Bear and He Bear sooooo envious. They have never been to a Victorian Christmas market. So much to see and do. Hope you have a wonderful Christmas.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Spinningmary said:


> Wow Izzy you have made The Bear and He Bear sooooo envious. They have never been to a Victorian Christmas market. So much to see and do. Hope you have a wonderful Christmas.


I was just thinking about how many other bears would be green with envy. lol

Thank you for the update and pictures, Izzy and Pru! Have a wonderful and blessed Christmas. And that goes for Spinningmary, He Bear, The Bear, watsie, and all Izzy's KP "family," as well. ♥


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Oh Izzy what a wonderful time you have been having! The cathedral is just beautiful. And how fun to step back in time and hang out in a Victorian Village with the people dressed in the Victorian dress. Beautiful pictures thanks for sharing them. 

Wishing you and Pru and her family the best this Holiday Season and look forward to more of your visit adventures before you climb back in your box and head for home.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi Izzy,
Just wondering how your Christmas went. Hope that you and Pru and her family had a wonderful Christmas holiday.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi Izzy,
Hope you had a wonderful New Year and that you and all your host family are staying warm and healthy.
I was just wondering where you are and what your up to.

Hope to hear from you soon.
Love
Mom


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi all just a note to let you all know that Izzy is back in her box and on her way home. So far she has spent a whole day at London Heathro,arriving 5 times and leaving 6 and has currently left East Midlands. I will report more of her journey as I get it. LOL

Sounds like she will be very glad to get out of the box! LOL


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

watsie said:


> Hi all just a note to let you all know that Izzy is back in her box and on her way home. So far she has spent a whole day at London Heathro,arriving 5 times and leaving 6 and has currently left East Midlands. I will report more of her journey as I get it. LOL
> 
> Sounds like she will be very glad to get out of the box! LOL


Thanks for the update. :thumbup:


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi all as of today she is still on hold in Seattle


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Bless her little bear heart. But at least she's close!


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Hopefully she will be home on Monday some time.


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

Izzy, hope you, Wee Bear and all your souvenirs arrive safely.
You will have some stories to tell your family and friends, especially has you have visited "proper" UK and not just the usual tourist traps.
It was a pleasure meeting you, hope you will keep in touch with The Bear and He Bear (currently in hibernation for the winter) who know, one day you and your people might come and visit again.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks Spinningmary I will let you all know when she arrives and what fun treasures are found with her and Wee Bear.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

About 10 am this morning there was a knock on my door and Izzy has arrived home!!!!!
I want to again that all of you for hosting or following Izzy on her travels it has been a fun 3 years.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Glad she made it home safe and sound! I sure am going to miss following her around.  Is there any chance she may go elsewhere?


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

If we take any trips around WA or anywhere else we will take her with us and take pictures to post. So who knows where she may go. LOL


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

Happy to hear that Izzy made it home safe and sound.


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

What a fun adventure Izzy had! Thanks for letting us follow her around the world!


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

You are welcome I am glad that you enjoyed her travels.


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

Adorable. Love the "wild child" hair!


----------

